# 9-11, 19 insanely motivated Saudis with pocket knives, nothing else



## JRK (Mar 12, 2011)

What exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
what is so hard to understand about this event?
People have allowed those who claim Conspiracy to make profit on them
to use them
9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2011)

JRK said:


> What exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
> what is so hard to understand about this event?
> People have allowed those who claim Conspiracy to make profit on them
> to use them
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics



They used box-cutters for one.

OBL took responsibility for the attacks.

Khalid Sheikh Mohammed (Arabic: &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;*) confessed to planning it after being Waterboarded for 90 seconds.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 12, 2011)

JRK said:


> What exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
> what is so hard to understand about this event?
> People have allowed those who claim Conspiracy to make profit on them
> to use them
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics



Hate to break your heart loyal Bush/Obama dupe but Popular Mechanics has been debunked by David Ray Griffins book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy theory.

thats all the governments version of events is,is a THEORY.they leave out key evidence,facts and omit witness testimonys.

Hate to break your heart also in the fact that even if you accept the offical version of the governments,9/11 WAS a conspiracy.amazing how you people dont even know what a conspiracy is.it only takes two or more people involved for there to be a conspiracy. if two or more people get together to plan a surprise birthday party for a friend,THATS a conspiracy. finally, if you accept the governments version of events,then you have to say that the laws of physics scientists have gone by for thousands of years no loner applies anymore. 

explosives were rigged to bring the towers down after the plane struck the towers.This video proves it,it has never been debunked by any of you offical conspiracy theory apologists ever,despite what the trolls will come on here and tell you.

try and debunk it that explosives did not bring the towers down.you cant.Many od those firefighters were experienced in the sound of explosives and when the 9/11 coverup commission left that out that explosives were planted,they called their investigation a half baked farce.


OH and one question for you.answer it AFTER you watch this video below.I will ask the question below the video since i want you to answer it AFTER you watch this video,which is-

Our government wouldnt lie to us about 9/11 now would they,or WOULD they?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 12, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
> ...



yeah thats the fairy tale of the governments version is that they used box cutters .Like confession after being tortured really proves anything. oh and OBL did not take responsibility either,he DENIED he had anything to do with it.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 12, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



We can always rely on you to come to the defense of terrorists.  Has anybody called you a piece of shit yet today?  In the unlikely event that nobody has; let me be the first.

he he he

Library is closing soon, run along now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 12, 2011)

and the disinfo agent troll has arrived.He so much hates the truth being told and can only fling shit in defeat like the moneky he is.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Osama Bin Laden Takes Credit For 9/11

Video Of Confession 



> On the Pentagon plane, American Flight 77, *Barbara Olson reported hijackers carrying knives and box cutters but did not describe how they took the cockpit*. And on United Flight 93, passengers reported knives but also a hijacker threatening to explode a bomb. The box cutter-knives story isn't demonstrably false, but it serves to divert attention from the other weapons and to mask the fact that we don't have any idea how the hijackings happened. Six myths about Sept. 11. - By David Plotz - Slate Magazine


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 12, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> and the disinfo agent troll has arrived.He so much hates the truth being told and can only fling shit in defeat like the moneky he is.


Moneky??? You illiterate shit stain.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > and the disinfo agent troll has arrived.He so much hates the truth being told and can only fling shit in defeat like the moneky he is.
> ...



i had to take you off my ignore list briefly here candytroll.you are so hysterical,your so predictable its pathetic.I KNEW you would reply to ONLY this post of mine.you always expose yourself as candytroll because you ONLY replied to THIS post of mine,NONE of the others like i knew you wouldnt. plus you always take it so personal when I put you down. you do a lousy job of showing who you REALLY are. as always,this is all your ever contribute in your posts candytroll.back to ignore.see you later attention seeker.have fun trolling.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



edited out,double post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



thats obviously an imposter who LOOKS like Obama because as you can see,just a few days later after the attacks,he DENIED he did it.That video only surfaced a year after the attacks ALLEGEDLY found by the CIA.Even the corporate controlled news media  and Dan Rather stated that OBL denied  it.

Osama bin Laden Denies Involvement in the 9/11/01 Attacks

Bin Laden says he wasn't behind attacks - CNN

Flashpoints USA . America at War . In Focus . Post-9/11 Timeline | PBS


----------



## JRK (Mar 14, 2011)

well the tin hat group here is alive and well

Why the Airliners? I mean the first time they tried to blow up the WTC they used explosives. Why go thru all of this just to blow it up after the shock?
Your theory does not hold water 

I also have often asked my self why so much effort with this when one dirty bomb from Iraq would have been so much better

Why did we do this and then forget to leave some weapons grade Uranium laying around?


----------



## Kalam (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never understood 9/11 conspiracy theories. I've watched a few of the documentaries, but in spite of the US government's shabby ethical track record I remain thoroughly unconvinced that they are, were, or ever will be competent enough to stage such an enormous false flag operation. It would have been a much more difficult undertaking for them than sinking a boat in the Gulf of Tonkin was.


----------



## JRK (Mar 14, 2011)

Kalam said:


> I've never understood 9/11 conspiracy theories. I've watched a few of the documentaries, but in spite of the US government's shabby ethical track record I remain thoroughly unconvinced that they are, were, or ever will be competent enough to stage such an enormous false flag operation. It would have been a much more difficult undertaking for them than sinking a boat in the Gulf of Tonkin was.



It would have been a much more difficult undertaking for them than sinking a boat in the Gulf of Tonkin was.[/QUOTE]
What?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2011)

JRK said:


> well the tin hat group here is alive and well
> 
> Why the Airliners? I mean the first time they tried to blow up the WTC they used explosives. Why go thru all of this just to blow it up after the shock?
> Your theory does not hold water
> ...



great rebuttals there. like all loyal Bush/obama dupes who are in denial and afraid of the truth,all you can do is act childish and sling insults and ask questions to evade the evidence and  facts when confronted with overwhelming facts and evidence you cant refute.how pathetic and sad you are. its easy to answer those questions but since you proved your in denial and scared and only see what you WANT to see by and hear what you want to hear,your so pathetic your not worth the trouble since you wont look at the evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Kalam said:


> I've never understood 9/11 conspiracy theories. I've watched a few of the documentaries, but in spite of the US government's shabby ethical track record I remain thoroughly unconvinced that they are, were, or ever will be competent enough to stage such an enormous false flag operation. It would have been a much more difficult undertaking for them than sinking a boat in the Gulf of Tonkin was.



like the 9/11 conspiracy THEORY of the governments that 19 muslins and bin laden were behind the attacks. thanks for proving that the truth scares you and you only see what you want to see.the evidence was posted for you to watch and look at,you didnt look at it.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 14, 2011)

JRK said:


> What?



My mistake; that was the Maine.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 14, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> like the 9/11 conspiracy THEORY of the governments that 19 muslins and bin laden were behind the attacks. *thanks for proving that the truth scares you and you only see what you want to see*.the evidence was posted for you to watch and look at,you didnt look at it.



...I do love it when people kill civilians and do other deplorable things in the name of my religion. Witnessing the anti-Muslim prejudice that those incidents seem to engender always gives me the warm-and-fuzzies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Kalam said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > like the 9/11 conspiracy THEORY of the governments that 19 muslins and bin laden were behind the attacks. *thanks for proving that the truth scares you and you only see what you want to see*.the evidence was posted for you to watch and look at,you didnt look at it.
> ...



translation-I only see what I want to see because the truth scares me,I wont look at those links or watch that video where Dan Rather himself announced OBL says he is innocent because it scares me to think that my own government lied to me and they would do something so horrible to their own people,therefore i will cover my ears and close my eyes when links and videos are shown to me that proves it was an inside job because I want to keep my head buried in the sand like the ostrich and  loyal Bush/Obama dupe I am.


Yeah thats pretty much what I knew about you Kalem.nice.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 14, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I think you missed the nail again, bro.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Kalam said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...




didnt miss nothing,you keep proving the truth scares you that it was an inside job.the ONLY 9/11 documentarys YOU have watched are the ones that defend the fairy tales of the government that this other idiot has been brainwashed by as well.my post still stands.bye.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2011)

JRK said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I've never understood 9/11 conspiracy theories. I've watched a few of the documentaries, but in spite of the US government's shabby ethical track record I remain thoroughly unconvinced that they are, were, or ever will be competent enough to stage such an enormous false flag operation. It would have been a much more difficult undertaking for them than sinking a boat in the Gulf of Tonkin was.
> ...


What?[/QUOTE]

ud duh,yeah but they WERE able to do it.you two trolls just dont want to look at the evidence i posted for you.


----------



## JRK (Mar 15, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



You know you keep claiming were the loony ones and yet I ask you one simple question. WHY?


----------



## JRK (Mar 15, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Dude why?
you keep running off at the mouth and yet share with us the reason our country would do this?


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 15, 2011)

Kalam said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


He always does.


----------



## JRK (Mar 15, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I've never understood 9/11 conspiracy theories. I've watched a few of the documentaries, but in spite of the US government's shabby ethical track record I remain thoroughly unconvinced that they are, were, or ever will be competent enough to stage such an enormous false flag operation. It would have been a much more difficult undertaking for them than sinking a boat in the Gulf of Tonkin was.
> ...



That u tube video is proof of what?
Yes the truth scares me, that so many people in this country can be fooled so easy
you can show all the bells and whistles you want, but why? what was the intent?
thats the only one that matters


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2011)

JRK said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



and "I" asked "YOU" one simple question.to debunk that video that explosives were not used.you didnt. I showed you EVIDENCE of Dan Rather himself saying that OLB said he denied he was behind it,you ignored it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2011)

JRK said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



if you were not so afraid of the truth and you would watch it,you would see the proof yourself loyal Bush dupe.lol
your dodging the FACTS that explosives were planted and wont face the truth. as for your question of why they used planes is duh,they had to.If they had just planted the explosives even the stupid american sheepie wouldnt swallow the fairy tales of the government that it was muslins behind the attacks.well YOU would have but the other stupid sheepie americans wouldnt.oh and I am american as well just so you know,makes me ashamed to admit it since cowardslike you area fraid of the truth.they would have to use airliners and say that was the cause because the sheep would even know that al-queda wasnt behind the attacks.they would know that they could never get past the security at the towers that George Bush's brother and cousin headed unless they gave them persmission.


there you got educated on one of the questions.as for your others,we dont claim to know ALL the answers,its just the ones who are not afrraid of the truth,know it was an inside job.if you want to know that,ask george bush and dick cheney and his administration and demand them to be put under oath.although i can tell you right now thats a waste of time since all the people in congress who have said they dont believe the governments version of events have been forced out of office.what a great country we have,cant even question your government without losing your job.

oh btw,if i am a 9/11 conspiracy theorist,YOU are a 9/11 coincidence theorist loyal Bush dupe.you believe in all these bizaare, incredible,and impossible concidences that transpired when this happened. what drugs are you on? rolls on floor laughing.


----------



## JRK (Mar 15, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



explosives?
who said anything about explosives?
Look my friend the only people say there where explosives in side the WTC are wackos
I think the real question is would this be the same Dan Rather that used fraudulent documents just prior to the 2004 election trying to make GWB look bad? 
and as far as explosives being used
No traces of explosives were found at the crash sites, and the 9/11 Commission believed the bombs were probably fake.[23]
Debunking 9/11 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition - World Trade Center 7, Building 7
we can do this all day
n a September 2002 interview conducted by documentary-maker Yosri Fouda, an al Jazeera journalist, Khalid Sheikh Mohammed and Ramzi bin al-Shibh, who are believed to have organised the attacks, stated that the fourth hijacked plane was heading for the United States Capitol, which they gave the codename "the Faculty of Law",[28] not for the White House. They further stated that al-Qaeda initially planned to fly hijacked jets into nuclear installations rather than the World Trade Center and the Pentagon, but it was decided not to attack nuclear power plants "for the moment" because of fears it could "get out of control".[29]
the difference is OBL gave his reason for doin it, you cannot give one reason why any-one would do this from inside of the US govt the way it was done


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2011)

[eep claiming were the loony ones and yet I ask you one simple question. WHY?[/QUOTE]

and "I" asked "YOU" one simple question.to debunk that video that explosives were not used.you didnt. I showed you EVIDENCE ofQUOTE=JRK;3426853]





9/11 inside job said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > You know you k Dan Rather himself saying that OLB said he denied he was behind it,you ignored it.
> ...



sorry to break your heart but that DEB WUNKER propaganda piece link of yours has been debunked by that book I mentioned at the beginning DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy theory
and it doesnt debunk that video.  according to YOUR logic,these people here are wackos for not accepting the governments version of events. you really like to show off what a l brainwashed Bush dupe you are dont you?  the NY firefighters even called the 9/11 COVERUP commission,a half baked farce ignoring the evidence of explosives,many of these firefighters were trained in the sound of explosions,do you REALLY want to continue showing off wha a dumbfuck troll you are and that your afraid of the truth?

hey its you Brainwashed Bush dupes that believe the mainstream CIA controlled media,thats the ONLY reason i used Dan Rather.you also did not read the links i provided where he siad he did not do it a few days later.seriously,since you ignore links and wont read things that debunk your fantasys you have,find someone else to troll with.
sorry to break your hear but these people in these two links below,are not wackos .YOU are
AE911Truth.org

Evidence page

9-11 Research: An Independent Investigation of the 9-11-2001 Attack

Explosive Residues: Energetic Materials and the World Trade Center Destruction

you are CLEARLY a brainwashed Bush/Obama dupe who only sees what you  WANT to see
by ignoing those links,have fun talking to yourslef,im done with you troll.grow up and stop being afraid of the truth kid.


----------



## JRK (Mar 15, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> [eep claiming were the loony ones and yet I ask you one simple question. WHY?



and "I" asked "YOU" one simple question.to debunk that video that explosives were not used.you didnt. I showed you EVIDENCE ofQUOTE=JRK;3426853]





9/11 inside job said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > You know you k Dan Rather himself saying that OLB said he denied he was behind it,you ignored it.
> ...



sorry to break your heart but that DEB WUNKER propaganda piece link of yours has been debunked by that book I mentioned at the beginning DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy theory
and it doesnt debunk that video.  according to YOUR logic,these people here are wackos for not accepting the governments version of events. you really like to show off what a l brainwashed Bush dupe you are dont you?  the NY firefighters even called the 9/11 COVERUP commission,a half baked farce ignoring the evidence of explosives,many of these firefighters were trained in the sound of explosions,do you REALLY want to continue showing off wha a dumbfuck troll you are and that your afraid of the truth?

hey its you Brainwashed Bush dupes that believe the mainstream CIA controlled media,thats the ONLY reason i used Dan Rather.you also did not read the links i provided where he siad he did not do it a few days later.seriously,since you ignore links and wont read things that debunk your fantasys you have,find someone else to troll with.
sorry to break your hear but these people in these two links below,are not wackos .YOU are
AE911Truth.org

Evidence page

9-11 Research: An Independent Investigation of the 9-11-2001 Attack

Explosive Residues: Energetic Materials and the World Trade Center Destruction

you are CLEARLY a brainwashed Bush/Obama dupe who only sees what you  WANT to see
by ignoing those links,have fun talking to yourslef,im done with you troll.grow up and stop being afraid of the truth kid.[/QUOTE]

Dude good luck with this
I feel sorry for you


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks for confirming that you are a loyal brainwashed  Bush/obama dupe who is afraid of the truth by refusing to  look at the other side of the coin by not looking at the links  shown to you,or read a book that i mentioed at LEAST twice,that shreads to pieces the official version.the government and mainstream media love you for that.nice,when you know your beat,you just come back with a one liner,typical brainwashed Bush dupe.nuff said.have fun.


----------



## Toro (Mar 17, 2011)

JRK said:


> What exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
> what is so hard to understand about this event?
> People have allowed those who claim Conspiracy to make profit on them
> to use them
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics



Yes, exactly.

And good choice of the link too.  Popular Mechanics is an excellent source for debunking the twoofers.  It is as an authorative reference that skillfully tears apart silly twoofer theories.  

Good job.


----------



## eots (Mar 17, 2011)

toro said:


> jrk said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
> ...



lol...you dont even believe that


----------



## JRK (Mar 18, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> thanks for confirming that you are a loyal brainwashed  Bush/obama dupe who is afraid of the truth by refusing to  look at the other side of the coin by not looking at the links  shown to you,or read a book that i mentioed at LEAST twice,that shreads to pieces the official version.the government and mainstream media love you for that.nice,when you know your beat,you just come back with a one liner,typical brainwashed Bush dupe.nuff said.have fun.



Bud we can debate this until the cows come home
Jets turned into scud missiles
confirmed

Inside job
Theories

The most simple thing here is no-one can give a rational explanation as to why?
why have an inside job with your main focus on a bunch of Opium farmers in Afghanistan


----------



## eots (Mar 18, 2011)

jrk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for confirming that you are a loyal brainwashed  bush/obama dupe who is afraid of the truth by refusing to  look at the other side of the coin by not looking at the links  shown to you,or read a book that i mentioed at least twice,that shreads to pieces the official version.the government and mainstream media love you for that.nice,when you know your beat,you just come back with a one liner,typical brainwashed bush dupe.nuff said.have fun.
> ...



you are a rambling  idiot


----------



## JRK (Mar 18, 2011)

eots said:


> jrk said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Really?
Thats what you conspiracy theorist believe 
The Govt went thru all of these steps to overtake a country that Opium is its cash crop and sharia law is the governing body
No oil


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2011)

eots said:


> you are a rambling  idiot


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 18, 2011)

JRK said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > jrk said:
> ...



You never heard of the pipelines? And there is much money being made off of the dope that comes from there, get a clue man seriously.


----------



## JRK (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Dope?
W and his henchmen did 9-11 for opium? Heroin?
Pipe-lines?
so a way to lower oil prices by increasing supply was why?
Is this the same pipe-line that has been off and on again long before 2001?
TASHKENT, Uzbekistan - Afghanistan in the midst of a grinding war may not look like an investor's paradise. Yet oilman Joseph Naemi sees the conflict - and America's involvement - as a potential opportunity for vast riches.

The 39-year-old executive plans to invest hundred of millions of dollars over the next five to seven years developing oil and natural gas fields in neighboring Uzbekistan, in hope eventually of selling oil and gas to and through Afghanistan by pipeline.

"If the United States' presence continues in the region, (Sept. 11) is probably the best thing that could have happened here for the Central Asian republics," said Naemi, managing director of Chase Energy, a small oil company based in Amsterdam, Netherlands.

America's efforts to replace the puritanical Taliban and bring stability to Afghanistan are resurrecting hopes for a controversial proposal for trans-Afghanistan oil and natural gas pipelines, once strongly backed by the United States. And wildcatters such as Naemi are lining up to capitalize on what may be the most valuable, inaccessible stretch of land in Central Asia.

"This region in terms of oil economics is the frontier for this century," said Naemi. "And Afghanistan is part and parcel of this."

I*n 1998, the Taliban signed a $2 billion agreement for a proposed 890-mile natural gas pipeline that would start in Turkmenistan's Dauletabad fields, snake through Taliban-controlled areas in Herat and Kandahar, Afghanistan, and end in Quetta, Pakistan. A $2.5 billion oil pipeline stretching 1,000 miles through Afghanistan also was considered.
*
The pipelines would provide the most direct route from Central Asia's oil and gas fields to Arabian Sea ports such as the Pakistani city of Karachi. They would link oil and gas fields in land-locked Central Asia to lucrative markets in Asia and Australia, and could free up more Middle East oil to flow to the United States and Europe. They also could reduce U.S. dependence on oil from OPEC nations, which have dictated oil prices for decades.

The proposal has been seriously batted around in corporate boardrooms from Texas to Saudi Arabia since the mid-1990s. But given Afghanistan's 22 years of war, there were serious doubts that the pipelines would be built. Now, with the United States vowing to uproot the Taliban, the project seems more possible.

"The oil companies have never stopped thinking about the Afghan pipeline, but they all lowered it on the list of priorities," said a U.S. Embassy commercial officer in Almaty, Kazakhstan, who has close contacts with American energy firms there. "But now they are re-evaluating it with the possible political change happening in Afghanistan." The officer spoke on condition of anonymity.

In recent weeks, the English-language newspaper Baku Sun in oil-rich Azerbaijan has published stories discussing the hopes for proposed Afghan pipelines. Last week, Turkmenistan's president, Saparamurad Niyazov, asked the United Nations to help revive the project, saying it would be "advantageous for all the neighboring countries, and primarily Afghanistan," according to Turkmenistan's official news agency.

Some Central Asian oil consultants are publicly lobbying for the pipeline to be a key part of any post-Taliban "Marshall plan" for the United States to help rebuild Afghanistan.

"It should be an absolute must for the U.S. to pursue this option," said Rob Sobhani, president of Washington-based Caspian Energy Consulting and a former consultant in Central Asia for Amoco, which is now part of British Petroleum. Sobhani has pushed the pipeline on various U.S. television programs.

The Afghan pipelines would make it cheaper and faster for Naemi and Chase Energy to get their oil and natural gas to Asian markets. Currently, they are planning to use railroads along long, circuitous routes via the Caspian Sea region and Turkey.

At war since the Soviets invaded in 1979, Afghanistan has never been able to fully tap its significant deposits of natural gas, oil and coal. Conflict after conflict has shattered its infrastructure, eroded its economy and spawned one of the world's largest refugee populations.

All that seemed to be forgotten when the Taliban grabbed power in 1996, bringing stability to much of the country. By then, an international consortium of oil companies led by Houston-based Unocal Corp. was wooing the hard-line Islamic regime to sign the pipeline deal.

The group included companies from Saudi Arabia, Russia, South Korea, Japan and Pakistan. The Argentine firm Bridas also was competing for the rights to build a pipeline through Afghanistan.

*Unocal pulled out of the pipeline consortium in December 1998, after the U.S. Embassy bombings in Kenya and Tanzania and the subsequent American military strikes on Osama bin Laden's training camps in Afghanistan. The civil war in Afghanistan, low oil prices and pressure at home from U.S. women's groups protesting the Taliban's subjugation of women also played roles.
*
The State Department was helping Unocal, despite the Taliban's brutal human-rights record and its harboring of bin Laden. U.S. officials said they hoped the Taliban would moderate their policies and the pipeline would boost Afghanistan's crippled economy.

According to the Washington-based Heritage Foundation, a conservative public policy organization, the American diplomatic dance with the Taliban was partly an attempt to prevent the construction of a pipeline through Iran and to reduce Russian leverage over Turkmenistan and Kazakhstan.

U.S. ties with the oil-producing former Soviet republics are closer after the Sept.11 terrorist attacks. Uzbekistan's government, which hopes that a stable Afghanistan will open direct routes for its oil and natural gas, and its neighbors have supported the American-led anti-terrorism coalition.

Although the United States is talking about buying oil from Russia, it also is supporting the proposed construction of a pipeline from Baku, Azerbaijan, to the Turkish seaport of Ceyhan, which would allow the Caspian Sea nations to lessen their reliance on Moscow.

While modern-day wildcatters such as Naemi are betting on the Afghan pipelines, larger oil companies aren't jumping in so soon. A Unocal spokeswoman said the company had no plans to invest anywhere in Central Asia in the near future.

"The prospects are there, the potential is there," said Abdul Raheem Yaseer, the assistant director of the Center for Afghanistan Studies at the University of Nebraska in Omaha. "But first the Taliban have to be removed, then the terrorists have to be removed. Then the Afghans have to be helped to form their own government, and then they'll need a lot of money for reconstructing their country. Then they will talk about oil projects."


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 18, 2011)

JRK said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...


Don't forget to link your source after you post, but this is the pipe line, and what better way to remove the Taliban then military intervention. I have heard that our military bases are aligned with where the pipeline is to be constructed. Also the idea of the CIA and gov being in the dope business is nothing new.


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2011)

The "Pipeline through Afghanistan" thing is hilarious.  That's right.  We're spending hundreds of billions of dollars for a $4 billion pipeline.  TrootherLogic.


----------



## JRK (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



So the claim to fame with the conspiracy is this pipe-line?
has it started yet?
Any oil or gas being shipped thru it yet?
Your having trouble selling this one also

And as far as the CIA selling Heroin
I am thinking the CIA would rather not have a war going on to sell there "opium" 
just a thought, but with the outlaws in charge it seems to me to do something that was being done by outlaws, well you get the point


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 18, 2011)

Toro said:


> The "Pipeline through Afghanistan" thing is hilarious.  That's right.  We're spending hundreds of billions of dollars for a $4 billion pipeline.  TrootherLogic.


 Since when has fiscal responsibility ever mattered to the government?


----------



## JRK (Mar 18, 2011)

Toro said:


> The "Pipeline through Afghanistan" thing is hilarious.  That's right.  We're spending hundreds of billions of dollars for a $4 billion pipeline.  TrootherLogic.



You know whats even more fu--ed up than that?
Its going to increase production
which would increase supply
which would cut into profits
yes your over-all gross would go up, but ones profit margin would not be harmed 

I also cannot find this thing is being built right now?
if so is it being used?
My god does these people realize how much wealth was lost in the stock market that week?
4 billion dollars?
I bet there was more than one company that lost that much in a few hours and I bet many of them where tied to the oil industry
I will look tomorrow'


----------



## eots (Mar 18, 2011)

Toro said:


> The "Pipeline through Afghanistan" thing is hilarious.  That's right.  We're spending hundreds of billions of dollars for a $4 billion pipeline.  TrootherLogic.



the debt is ours but the profit is theirs...I thought you were some kind pof accountant ?


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2011)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The "Pipeline through Afghanistan" thing is hilarious.  That's right.  We're spending hundreds of billions of dollars for a $4 billion pipeline.  TrootherLogic.
> ...



I'm not a gay accountant ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 18, 2011)

eots said:


> jrk said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


 No shit! Confirmed.. I didn't know a Boeing airliner had conventional warheads on them...thank God they don't deploy them with nuke warheads.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 18, 2011)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The "Pipeline through Afghanistan" thing is hilarious.  That's right.  We're spending hundreds of billions of dollars for a $4 billion pipeline.  TrootherLogic.
> ...


I thought you were a piece of shit?


----------



## eots (Mar 19, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



don't pretend you have thoughts...your inane babble is anything but thoughtful


----------



## eots (Mar 19, 2011)

Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



thats what they all say...


----------



## JRK (Mar 19, 2011)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



your entire theory is based on the construction of this pipeline

There's no doubt the US once wanted a pipeline through Afghanistan, then, or that they would still like to have one constructed now, if it were possible. They had higher priorities, though, even back in the 1990's when the scheme's popularity was at its height, and found alternative routes after the UNOCAL scheme collapsed in 1998. This, in combination with the fact that 5 years after 9/11 there's still not even the beginnings of pipeline across Afghanistan, suggests it's not a plausible motive for carrying out 9/11.

ne part of the administrations pre-9/11 plan to refashion the world was to replace the Taliban so that a pipeline to bring oil from the Caspian Sea through Afghanistan could be built... 
David Ray Griffin
David Ray Griffin "9/11: A Christian Theologian's Response"

Our take...

The idea that Afghanistan was attacked in order to construct oil and gas pipelines through Afghanistan is a common one. David Ray Griffin spells out a more detailed chronology here:

In July 1998, the Taliban, after having failed in 1997 to take the northern city of Mazar-i-Sharif, finally succeeded, giving it control of most of Afghanistan, including the entire pipeline route. After this victory CentGas [UNOCAL] immediately announced that it was "ready to proceed."37 Shortly thereafter, however, the US embassies in Kenya and Tanzania were blown up, leading the United States to launch cruse missile strikes against OBL's camps in Afghanistan. These and related developments led Unocal to withdraw from CentGas, convinced that Afghanistan under the Taliban would never have the peace and stability needed for the pipeline project.38 Rashid, finishing his book in mid-1999, wrote that the Clinton Administration had shifted its support to the pipeline route from Azerbaijan through Georgia to Turkey, adding that "by now nobody wanted to touch Afghanistan and the Taliban."39

When the Bush administration came to power, however, it decided to give the Taliban one last chance. This last chance occurred at a four-day meeting in Berlin in July 2001, which would need to be mentioned in any realistic account of how the US war in Afghanistan came about. According to the Pakistani representative at this meeting, Niaz Naik, US representatives, trying to convince the Taliban to share power with US-friendly factions, said: "Either you accept our offer of a carpet of gold, or we bury you under a carpet of bombs."40 Naik said that he was told by Americans that "military action against Afghanistan would go ahead...before the snows started falling in Afghanistan, by the middle of October at the latest."41 The US attack on Afghanistan began, in fact, on October 7, which was as soon as the US military could get ready after 9/11.42
9/11: Possible Motives Of The Bush Administration

This retelling raises immediate questions. If bin Ladin is a "CIA asset", for instance, as we're often told, then why would he attack the US embassies in 1998? If pipelines through Afghanistan are so important, then why would Clinton launch a missile attack on Afghanistan that appears to have achieved nothing except contribute to the destruction of those projects? (And weve more about Niaz Naik on these pages.)

Whatever the reason, Unocal announced they were suspending activities related to the pipeline immediately after the missile strikes. Their statement, however, revealed this wasnt the only issue (our emphasis):

Unocal Statement: Suspension of activities related to proposed natural gas pipeline across Afghanistan

El Segundo, Calif., Aug. 21, 1998 -- As a result of sharply deteriorating political conditions in the region, Unocal, which serves as the development manager for the Central Asia Gas (CentGas) pipeline consortium, has suspended all activities involving the proposed pipeline project in Afghanistan. We are discussing this suspension with the other members of the consortium.

This decision to suspend activities is consistent with Unocal's long-held position concerning its involvement in the project. For the past several months, Unocal has been reviewing this project with CentGas participants. We have consistently informed the other participants that unless and until the United Nations and the United States government recognize a legitimate government in Afghanistan, Unocal would not invest capital in the project. Contrary to some published reports, Unocal has not - and will not - become a party to a commercial agreement with any individual Afghanistan faction.

Unocal was instrumental in proposing the Central Asia gas pipeline project in 1995 and in forming the seven-member CentGas consortium in October 1997. The consortium was formed to evaluate and, if appropriate, to participate in the future construction of a gas pipeline from Turkmenistan through Afghanistan to natural gas markets in Pakistan and, potentially, India. 

Unocal will only participate in construction of the proposed Central Asia Gas Pipeline when and if Afghanistan achieves the peace and stability necessary to obtain financing from international lending agencies for this project and an established government is recognized by the United Nations and the United States. For this reason, we strongly support the United Nations conflict resolution process underway in this and other regions.

We believe that the CentGas pipeline would benefit the entire region by providing vitally needed energy infrastructure, employment and training, as well as hard currency revenues to the several countries involved. The proposed pipeline is an example of a large-scale project that may, after the appropriate conditions are met, help Afghanistan move from its present devastation toward economic reconstruction.

Since the pipeline project was first proposed, there have been a number of complex issues that Unocal has taken very seriously. Unocal recognizes the legitimate concerns regarding the treatment of women in Afghanistan. Consistent with our core values and business principles, Unocal is currently providing humanitarian support and skills training to Afghanistan through CARE and the University of Nebraska at Omaha. Neither program is designed to provide pipeline construction skills training. These programs meet or exceed UN guidelines for doing fieldwork in Afghanistan. They include basic job skills training and education for both men and women, and elementary education for boys and girls. Unocal has also contributed relief assistance for victims of the recent earthquakes through the Red Cross and the United Nations.
Unocal Statement: Suspension of activities related to proposed Trans-Afghanistan Pipeline 8/21/98

It's very clear that UNOCAL would not proceed with the project until the Taliban Government were recognised by the US. So if the pipelines were of such primary importance, why wouldn't they do this? United Nations recognition would still be required, but if America put their weight behind that, it's hard to imagine they wouldn't be able to make it happen. 

The 9/11 Timeline's account of why Unocal abandoned the project isn't any more helpful to Griffin's case:

Unocal announces it is withdrawing from the CentGas pipeline consortium, and closing three of its four offices in Central Asia. President Clinton refuses to extend diplomatic recognition to the Taliban, making business there legally problematic. A concern that Clinton will lose support among women voters for upholding the Taliban plays a role in the cancellation. [New York Times, 12/5/1998] 
Centgas

Again US recognition (or the lack of it) is apparently a major problem, and Clinton appears to put concerns about the Taliban's treatment of woman, and how recognition would play with US voters, ahead of any pipeline concerns. This really doesn't suggest a project so vital it becomes a motive for 9/11 less than three years later. And when you examine the timeline more closely, this seems even less likely.

In his earlier account, for instance, Griffin reported that "Rashid, finishing his book in mid-1999, wrote that the Clinton Administration had shifted its support to the pipeline route from Azerbaijan through Georgia to Turkey, adding that "by now nobody wanted to touch Afghanistan and the Taliban."" What he didn't mention is that Clinton signed an agreement to proceed with this pipeline in November 1999:

Agreement signed in Istanbul on US-backed Caspian oil pipeline
By Patrick Richter
30 November 1999

On November 18 and 19, representatives of 55 nations met in Istanbul, Turkey at a summit meeting of the Organisation for Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE). The United States sent a top-level delegation, including President Bill Clinton, Secretary of State Madeleine Albright and National Security Adviser Samuel Berger. Clinton combined participation at the summit with a five-day state visit underscoring Washington's strategic alliance with the Turkish regime.

On the fringes of the conference Clinton presided over the signing of an agreement to take forward the construction of an oil pipeline from the Azeri capital of Baku, on the western shore of the Caspian Sea, through Georgia to the Turkish Mediterranean port of Ceyhan. The building of this oil pipeline, and a second pipeline for natural gas from Baku to Turkey, occupies a pivotal place in Washingtons strategy to secure US dominance over Transcaucasia and Central Asia, a region believed to contain the biggest untapped reserves of oil and natural gas in the world.

Estimates of the oil reserves fluctuate between 3 and 28 billion tons. A figure of around 10 billion tons is regarded as most likely. This amounts to 7 percent of total world oil reserves. The gas reserves are estimated to be between 8 and 18 trillion cubic metres, i.e., 6 to 13 percent of world reserves.

For American policy makers, realization of a pipeline that skirts both Russia and Iran will not only mean huge revenues for US-based energy companies, but also US dominance over former Soviet Republics that were traditionally within the Russian sphere of influence. The deal signed in Istanbul is certain to exacerbate tensions between the US and Russia, and intensify an already intense struggle for influence in the Caspian between Washington and its Western European allies.
Agreement signed in Istanbul on US-backed Caspian oil pipeline

Let's recap. America themselves contributed to the killing of the Afghan pipeline project by refusing to recognise the Taliban, and launching a missile attack on bin Ladin. Griffin's own source tells us that they shifted their support to another route that didn't cross Afghanistan, and agreement was achieved to "take forward the construction" of that back in 1999. Why, then, attack Afghanistan after 9/11?

Looking at what's happened since 9/11 offers no more clues. These articles, for example, imply that there is now a pipeline through Afghanistan (our emphasis):

Mr. Rove, the first thing that I would like to address is Afghanistan - the place that anyone with a true "understanding of 9/11" knows is a nation that actually has a connection to the 9/11 attacks. One month after 9/11, we invaded Afghanistan, took down the Taliban, and left without capturing Usama Bin Laden - the alleged perpetrator of the September 11th attacks. In the meantime, Afghanistan has carried out democratic elections, but continues to suffer from extreme violence and unrest. Poppy production (yes, Karl, the drug trade) is at an all time high, thus flooding the world market with heroin. And of course, the oil pipeline (a.k.a. the Caspian Sea pipeline) is better protected by U.S. troops who now have a "legitimate" excuse to be in that part of Afghanistan. Interesting isn't it Karl that the drug "rat line" parallels the oil pipeline. (Yet, with all those troops guarding that same sliver of land, can you please explain how those drugs keep getting through?) 
Kristen Breitweiser: Karl Rove's "Understanding of 9/11"

We attacked Afghanistan because of 9-11 and this Administration, the Clinton  Gore Administration and the 9-11 Commission have yet to admit that Bridas Corporation beat US oil companies to the punch and had signed up the parties to build the Trans-Afghanistan Pipeline. They had also, in 1992 and 1993, signed huge oil and gas leases in Turkmenistan and had to have that pipeline to get the oil and gas to the oceans, just like our Big Oil companies and UK too. We now control that pipeline through use of military force resulting from 9-11 and they still cannot find Osama bin Laden, and have not even been looking for him. They had an agenda that could only be sold as a lie.
http://home.att.net/~carlson.jon/911Pentagon.htm

Lauro Chavez: ...But, yeah, I thought we were going to Afghanistan to hunt down Bin Laden. Im helping in the search to hunt down Bin Laden. No. Not the case. Actually, I actually was providing communications for special ops guys and then I was pulling roving guard, guarding the pipeline.

Q - Guarding the pipeline for oil for United States... corporate, right?

Lauro Chavez: Thats right. A lot of people dont know about the pipeline. A lot of people, when I talk about that are like, What are you talking about? And Im like, Dude, theres a huge... like, the Alaskan pipeline, that comes all the way through Afghanistan, like down in the Gulf, it comes through Pakistan... I dont know where all it goes, honestly I havent really found a whole lot on it, but... I was, I had to pull shifts, like every two or three days theyd..... Ive have to pull a six hour rotation, on top of a humvica(?) driving around pieces, these sections of this pipeline to make sure that, ya know, like, guys werent going to come blow it up. And ya know, then, thats when I started thinking, Im like, Im like, well, What am I here for man? Im not protecting people, Im protecting oil! Ya know, who wants to get shot for that? They give you guys awards, ya know, and Im just like, For what? Ya know, what did we do? We protected someones money. Ya know, somebodys investment.
BELLACIAO - Veteran in Central Command Bunker on 9/11 Speaks Out - Cathy Garger

They are wrong. There is no Trans-Afghan pipeline. There is a deal to build one, but construction hasnt begun yet, and some doubt whether it can happen given the current situation:

KABUL, Afghanistan, April 17, 2006 (ENS) - The deal has been signed, the partners agreed. Within the next two years, Afghan government officials say, construction will begin on a major gas pipeline that will extend from energy rich Turkmenistan through Afghanistan to Pakistan, and perhaps on to India. 

But even before the ink had dried on the mid-February agreement in Ashgabat, analysts were second guessing the deal. Despite the brave face shown by the major players, this latest plan could follow several early versions into oblivion  and for the same reason, that instability in Afghanistan casts doubt over any infrastructure project, especially such a big one. 
Afghanistan's New Pipeline Deal May Be Just Another Pipe Dream

*Meanwhile, the oil pipeline that Clinton supported, from the Caspian sea to Ceyhan in Turkey (and so avoiding Afghanistan altogether) is now open.
*
*A pipeline from Central Asia to China has been running since 2005:
*
*A 960-km-long pipeline connecting Kazakhstan with China has began pumping oil in December 2005. The $700-million project was completed by the China National Petroleum Corp and KazMunaiGaz Company of Kazakhstan in a record period of just one year. It holds an initial annual capacity of 10 million tons and full capacity of 20 million tons.
http://www.thenews.com.pk/daily_detail.asp?id=30039
*
And that Pakistan article also spells out how another pipeline agreement in the region has come about through a route far more secure than anything Afghanistan can currently offer:

China and Pakistan have agreed in principle to build a trans-Karakoram oil pipeline along the Karakoram Highway to connect the Middle East with the north-western China through Gwadar. The pipeline once in place can set the stage for another rewarding oil bridge from the landlocked Central Asia to the world market. On the pattern of the trans-Alaska pipeline, it would be possible to build an oil grid starting from Turkmenistan or Kazakhstan travelling through Tajikistan and the uninhabited Wakhan corridor and the peaceful Ashkoman valley of the Northern Areas to converge with the trans-Karakoram pipeline at around Gilgit for onward transportation to Gwadar...

The trans-Karakoram oil-gas pipeline has brighter prospects because of the relatively secure environment along the proposed route. The Northern Areas as we know is a unique pivot which brings China, Tajikistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India within the radius of 250 kilometres of each other. It will enable Caspian oil to reach the world oil market, particularly the rapidly growing economies in Asia, bypassing conflict-prone and politically problematic countries like Afghanistan, Iran, Russia, Armenia, Chechnya and even Georgia. The proposed route also bypasses the comparatively troubled spots within Pakistan like the Tribal Areas and the restive Balochistan province. Chinese willing, there is an option to pull the line straight from Gilgit up to Karachi through Punjab instead of Gwadar. As for recent history of violence in Gilgit, the issues there are of a very local nature mainly stemming from administrative inadequacies which can be addressed once the economic stakes are appropriately acknowledged. 

The Caspian region in Central Asia houses phenomenal energy reserves. Here, the proven natural gas reserves are estimated at more than 236 trillion cubic feet, and estimated oil reserves range up to 243 billion barrels. But since almost all the oil infrastructures in the region were developed during the Soviet era, they are designed and directed to the advantage of Moscow, in which Russia maintained a tight control over oil exports from its former Soviet colonies to the outside world. 

The BTC pipeline was the first serious effort to wean Central Asia away from the Russian clutches. According to an assessment by US Department of Energy, Azerbaijan and Kazakhstan alone sit on more than 130 billion barrel oil, three times more than the United State's own reserves. Being a country where four per cent of the world's population consumes about one-fourth of global energy output, it is but natural for the US to keep a good calculation of the world's oil wells. Besides, given the fast rate of resource depletion, and the chronic political uncertainties the Middle East continues to suffer, it is only prudent for the world to look for oil in remote places like the Caspian. 

In the 1990s the Unocal-led consortium had brought Pakistan and a number of Central Asian republics around to an idea of building a 1,040-mile-long oil pipeline from the Caspian region to an export terminal at Karachi through Afghanistan. The pipeline would have a capacity of one million barrels of oil per day. Later on Unocal and a Turkish firm also came up with a plan to construct a gas pipeline linking Turkmenistan's rich gas fields with markets in Pakistan and India. The proposed 790-mile pipeline would have travelled through Afghanistan to Multan, and also onward to an Indian pipeline. 

*However, continued instability and chaos in Afghanistan made it difficult for the financers to go ahead with the projects. Though the situation in Afghanistan remains murky, the recent progress made by China and Pakistan concerning up-gradation of the 1300-km Karakoram Highway with a parallel initiative of an oil pipeline, a fibre optic line and with a proposal to lay railway tracks is poised to transform the dynamics of oil business in the region in many ways. Needless to say, there will be potential political and environmental spillovers which will deserve dedicated discussions later on.
*
At the moment both China and South Asia are experiencing a sharp rise in the demand for energy, which is likely to be doubled by the coming decade. Political turmoil in the Middle East and Afghanistan makes it all the more urgent for these countries to seek alternate and reliable energy routes. The trans-Karakoram oil pipeline may not solve their energy problems for good but it will certainly give these countries enough time to do something for the future. 

Currently China's 80 per cent oil imports passes through the narrow and piracy-prone Malacca straits. The trans-Karakorum pipeline will allow it to import oil in a more secure and sustainable mode. For Pakistan, and the rest of the world it opens more exciting opportunities to unlock the true business potential of the landlocked Caspian oil. 
http://www.thenews.com.pk/daily_detail.asp?id=30039


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

JRK said:


> your entire theory is based on the construction of this pipeline


 
I think it's closer to what he PNAC writers were thinking actually. Oh and don't forget to watch-
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6621486727392146155#


----------



## JRK (Mar 19, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > your entire theory is based on the construction of this pipeline
> ...



You need to stay on subject
I thought the reason for 9-11 was a pipe-line
Are you saying that it was about making profit in IRAQ?

Lets see we have a pipeline that was never built and then we went to , and I am guessing here, Halliburton can make some money?

Have any of you ever thought of the wealth people lost in this country when the market crashed post 9-11?
this "profit" you speak of was nothing compared to the wealth lost just in the stock market
What else can I say?
the killing of 3000 people was done so halliburton could get a job?
billions in wealth lost in the stock market?
are you kidding me?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

JRK said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Some made money on the put options, do you not find that odd as well?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 19, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The "Pipeline through Afghanistan" thing is hilarious.  That's right.  We're spending hundreds of billions of dollars for a $4 billion pipeline.  TrootherLogic.
> ...



exactly.amazing how the truth scares Toto so much.


----------



## JRK (Mar 19, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



when are they going to start building this pipeline?
oh yea, 
U.S. to move operations from Saudi base
SAUDI ARABIA  

April 29, 2003|Barbara Starr CNN

The large U.S. military presence at Saudi Arabia's Prince Sultan Air Base is expected to end in the coming months, depending on the security situation in Iraq, U.S. officials told CNN on Tuesday.

The decision to move significant U.S. military resources and personnel to neighboring Qatar marks a major shift in U.S. policy in the Persian Gulf region after a longtime presence in Saudi Arabia, currently at about 5,000 troops.

More than 100 aircraft and the U.S. Combined Air Operations Center at the base are expected to make the move, and some of those aircraft could be permanently reassigned to the United States, officials said.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 19, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Really?  Who?  More lies; no surprise.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...


 No surprise you don't give a shit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 19, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



No suprise to the idiot troll afraid of the truth either that all NORAD and pentagon standard protocals were violated that day as well and that evidence was removed and destroyed in both places yet nobody was fired for their incompetence or for the destruction of the evidence. This monkey like all OCTA'S, is so much in denial he will dismiss it of course.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 19, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Gee, what else is new; you can't back up your latest lie.  Somethings never change do they you worthless tub of shit?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 20, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


 Hardly a lie, that is your dept. Unusual activity on the stocks of the affected airlines, insurance and financial companies is a well known fact, but I guess you're just doing your part 
as an enemy to America, and bootlicker to the criminals to downplay this and other disturbing facts about 9-11. You are truly a shameless piece of shit.


----------



## PhysicsExist (Mar 20, 2011)

JRK said:


> What exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
> what is so hard to understand about this event?
> People have allowed those who claim Conspiracy to make profit on them
> to use them
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics



www.BuildingWhat.org
Investigate Building 7 | A Call to Reexamine the Most Important Event of Our Time - Home

*The &#8220;BuildingWhat?&#8221; campaign is a non-partisan effort led by 9/11 family members to raise awareness of the destruction of World Trade Center Building 7 and shift public opinion such that the New York City Council will be inspired to open an independent investigation into how this building, which housed the City&#8217;s Emergency Operations Center, was destroyed at 5:20pm on September 11, 2001.

The &#8220;BuildingWhat?&#8221; TV ad was launched on November 2, Election Day 2010, and ran through the week of November 29.  It aired 350+ times, and is estimated to have been seen by millions of viewers in the New York Metropolitan Area, reaching core target audiences multiple times.

The ad appeared on thirteen channels including MSNBC, CNN, Comedy Central, HGTV, Logo TV, Bio TV, Versus TV, MSG, Sports NY, VH1, HLN, CNBC and Bravo.

The campaign is cosponsored by several groups, led by the NYC Coalition for Accountability Now (NYC CAN), which is a non-partisan organization of 9/11 family members, first responders and survivors, and by Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth, an organization of 1,400+ verified architectural and engineering professionals who have put their professional reputations on the line to publicly challenge the official report on Building 7&#8217;s destruction.*

*Explosive Residues*
*Independent researchers have discovered a highly engineered explosive-incendiary material in several dust samples collected near the WTC site.  In their paper, entitled Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe, nine researchers, led by chemist Niels Harrit of the University of Copenhagen, conclude:*

&#8220;[T]he red layer of the red/gray chips we have discovered in the WTC dust is active, unreacted thermitic material, incorporating nanotechnology, and is a highly energetic pyrotechnic or explosive material.&#8221;

REFERENCES

*Harrit, Farrer, Jones, Ryan, Legge, Farnsworth, Roberts, Gourley, Larsen, &#8220;Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe,&#8221; Bentham Open Access, 2009.  http://buildingwhat.org/downloads/Full_Thermite_paper.pdf*


----------



## JRK (Mar 21, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Put options are un usual?
There was a recession Just ending
Enron was 12 weeks away
The only unusual thing about any of this is I bring up the billions of dollars that was lost in the stock market in one week and your trying to say the same people who planned this made there money with put options?
dude make your mind up
is it the pipe line that has never been built?
Is it the increase in oil production that drove the oil price down to the point in which gas was 1.80 a gallon in December 2008?
Or was it put options?


----------



## PhysicsExist (Mar 21, 2011)

JRK said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...












9-11 Research: Insider Trading


----------



## JRK (Mar 22, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Wow people made money on shorting a stock
now there is proof for you
a stock falls like that one did and people make a profit shorting it
Think about what your saying
why else would you short a stock?
its not like some-one woke up that morning and out of no where invented the practice of shorting a stock


----------



## candycorn (Mar 22, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



All I asked was who did it.  You don't know.  I'm sure the insurance and financial companies have names.  You just don't know them so I'm guessing you're lying yet again.  

More made up shit from you; as it always was; as it always will be.  Just a waste of a human being.  Well, I'm off to work..audit season is upon us.  Have fun doing whatever it is you don't do today; watching your soap operas, playing Parchesi (sp?) with the other losers on the block, wondering where your life went....you know; your daily routine.


----------



## JRK (Mar 22, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



its hard to debate so many different events


----------



## JRK (Mar 22, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Do you know what the term capital gains means?
If your smart enough to do all this you would find a better return on something that taxes would take at that time well over 30% of it


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 22, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


 Here you blabbering idiot, mainsteam news about the suspicious and unusual trading activity. You act as though it doesn't exist 
Have fun at your "work", what site are you scheduled to troll next? Or are you doing your other job, if so don't slip off the pole Ms. Candy 

(CBS)  Sources tell CBS News that the afternoon before the attack, alarm bells were sounding over unusual trading in the U.S. stock options market.
An *extraordinary number* of trades were betting that American Airlines stock price would fall.
The trades are called "puts" and they involved at least 450,000 shares of American. But what raised the red flag is more than 80 percent of the orders were "puts", far outnumbering "call" options, those betting the stock would rise.
Sources say they have never seen that kind of imbalance before, reports CBS News Correspondent Sharyl Attkisson. *Normally the numbers are fairly even. *
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2001/09/19/eveningnews/main311834.shtml


----------



## candycorn (Mar 22, 2011)

JRK said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Yeah...you would have figured our overlord/co-conspirators would have made the plan a little more simple.  Oh well, this damage control pays suh-weet!


----------



## godspeaker (Mar 23, 2011)

JRK said:


> What exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
> what is so hard to understand about this event?
> People have allowed those who claim Conspiracy to make profit on them
> to use them
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics



You're living in a dark world where those you trust were the ones who helped make it dark. The light can show you the truth but it's almost impossible to see. The dark world wanted you and everyone else to keep looking at the dark because they know you don't have the light.


----------



## JRK (Mar 23, 2011)

godspeaker said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
> ...



I am not sure who that is directed to. Those in the dark as I see it are the ones who believe that flying passenger jets in to buildings occupied with 1000s of people on national T.V. is not enough of an event to invade Iraq or Afghanistan. That the fires that where so out of control that people where choosing to jump to there death where not enough to finish the job. That someone snuck in the middle of the night and planted some explosives 
just to make sure


----------



## godspeaker (Mar 23, 2011)

JRK said:


> godspeaker said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



The light will take care of everything real soon so we'll never have to be concerned about the dark again. The blind will be set free forever.


----------



## JRK (Mar 23, 2011)

godspeaker said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > godspeaker said:
> ...



Have a good day and good luck


----------



## godspeaker (Mar 23, 2011)

JRK said:


> godspeaker said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



If you can't understand what I'm writing, you will never understand all the lies in this world today. What you see is a lie and just an illusion until you wake up in your new body in paradise.


----------



## JRK (Mar 24, 2011)

godspeaker said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > godspeaker said:
> ...



I still do not have a clue in what your trying to say
but I will be the first to say to you that along as your happy, I am happy
as far as people lying, there is people who lie and then there is people who do not. Knowing the difference most of the time is a guess


----------



## godspeaker (Mar 24, 2011)

JRK said:


> godspeaker said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



There's only one person on this earth that can't lie and God is in control of his body.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 24, 2011)

The jihad is big on symbolism. They looked at the stars and decided that 9/11 was the right number and allah decreed that the time was right to take down the great satan in a single strike and other victories will follow. They were wrong in such a big way that the jihad should have been laughed out of the mid-east when Saddam was hanged.


----------



## godspeaker (Mar 24, 2011)

whitehall said:


> The jihad is big on symbolism. They looked at the stars and decided that 9/11 was the right number and allah decreed that the time was right to take down the great satan in a single strike and other victories will follow. They were wrong in such a big way that the jihad should have been laughed out of the mid-east when Saddam was hanged.



I think the symbolism has twisted your mind, too. There wasn't any attacks on American soil by an enemy outside our borders. The enemies who have run this country for over 200 years are the culprits.


----------



## Toro (Mar 24, 2011)

godspeaker said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The jihad is big on symbolism. They looked at the stars and decided that 9/11 was the right number and allah decreed that the time was right to take down the great satan in a single strike and other victories will follow. They were wrong in such a big way that the jihad should have been laughed out of the mid-east when Saddam was hanged.
> ...



Brad's a twoofer.

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Toro (Mar 24, 2011)

JRK said:


> godspeaker said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



My son

The wind runs as far as the ox, but only at sunset, when the leaves are blooming and the tide is high.


----------



## godspeaker (Mar 24, 2011)

Toro said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > godspeaker said:
> ...



It's too bad you didn't have a little truth to go with that line.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 24, 2011)

godspeaker said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The jihad is big on symbolism. They looked at the stars and decided that 9/11 was the right number and allah decreed that the time was right to take down the great satan in a single strike and other victories will follow. They were wrong in such a big way that the jihad should have been laughed out of the mid-east when Saddam was hanged.
> ...





It's pretty hard to argue with someone who thinks he speaks for God but damn....


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2011)

whitehall said:


> The jihad is big on symbolism. They looked at the stars and decided that 9/11 was the right number and allah decreed that the time was right to take down the great satan in a single strike and other victories will follow. They were wrong in such a big way that the jihad should have been laughed out of the mid-east when Saddam was hanged.



given the nature of the collapses it would seem it worked...must be the same way bin laden stays safe


----------



## whitehall (Mar 24, 2011)

eots said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The jihad is big on symbolism. They looked at the stars and decided that 9/11 was the right number and allah decreed that the time was right to take down the great satan in a single strike and other victories will follow. They were wrong in such a big way that the jihad should have been laughed out of the mid-east when Saddam was hanged.
> ...



Let me get this straight eots. You think the jihad attack worked because the World Trade Center collapsed and about 3,000 people were killed sitting at their desks on a pretty September morning. You think the jihad effort is still legitimate because the pathetic leader Ben Ladin might still be alive somewhere living in a cave and broadcasting old videos? You need a reality check bro.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Toro said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > godspeaker said:
> ...



Well yeah but you forgot to tell him:

*Oh let the sun beat down upon my face, stars to fill my dream 
I am a traveler of both time and space, to be where I have been 
To sit with elders of the gentle race, this world has seldom seen 
They talk of days for which they sit and wait and all will be revealed 
*​
don'tchaknow!


----------



## JRK (Mar 25, 2011)

eots said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The jihad is big on symbolism. They looked at the stars and decided that 9/11 was the right number and allah decreed that the time was right to take down the great satan in a single strike and other victories will follow. They were wrong in such a big way that the jihad should have been laughed out of the mid-east when Saddam was hanged.
> ...



Safe?
Shitting in the bush, living in a cave with no family and every friend you have on a clock till death. To also be tempted to double cross
To trust no-one, to know every-day the baddest of the bad is looking for you? you think that
25 million dollar reward for Bin La-din is not Real?
Really?


----------



## JRK (Mar 25, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



I like your horse


----------



## godspeaker (Mar 25, 2011)

Toro said:


> godspeaker said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Did you know that the english language is the most corrupted language to exist. That's why most people in the world would love to be able to speak english. Twoofer is a word they would love to understand, whatever it means.


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2011)

jrk said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



he is not in a cave, he is in a 5 star location with servants...loved and treated like a king


----------



## candycorn (Mar 25, 2011)

godspeaker said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > godspeaker said:
> ...



It means you don't have a fucking clue.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 26, 2011)

whitehall said:


> The jihad is big on symbolism. They looked at the stars and decided that 9/11 was the right number and allah decreed that the time was right to take down the great satan in a single strike and other victories will follow. They were wrong in such a big way that the jihad should have been laughed out of the mid-east when Saddam was hanged.



anymore fairy tales you have to tell for the day?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 26, 2011)

whitehall said:


> godspeaker said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Its also pretty hard to argue with you OCTA"s since you only see what you want to see and wont read links or watch videos since they dont go along with your version of events.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 26, 2011)

whitehall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



and YOU need a reality check that Bin Laden was innocent and it was an inside job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 26, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
> ...



as usual,the trolls run away with their tails between their legs when they cant refute this evidence.


----------



## JRK (Mar 28, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



what evidence?
That 3 jet planes full of fuel and watched by millions on national T.V. run into the 2 WTC buildings and the pentagon?
What does the conspiracy theory say about the families of those people that where on the plane that hit the pentagon?
There actors?
And why add to the event of people jumping out of buildings instead of burning to death an explosion?
what was to gain from any of this?
A pipe line that was never built?
Increase oil production from Iraq so oil prices would and did go down until Obama had some time to destroy it
To short some stocks to make millions so in a years time you could lose trillions?
Bud i am right here
you keep posting those "Videos" but you dare not debate the facts
Fact
Jets
Fact
Families
Fact
Intent


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2011)

It has been addressed in the pnac  document..you juSt refuse to accept it


----------



## JRK (Mar 28, 2011)

eots said:


> It has been addressed in the pnac  document..you juSt refuse to accept it



What has been addressed?
copy it
paste it
I do not refuse to accept anything

Your beliefs on the events of 9-11-2001 cannot explain the simple 

Why ?
What was the reason?

I can paste Popular Mechanics rebuttle every time you claim some conspiracy theroy. All of that cannot replace common sense


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2011)

JRK said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > It has been addressed in the pnac  document..you juSt refuse to accept it
> ...



"Further, the process of transformation, even if it brings revolutionary change, is likely to be a long one, absent some catastrophic and catalyzing event - like a new Pearl Harbor."

.

"Although the no-fly zone air operations over northern and southern Iraq have continued without pause for almost a decade, they remain an essential element in U.S. strategy and force posture in the Persian Gulf Region. Ending these operations would hand Saddam Hussein an important victory, something any American leader would be loath to do."

Here's a great one...

"While the unresolved conflict with Iraq provides the immediate justification, the need for a substantial American force presence in the Gulf transcends the issue of the regime of Saddam Hussein."

And another...

"After eight years of no-fly zone operations, there is little reason to anticipate that the U.S. air presence in the region should diminish significantly as long as Saddam Hussein remains in power. Although Saudi domestic sensibilities demand that the forces based in the Kingdom nominally remain rotational forces, it has become apparent that this is now a semi-permanent mission. From an American perspective, the value of such bases would endure even should Saddam pass from the scene."


Powered by Google Docs


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 28, 2011)

JRK said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > PhysicsExist said:
> ...



None of your pathetic ramblings debunks his post.as usual,you keep trolling evading the evidence and facts about explosives with irrelevent questions. you sound like a broken record.man your a pathetic scardy cat.the one that doesnt dare to debate the facts is you with your irrelevent questions and scared shitless  to look at links we post. as usual,you didnt read a damn word of that post of his and went back to your old pathetic dodging of evading evidence and facts with irrelevent questions. get off your drugs man,its really messing with your mind and making you scared to read the truth.

yeah videos which you FAIL to debunk.oh and you prove how horrible your memory is as well.My last post on this page,I addressed your last post there with LINKS that countered your pathetic link,remember,here it is?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...saudis-with-pocket-knives-nothing-else-2.html

YOU then ran off with your tail between your legs knowing you were defeated and too pathetic to admit it with THIS pitiful post.

Dude good luck with this
I feel sorry for you 

so stop lying troll.the ONLY one here who wont dare debate the facts is YOU.your so pathetic you wont admit it that asking irrelevent questions is evading  evidence and running away like you do everytime  is being a coward who cant admit defeat.


----------



## JRK (Mar 29, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Dude whats with all the name calling?
will not debate the Facts?

where do you want to start?
we know what building was hit first
we know it was a passenger jet full of fuel
we also know that there was 3 other passenger jets utilized
It also has been established that one of those jets never made it to the intended target

What is there to debate?

You know your conspiracy theories would make allot more sense if you would stop with the name calling to start with and just explain why anyone would go thru that much effort to create more kayos than 4 hijacked airliners doing what they did without your conspiracies 

WHY?
WHAT WAS THE INTENT OF THOSE WHO PLANNED THIS JOB?
9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 29, 2011)

As a structural engineer, there are a lot of flaws and anomalies surrounding the events of 9/11. Who done it is rather irrelevant as 10 years later, no one is going to do anything about it anyway.

Rogue government is rogue, folks.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 29, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> As a structural engineer, there are a lot of flaws and anomalies surrounding the events of 9/11. Who done it is rather irrelevant as 10 years later, no one is going to do anything about it anyway.
> 
> Rogue government is rogue, folks.


 Yes and many credible experts in the field agree with you, risking their reputations, and livelihood, but many also think it is still relevant who did what when.


----------



## JRK (Mar 29, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> As a structural engineer, there are a lot of flaws and anomalies surrounding the events of 9/11. Who done it is rather irrelevant as 10 years later, no one is going to do anything about it anyway.
> 
> Rogue government is rogue, folks.



As a structural engineer you should know what ACI 318-89 chapter 7 covers


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 2, 2011)

JRK said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



hypocrisy as usual.you STARTED it all with your childish insulting Tin foil hatter comment as I pointed out and you never apologized for it.you can dish it out but cant take it.
you would have more crediblity if you would not open up your posts  with those kind of  childish attacks. do i have to go back and remind you to look at page one of this thread? oh let me see,because YOU said  it,it wasnt childish?

I already debunked that DEB wunker piece of yours.I have told you MILLIONS of times to read the book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy theory.It shreads to pieces the official version.its not MY fault that you are afraid of the truth and wont look at links we provide you that doesnt go along with your version of events. really this is getting tiresome.for the hundreth time,if you wont pick up that book and read it,your a cowward and afraid of the truth as you keep proving in spades.you know it,I know it.case closed.


----------



## JRK (Apr 4, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



What insult?
Dude your I asked one simple question 
why?
you can call me every name in the book and hold to your beliefs that cost you cash to see the first time
but you will not answer the simple question
why


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 4, 2011)

JRK said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



see? Like all official conspiracy theory apologists,you prove you only see what you WANT to see because you are afraid of the truth.you only read part of that post and not the whole post word for word since you only see what you want to see.I just spelled it out for you how when we first started talking, in your FIRST reply on page one here,you threw the first punch with your childish name calling calling me a tin foil hatter.Remember this?

well the tin hat group here is alive and well
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...d-saudis-with-pocket-knives-nothing-else.html


You NEVER apologized for thatchildish comment so I hit you back  after you threw the first punch,I gave you a chance MANY times  to apologize for it,you refused.you have the logic that because YOU said it,it wasnt childish or name calling.
grow the hell up.I already told you since you wont acknowledge it was an inside job,i wont answer  your questions, but apparently you have alzheimers diseace. again you can dish it out but you cant take it. like I said,you think cause YOU said that,it wasnt childish. you wont apologize for that comment which is why i have hit you back in every post since then,dont dish it out if you cant take it. grow up kid.

I gave you your chance to apologize,you refused,that was your last chance ESPECAILLY since like always,you just proved like all OCTA;S,you only see what you WANT to see which is why you wont read that book or read our links we give you that dont go along with your version of events.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 4, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 5, 2011)

oh candyfag,like mr jones told you before,everything i said to this fellow troll appllies to YOU as well,someone who can dish it out but cant take it and whines and crys when insulted back.two kids who can dish it out but cant take it.I know you have alzheimers disease,but everybody at AWE told you that exact same thing as well as mr jones did recently.


----------



## JRK (Apr 6, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> oh candyfag,like mr jones told you before,everything i said to this fellow troll appllies to YOU as well,someone who can dish it out but cant take it and whines and crys when insulted back.two kids who can dish it out but cant take it.I know you have alzheimers disease,but everybody at AWE told you that exact same thing as well as mr jones did recently.



Inside job what confuses me the most is that your claiming someone on the inside put an end to an event that could not get any worse, in fact the explosions ended it
just think of the hours of people jumping from burning buildings that was stopped
Live pictures of fire fighters losing there battle
and yet in a whiff it was gone
and what for?
oil? that just makes the price go down
Pipeline in Afghanistan?
no way, that never happened
Profits for KBR?
sure, lose trillions in the stock market crash after 9-11 to make a few million in Iraq

WHY WAS THIS EVENT A INSIDE JOB?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 6, 2011)

Motive is certainly hard to establish. Usually a good investigator will follow the money trail.....
You bring most of the neo-conservative globalist elite's agenda points up in your post, but clearly mind control brings the most power.Mind control so ingeniously executed, my hat goes off to them. 

Flawless.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 6, 2011)

I mean, look what happened with Vietnam. No one can deny that the government lied (gulf of Tonkin incident) to get the American people behind a war. One that went on for an extremely long time, cost excessive funds, people and diplomatic hardship.

Why do I feel like I'm talking about today????


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mind control?  The best you can come up with is mind control?    To what end?  What does that gain anyone?  

I hear truthtards talking about the Gulf of Tonkin incident a lot, but what they either don't know or willfully lie about is that it was only a half lie.  Were we attacked by North Vietnam?  Absolutely.  They freely admit to that.  Were we attacked twice?  Not exactly.  At the time the ship THOUGHT it was under attack, but in hindsight it wasn't.  This "correction" was not made public for quite some time.  Does it materially change our reason for going to war?  Does only being attacked once make that much difference from being attacked twice?  It is hard to say.  At the time, the President was guilty of not telling the WHOLE truth that they suspected the second attack was not really an attack.

But mind control?  Seriously?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 6, 2011)

Spin it however you want. A lie is a lie. And war is profitable. Very profitable for the 1% that run the wealth and resources. Do I really need to explain to you how much can be controlled overall by controlling the minds of the masses?

So, tell me, how long have you been with the agency?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 7, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Spin it however you want. A lie is a lie. And war is profitable. Very profitable for the 1% that run the wealth and resources. Do I really need to explain to you how much can be controlled overall by controlling the minds of the masses?
> 
> So, tell me, how long have you been with the agency?



 Yeah, that's the kind of mindless stupidity I expect from people like you.  How can you think anything without a functional mind?  And surely if you are going to blame the top 1% of the country for being behind the Vietnam war and 9/11 you have some kind of evidence to back up your claims, right?  Or are your accusations just the usual combination of paranoid delusions combined with exreme jealousy that other people have succeeded in life while you're still stuck at home wearing tinfoil to stop them from mind controlling your sorry ass.  I am guessing they are.


----------



## JRK (Apr 7, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Spin it however you want. A lie is a lie. And war is profitable. Very profitable for the 1% that run the wealth and resources. Do I really need to explain to you how much can be controlled overall by controlling the minds of the masses?
> 
> So, tell me, how long have you been with the agency?



who made profit on 9-11?
stock holders of KBR? the company?
efore the economic activity stabilized in the mid-to-late 1990's. By 1997, HAL hit a then high just under $30/share. By the turn of the century, HAL had retraced back towards $20 before eventually stumbling near $5/share during the 2002-2003 recession. The next 5 years would mark the most explosive growth for Halliburton in the company's history, rising from the depths to hit an all-time high near $50/share in May of 2008 as oil prices soared to $147/bbl. The global recession of 2008-2009 has slashed more than 60% off of Halliburton all-time high.
*Now thats wrote like the war had something to do with the growth, But the market followed the same path
If the intent was to make profit for Halliburton it failed as oil pricing that plummeted in part due to the additional Iraq began to supply about the year 2008 and its obvious the war did nothing to help there

The profit made during the war was 2-3%   *
Halliburton, the profitless war profiteer. - By Daniel Gross - Slate Magazine
n March 2003, the KBR unit of Halliburton, the oil-services company formerly run by Vice President Dick Cheney, controversially received huge no-bid contracts to provide a range of services in Iraqeverything from fixing oil fields to delivering fuel to feeding soldiers. For many administration critics, KBR's central role in the reconstruction of Iraq stands as evidence that the war in Iraq was a pretext for crony capitalists to grow fat on borrowed taxpayer dollars.
But here's the funny thing. So far, the Iraq war hasn't proved much of a boon for Halliburton's shareholders. Because of incompetence, the chaos of working in the war zone, and a contract that limits profits, KBR's margins on its hazardous work are pretty marginal.
Advertisement

The Wall Street Journal notes that the Iraq contracts call for KBR to be reimbursed for its costs plus 1 percent. The company can also bill the military for a portion of its administration and overhead and can earn performance bonuses. KBR spends a lot of effort funneling taxpayer money to subcontractors, who may themselves be getting rich off of Iraq-related work. Meanwhile, the Iraq work has required KBR to incur big expenses of its ownhigher insurance costs for operating in a hazardous region, recruiting costs for hiring new employees for dangerous duty, and administrative costs for handling a huge amount of new business quickly.
An excellent front-page article in yesterday's Wall Street Journal by Russell Gold shows that, depending on how you look at it, KBR has either made the best of a horrible situation or has screwed up big time. At times, KBR seems to function more like a dot-com on its last legs than the ultra-efficient logistics unit of a Fortune 500 company. Suppliers don't get paid and invoices are routinely lost. As KBR rushed into Iraq, "Many of its systems, from procurement to billing, got overloaded, creating a breeding ground for potential corruption and more inflated pricesnot to mention inefficiency on a huge scale," Gold writes.
When you're a logistics companyand one working on a 1 percent profit margininefficiency is a killer. That's why for service companies like Halliburton, landing huge contracts is less than half the battle. Improperly executed, a huge contract can become a gigantic liability. So while KBR may land deals because of its connections and experience, it hasn't shown much ability of late to carry them out profitably.
According to Halliburton's most recent quarterly results, released yesterday, its KBR unit lost $15 million in the first quarter, largely because of a $97 million loss on an ill-fated project in Brazil, even though revenues for the unit doubled to $3.7 billion. Iraq was a fairly dim bright light. "Halliburton's Iraq-related work contributed approximately $2.1 billion in revenues in the first quarter 2004 and $32 million in operating income," the company reported. That's a margin of 1.5 percent.
The previous quarter, KBR reported $2.2 billion in Iraq-related revenues and operating income of $44 milliona 2 percent margin. And in the third quarter of 2003, KBR had $900 million in Iraq revenues and operating income of $34 milliona 3.7 percent margin. As time goes on, in other words, KBR's profits in Iraq are shrinking in both real and proportional terms. Worse, for KBR, this may be as good as it gets. Even though it received a $1.2 billion contract from the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to continue working on the Restore Iraqi Oil program in January, the unit's backlog of work has shrunk.
What's more, KBR may ultimately pay the price for its success in monopolizing Pentagon business in Iraq. Halliburton and the Pentagon have become dependent on each other, and that may be bad for both of them. It would be extremely difficult for the Pentagon to switch master contractors in the middle of a war. And for Halliburton, the Pentagon may prove to be a capricious, highly demanding, and unpredictable client.
KBR is now under criminal investigation by the Pentagon over claims it overcharged for fuel delivered from Kuwait. The Pentagon is also looking into dining-hall contracts allegedly awarded without competitive bids. And annoyed at repeated billing screw-ups, the Pentagon is withholding hundreds of millions of dollars in payments to KBR. Any of these conflicts could further erode KBR's margins.
*KBR hasn't lost money on its sweetheart Iraq contractsyet. It has made a small profit. But the amounts are nothing to write home aboutand they're certainly not worth starting a war over.
*


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 8, 2011)

JRK said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > oh candyfag,like mr jones told you before,everything i said to this fellow troll appllies to YOU as well,someone who can dish it out but cant take it and whines and crys when insulted back.two kids who can dish it out but cant take it.I know you have alzheimers disease,but everybody at AWE told you that exact same thing as well as mr jones did recently.
> ...



Are you really this incredibly naive or were you sent here to create a sock puppet with the mentality of a Gomer Pile while some of the regulars assigned to this forum are on vacation..Your arrival on here is really strangely coincidental.

Here's something to keep you busy and that you can learn from.

The Bush Family Fortunes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zt9BZD7mlc]YouTube - Iraq For Sale - Full Movie[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NpTVXitOQk]YouTube - America:Freedom to Fascism(Full)[/ame]

Google


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 8, 2011)

The 25 Most Vicious Iraq War Profiteers
The 25 Most Vicious Iraq War Profiteers | Business Pundit

Who's profiting from the Iraq war? - MSN Money

Exposed: The Carlyle Group: Shocking documentary uncovers the subversion of Americas democracy.

NEO-CON JEWS AND THE WAR IN IRAQ
NEO-CON JEWS AND THE WAR IN IRAQ


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 8, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> The 25 Most Vicious Iraq War Profiteers
> The 25 Most Vicious Iraq War Profiteers | Business Pundit
> 
> Who's profiting from the Iraq war? - MSN Money
> ...



I see.  So now all these people are guilty of 9/11?  So what is your proof?  What evidence do you have that these people are guilty?  Don't tell me.  Let me guess.  You don't have any REAL evidence, but you're just SURE that they are guilty because people with lots of initials behind their names told you so it just MUST be true because THEY wouldn't lie to you, right?  

You are such a fucking retard.  You try to pretend you're all high and mighty, but reality shows you are nothing but a little punk who is pathetic and a total shit.  

So who is it that was behind 9/11?  So far we have the government, the Jews, and the top 25 companies that profited from the war in Iraq.  Anyone else you want to add to the list you pathetic piece of shit?  Or are you done blaming people other than those who were actually responsible for 9/11?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 8, 2011)

JRK said:


> what evidence?
> That 3 jet planes full of fuel and watched by millions on national T.V. run into the 2 WTC buildings and the pentagon?


 The 2 planes that hit the towers had kerosene in them, that burned in the first few minutes after impact.



> What does the conspiracy theory say about the families of those people that where on the plane that hit the pentagon?
> There actors?


They are dead, miraculously the managed to identify them through DNA, but can't identify the plane because it disintegrated, leaving the bodies in good enough condition to do DNA?? Go figure. Just like the hijackers passport survived the crash at the tower, and they left their passports in the rental car???
It is pure BS.



> And why add to the event of people jumping out of buildings instead of burning to death an explosion?
> what was to gain from any of this?


They obviously thought jumping was better then burning? Why do you ask such a stupid question?



> A pipe line that was never built?


The Afghanistan oil pipeline due to be finished this year is behind schedule 
*Trans-Afghanistan Pipeline  CENTRAL ASIAN OIL, ENRON, AND THE
AFGHANISTAN PIPELINES
Why Troops to Afghanistan? Consider the Oil Pipeline ..The true reason
for the Afghanistan invasion.
.
The Afghanistan oil pipeline due to be finished this year is behind
schedule and troops will have to remain in theater beyond 2014.. The
trans-Afghan pipeline is crucial for the future
RouteThe 1,680 kilometres (1,040 mi) pipeline will run from the
Dauletabad gas field to Afghanistan. From there TAPI will be
constructed alongside the highway running from Herat to Kandahar, and then via Quetta and Multan in Pakistan. The final destination of the pipeline will be the Indian town of Fazilka, near the border between Pakistan and India.[7]  The cost of the pipeline is estimated cost at US$7.6 billion.[6] The project is to be financed by the Asian Development Bank 
*



> Increase oil production from Iraq so oil prices would and did go down until Obama had some time to destroy it


 
*Just before war: Price of Oil Hits 26-Month High After Bush's Comments on Iraq*

Price of Oil, Iraq War Start

Obama Ties Iraq War to High Oil Prices, Weak Economy
Obama Ties Iraq War to High Oil Prices, Weak Economy - Washington Wire - WSJ



> To short some stocks to make millions so in a years time you could lose trillions?


It has been shown that the shorting of stocks might have been a way to make a little on the side, and some people did, just because the housing bubble bursted does not mean diddly squat..someone must have had some inside information and shorted the stocks to make some quick cash, this is a fact.



> Bud i am right here
> you keep posting those "Videos" but you dare not debate the facts
> Fact
> Jets
> ...


 Dude you have been treated as someone who was curious about this topic and we posted videos and informative links for your benefit..It looks like you have not watched read, and therefore learned anything, because you come back with such clueless responses, no one is taking you serious at all.
 We have shown you links to motive, facts facts facts and more facts, the victims families want a new unbiased investigation, the jets were for shock and awe...what the fuck more do you want??

We have been lied to from cradle to grave, the Fed Reserve is unconstitutional, international globalist dual citizen Jews have infiltrated our government, and many are too stupid to realize it, the Democrats and Republicans are both puppets of these Jewish criminals. The PNAC was written by these Jewish criminals and were appointed to high levels of the Bush and Clinton cabinets, and they go way back to other administrations.
Get your head out of the clouds and teach yourself what the fuck is really going on and stand by you nation and her people instead of making up excuses and covering up for these SONS OF BITCHES.

9/11 Jewish-Mossad False Flag Archive: Dr. Alan Sabrosky, former director of studies at the US Army War College: Mossad, Jewish neo-cons, and Israelis orchestrated 9/11 attack


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 8, 2011)

Right after Mr. "I'm a piece of shit" Jones gets done telling us it is the government, now he tells us it is the Jews!    He can't even make up his own mind, but we're just suppose to believe him and kill others in his name?  I don't think so!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 8, 2011)

JRK said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > oh candyfag,like mr jones told you before,everything i said to this fellow troll appllies to YOU as well,someone who can dish it out but cant take it and whines and crys when insulted back.two kids who can dish it out but cant take it.I know you have alzheimers disease,but everybody at AWE told you that exact same thing as well as mr jones did recently.
> ...



Total Control of United States (FULL MOVIE) Israel Lobby Zionist Dual Citzens - 12160

I hope you aren't stupid enough to fall for others tactics of taking things said and distort it, read what we have given you and watch the videos. Again Jewish criminals who are loyal to to Israel have infiltrated our GOVERNMENT,they influence the policies, and have influenced everything including the gullible Christian churches and preachers, who have whored themselves for the Israelis benefit
only traitors and liars will deny this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWpWc_suPWo]YouTube - Israel spies on the USA part 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bwrYveeF1Y&feature=related]YouTube - Mysterious NYPD Transmission Points to a Wider 9/11 Conspiracy[/ame]

PNAC consisted of Israeli loyalist, many of them had sensitive positions of power in Bushs presidency during 9-11.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> I mean, look what happened with Vietnam. No one can deny that the government lied (gulf of Tonkin incident) to get the American people behind a war. One that went on for an extremely long time, cost excessive funds, people and diplomatic hardship.
> 
> Why do I feel like I'm talking about today????



yep,your pretty much talking about today alright.an incident staged to get us into another fake and phony war.


----------



## Rozman (Apr 9, 2011)

You really need to use the heavy duty tin foil on those hats to block out the alien waves controlling you.
Invest in the good stuff...you really don't want to do it on the cheap when it comes to mental health.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2011)

Rozman said:


> You really need to use the heavy duty tin foil on those hats to block out the alien waves controlling you.
> Invest in the good stuff...you really don't want to do it on the cheap when it comes to mental health.



typical loyal bush/obama dupe comment from someone who wont look at the evidence.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 9, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> I mean, look what happened with Vietnam. No one can deny that the government lied (gulf of Tonkin incident) to get the American people behind a war. One that went on for an extremely long time, cost excessive funds, people and diplomatic hardship.
> 
> Why do I feel like I'm talking about today????



Would that be the August 2 incident or the August 4th incident?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 10, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, look what happened with Vietnam. No one can deny that the government lied (gulf of Tonkin incident) to get the American people behind a war. One that went on for an extremely long time, cost excessive funds, people and diplomatic hardship.
> ...



There was no August 4th "incident". It was a made up lie. 

Seriously though. I have no time or intention of dancing around the forum with you. I've spent enough of my time on this with people who refuse to look at the evidence. In your mind, the twin towers fell on 9/11 because "the planes did it".


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 10, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



You didn't see the planes? I'm sorry, I didn't know you were blind.....


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 10, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Switching gears already?

You're either playing dumb, really are this dumb or are paid to appear this dumb. Any which way, your wasting of my time has expired. Welcome to being ignored.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 10, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



That's nice. That means you won't have to cry when I destroy your stupid opinions with actual facts.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 10, 2011)

Right. If that is so, why don't you start by answering my very first question? Use scientific method and show your data.

Where did the energy come from to cause the towers to pulverize most of the content? Concrete, steel, etc...?
What are we to believe about building 7's 2+ seconds of free fall? 

The fact is, you can't.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 10, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Right. If that is so, why don't you start by answering my very first question? Use scientific method and show your data.
> 
> Where did the energy come from to cause the towers to pulverize most of the content? Concrete, steel, etc...?
> What are we to believe about building 7's 2+ seconds of free fall?
> ...



First, I have never pretended to be a physicist.  Did not even study it in HS. So I cannot address the energy of the towers falling in a scientific way. I could only cut and paste and you won't listen to that anyway.

The 2.25 seconds of free fall experienced by the facade of building 7 is meaningless. It was nothing but the facade, the interior of the building was already gone. And you cannot prove that it was done by explosives.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 10, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Right. If that is so, why don't you start by answering my very first question? Use scientific method and show your data.
> 
> Where did the energy come from to cause the towers to pulverize most of the content? Concrete, steel, etc...?
> What are we to believe about building 7's 2+ seconds of free fall?
> ...





Bullshit!  It is called gravity, dipshit!  Come on, you don't know this?  It is very simple.  Any time you raise something off the ground you are converting kinetic energy (the energy needed to raise the object) into potential energy (the energy stored in the object).  When that object is lowered by any means, that energy is converted back into kinetic energy.  Lift an object and drop it.  When it hits something, where does that energy come from?  Same deal.

Since this is simple science that has been proven for centuries, it is easily documented.

Here is a good example.

We know the height of the tower was 610 feet or 186 meters.  Take a 100 kg weight to the top and drop it off.  We know how much impact force that item will have when it reaches the ground.  The 100 kg weight impacts with 185,874 kilograms of force or, in English measurements,  409782 pounds of force.  So how much concrete can you bust up with that much force?  Now how heavy was the upper floor?  The floor below that?  The floor below that?  Once you put all this information together, you realize an ASTONISHING amount of energy was released in the collapses.  

Strange how a self professed engineer would pretend he doesn't know where the energy in a collapse comes from.  Better yet, why would a supposed professional lie his ass off about what was pulverized?  The concrete was most certainly pulverized.  The steel?    Yeah, just keep pretending the steel was pulverized.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 10, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



smart move,as you found out,anytime they get cornered and cant refute evidence,they swtich gears.wish more people here would be like you and wise enough not to play their game.the majority of the people here that defend the official version like parrot and SFC Gomer Pyle Ollie,are government agents that have penetrated this site.They are just here to waste your time to talk about 9/11 like their handlers pay them to while their handlers are focused on another event they have planned for us in the next couple of years.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 10, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> smart move,as you found out,anytime they get cornered and cant refute evidence,they swtich gears.wish more people here would be like you and wise enough not to play their game.the majority of the people here that defend the official version like parrot and SFC Gomer Pyle Ollie,are government agents that have penetrated this site.They are just here to waste your time to talk about 9/11 like their handlers pay them to while their handlers are focused on another event they have planned for us in the next couple of years.


So says the biggest waste of bandwidth and oxygen on the planet!    Funny how you claim we can't refute anything, yet you can't refute the scientific explanation of where the energy came from since TASB was too clueless to figure it out for himself.  Not that I expected you to.  I've never seen you actually post anything intelligent since I've been here.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey 911 nut job, you wouldn't have any evidence yet would you? NO? Didn't think so.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 10, 2011)

and the agents unite at once to sling shit in defeat again.No surprise since your handlers wouldnt pay you if you didnt reply.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 10, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> and the agents unite at once to sling shit in defeat again.No surprise since your handlers wouldnt pay you if you didnt reply.



I rest my case.  Any questions?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 10, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Right. If that is so, why don't you start by answering my very first question? Use scientific method and show your data.
> ...



So, why haven't you finished the equation?
Are you trying to say that kinetic energy can be used twice? Once for pulverizing material, including metal. As there was only ONE METAL filing cabinet found out of 2 110 story office buildings? The energy it would take to convert all of that building material into dust, clearly would NOT allow for a "pancaking", particularly not one that damn close to free fall speed.

*Copywrite violation*
Finally, here is the ONE remaining METAL filing cabinet found out of the dust pile.

http://www.the-office.com/filingcabinet.jpg


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 10, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Right. If that is so, why don't you start by answering my very first question? Use scientific method and show your data.
> ...



So you admit that your understanding is at best one of extremely uneducated and indoctrinated opinion.

You're pathetic. Should probably keep an open mind and question things. Or follow along blindly like a good sheep.

Ignore list'd.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 10, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



No shit for brains, My understanding is of listening to both sides of the argument and deciding which is true. Something I have found most truthers lack. Just pure basic common sense. 

And you can ignore all you like, It doesn't change the truth. And you'll read my posts anyway. You all do.....

BTW here's some neg rep for failing to address the second part of my response.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 10, 2011)

> This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 10, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> > This message is hidden because SFC Ollie is on your ignore list.



Too bad, so sad....

Some people just can't handle the truth.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 10, 2011)

What is really sad is an old fart having to die believing in falsehood. Not my problem though.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Finally, here is the ONE remaining METAL filing cabinet found out of the dust pile.
> 
> http://www.the-office.com/filingcabinet.jpg








You lose.

Fuck off and die.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 10, 2011)

Your image wont even load. Care to cite its source or post a new link?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 10, 2011)

Loaded just fine for me.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 10, 2011)

Also typical is the personal attack of this bot.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 10, 2011)

i'm officially done. Peace out. I know bots and fakery when I see it. Answer my scientific equation. Or els hopefully all stupid people will fuck off and die.

Peace and I resign. Keep at it though, Olliie's and company. You've won the trophi for die first.

(esp. the 60 yr old fucking remedial idiot.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 10, 2011)

Does that mean that this "Take a shit" sock is being retired?


----------



## Zona (Apr 10, 2011)

JRK said:


> What exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
> what is so hard to understand about this event?
> People have allowed those who claim Conspiracy to make profit on them
> to use them
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics



*9-11, 19 insanely motivated Saudis with pocket knives, nothing else* 


Well, them and who backed them. Its not like they were in a room....them and only them came up with that plan.

Now on to the nuts with the thermite paint and Jesse Ventura like theories...ok.  Sure.  Bad as trump being a burther.


----------



## Zona (Apr 10, 2011)

Trufers are just as bad as burfers.  

Is there anyone here who absolutely says 9/11 truthers are wrong and yet believe Trump and the birthers?  

What an interesting place to be.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 10, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> So, why haven't you finished the equation?
> Are you trying to say that kinetic energy can be used twice? Once for pulverizing material, including metal. As there was only ONE METAL filing cabinet found out of 2 110 story office buildings? The energy it would take to convert all of that building material into dust, clearly would NOT allow for a "pancaking", particularly not one that damn close to free fall speed.


  A whole bunch of bullshit assertions with NOTHING to back it up.  BTW, what's with the one metal filing cabinet found?  How fucking retarded ARE you, sockboy?






Gee.  Sure seems to be a lot more than a metal filing cabinet there.  Want me to post more pictures?  They took out over a million TONS of material from ground zero.  



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> Conservation of Momentum and Conservation of Energy
> 
> Conservation of Momentum:
> 
> ...


Bullshit.    Nice try, but wrong.  If one is to believe your bullshit, one cannot an object from a building and expect damage at the bottom.  Strange, but I sincerely doubt anyone is going to buy your bullshit when it is so clearly wrong.



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> If we assume the second mass is initially at rest [(v2)i = 0], the equation reduces to
> 
> (m1 * v1)i = (m1 * v1)f + (m2 * v2)f
> 
> ...


False assumption.  They don't stick together.



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> If two identical masses colliding and sticking together, they will travel at half the speed as the original single mass.


Wrong yet again.  The entire upper section of the towers was nowhere NEAR the same mass as the individual concrete slabs encountered.  I can see how you want to lie your ass off since the truth makes you out to be a complete fool.



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> Conservation of Energy:
> 
> In elastic collisions, the sum of kinetic energy before a collision must equal the sum of kinetic energy after the collision. Conservation of kinetic energy is given by the following formula:
> 
> ...


Only if one is so retarded that they believe the initial amount of energy was EXACTLY what was needed to fail the supports and nothing more.    What site did you cut and paste this stuff from?  It is hilarious, but total bullshit and completely irrelevant.



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> Finally, here is the ONE remaining METAL filing cabinet found out of the dust pile.
> 
> http://www.the-office.com/filingcabinet.jpg







Yeah.... here is a whole bunch more than just a metal filing cabinet.


----------



## eots (Apr 10, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > So, why haven't you finished the equation?
> ...



that would be the metal beams and pulverized concrete


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 11, 2011)

You just made my ignore, list agent Patriot. The only assumptions I made in the equation are based on what happened. You're right the floors don't "stick together", they pulverize, you dumb fucking remedial hick.
The equation shows that conservation of momentum doesn't allow for pulverization, and yet it happened.
You're so full of shit it's coming out of your mouth.

Show me another filing cabinet. Show me a desk. A chair. ANYTHING from the interior content. Not wheatchex from the exterior construct. Dumb fuck.

And on this note I'm officially out of time for these agent remedial hicks that can't do math and continue to try and muck clarity to forward an agenda of falsehood. Have fun in Langley at your cubicle.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> You just made my ignore, list agent Patriot. The only assumptions I made in the equation are based on what happened. You're right the floors don't "stick together", they pulverize, you dumb fucking remedial hick.
> The equation shows that conservation of momentum doesn't allow for pulverization, and yet it happened.
> You're so full of shit it's coming out of your mouth.


So the entire upper section had the same mass at the point of impact with the first (second, third etc.) concrete slab?  THAT was your lameassed assertion.  It doesn't matter if I point it out or anyone else points it out, but your claim is as retarded as you are; which is to say you're too retarded to compete in the special olympics and only an IQ point or two away from needing someone to remind you to breath.



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> Show me another filing cabinet. Show me a desk. A chair. ANYTHING from the interior content. Not wheatchex from the exterior construct. Dumb fuck.
> 
> And on this note I'm officially out of time for these agent remedial hicks that can't do math and continue to try and muck clarity to forward an agenda of falsehood. Have fun in Langley at your cubicle.



Yeah, you get caught with your pants down around your ankles and end up running away like the little bitch you are.    And you keep saying you are going, yet you're still here.  Follow through for once in your pathetic life!  Go back to your failed engineering career.  God help anyone who has to use anything you design as you're clearly the worst engineer in existance.


----------



## JRK (Apr 11, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> You just made my ignore, list agent Patriot. The only assumptions I made in the equation are based on what happened. You're right the floors don't "stick together", they pulverize, you dumb fucking remedial hick.
> The equation shows that conservation of momentum doesn't allow for pulverization, and yet it happened.
> You're so full of shit it's coming out of your mouth.
> 
> ...



Was the passenger jets full of fuel we watched with our own eyes a theory?
What amazes me about this entire event is what was the reason for blowing the building s up?
You can debate equations until the sun goes down and re start them when sun comes back up
Why?
You had terror
you had people jumping to there death from buildings that the fires "where not hot enough to make them Collapse" but hot enough to kill people
The fire fight was over when the "explosions" took place
the terror ended
what there was not enough terror with the passenger jets?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

JRK said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > You just made my ignore, list agent Patriot. The only assumptions I made in the equation are based on what happened. You're right the floors don't "stick together", they pulverize, you dumb fucking remedial hick.
> ...



Too much common sense and logic there.  To idiots like truthtards, common sense and logic are like holy water to a vampire.


----------



## JRK (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



We as a country have raised an entire generation that has no ability to think things thru. Its like Income tax
If I give more of my wealth to someone who is going to do nothing with it but give it to someone who is going to do nothing with it, they are not going to create squat
Simple questions
what happens if the attacks where foiled?
do the "explosives" just sit there?
You cannot get them to answer the why question


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 11, 2011)

> This message is hidden because Agent Patriot911 is on your ignore list.



I'm sorry, did you try and say something?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 11, 2011)

JRK said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



What is so hard about following the money trail? The incentive to commit such an act is in the money, power and conttrol. Same as Vietnam. Same as it ever was.

I never said there were explosives, either. My point was/is and remains, that the amount of energy needed to pulverize a 110 story skyscraper, while it collapses on itself at close to free fall speed isn't there. Kinetic energy can't be expelled twice. My equation clearly shows this, regardless of what some here want to insist. "Gravity" cant pull off such a magnificant stunt. Especially when you account for resistance. It goes against the physics.

Also, there is clear footage of someone waving at the impact zone. So clearly it wasn't hot enough there to melt steel. If it was, wouldn't this person also melt?

As for the plane fuel. You mean this plane fuel that exploded on the extrerior, evaporating a Boeing passenger plane? Oh, wait, there was a piece of landing gear and a hijacker passport found a few blocks over. So that makes sense. 







Are you going to tell me that fuel can burn twice now too? Should we simply throw the first law of thermodynamics to the wind too?

Stay asleep. It really makes no difference. Getting people to see what is right in front of them has never been so difficult. An impressive psy-op to say none the least.

I'm off to do science in the real world. Where resistance, physics, thermodynamic laws and mathematical equation can be applied without remedial hicks attempting to muck something simple.

Peace.

Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 11, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



The smoke made most of them jump, not the flames, in fact I could provide links to the lady and others who were standing in the hole one of the planes made, but you willfully ignorant fucks would wave it away.
Anybody who still thinks the official fairytale is legit, is seriously delusional, in denial, willfully ignorant, a coward that wont face reality, or a disinfo agent, there are examples of all of this and these on this forum.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 11, 2011)

JRK said:


> You cannot get them to answer the why question



Here ...your why has been answered time and again. Your claims have been answered, are you too stupid to read or do you just ignore when people respond to your posts?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513853-post121.html


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 11, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> > This message is hidden because Agent Patriot911 is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you try and say something?



Ditto, this troll isn't worth the time.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> > This message is hidden because Agent Patriot911 is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you try and say something?



I don't give a shit if you have me on ignore.  Sure hope you don't think I am going to stop responding to your bullshit though!    It is fun exposing assholes like you for what they are.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...


Yet you shitheads haven't even been able to show a money trail.    Come on, if you're going to make a claim, back it up!  Show us all those newly minted billionairs that got rich over 9/11!  It sure isn't Bush or Cheney!



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> I never said there were explosives, either. My point was/is and remains, that the amount of energy needed to pulverize a 110 story skyscraper, while it collapses on itself at close to free fall speed isn't there. Kinetic energy can't be expelled twice. My equation clearly shows this, regardless of what some here want to insist. "Gravity" cant pull off such a magnificant stunt. Especially when you account for resistance. It goes against the physics.


Your equation, which you simply copied from that nutjob Judy Wood, doesn't hold up to even CASUAL examination.  Putting up formulas without applying them are meaningless, especially in your case.

BTW, I doubt anyone is surprised you plagerized your "work" without giving due credit, but since you copied it from Judy Wood, I can see why you would shy away from revealing sources.  So how is her space ray bullshit going?



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> Also, there is clear footage of someone waving at the impact zone. So clearly it wasn't hot enough there to melt steel. If it was, wouldn't this person also melt?


OMG you're such a fucking idiot!  In that picture it is the north face of the tower shortly after impact.  Where was the wind blowing from?  The North.  Therefore she would be having cool air blown on her while the fires were fueled by the breeze behind her.  Was she there the entire time?  No.  She more than likely jumped like numerous other people did from fires YOU dishonest fucks try and pretend weren't hot.



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> As for the plane fuel. You mean this plane fuel that exploded on the extrerior, evaporating a Boeing passenger plane? Oh, wait, there was a piece of landing gear and a hijacker passport found a few blocks over. So that makes sense.


Yeah, none of the fuel got into the building and all the videos of fires were just made up.  :roll:  Wow.  You're even more stupid than I gave you credit for!



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> Are you going to tell me that fuel can burn twice now too? Should we simply throw the first law of thermodynamics to the wind too?


Yeah, because like the typical truthtard you ignore the fact there is literally HUNDREDS OF TONS of flammable material on the floors that were on fire.  Lord only knows truthtards are so stupid they think the only thing that can burn is fuel!



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> Stay asleep. It really makes no difference. Getting people to see what is right in front of them has never been so difficult. An impressive psy-op to say none the least.


Uh huh.  Which is why you have to put everyone on ignore instead of facing the fact you're full of shit time and time again.  If you really DID have the truth on your side, you would have as much fun with debunkers as I do with fucks like you!  It is so easy to poke holes in lies.  It isn't nearly as easy to do so with the truth and, since you have to lie to do so, the lies make you lose credibility.



			
				TakeAStepBack said:
			
		

> I'm off to do science in the real world. Where resistance, physics, thermodynamic laws and mathematical equation can be applied without remedial hicks attempting to muck something simple.


So why did you have to cut and paste all your work from Judy Woods?    I at least did my work on my own and provided real world numbers to prove it is real.  

For anyone thinking this dishonest fuck did his own work, here it is verbatim:

Judy Woods Billiard balls bullshit
Oh, and her "billiard ball theory" was so widely laughed at by everyone that she no longer actively pushes it and for good reason.  An imbecile would be able to see the massive flaws.  Funny how you couldn't.  

BTW, I also noticed you couldn't even begin to debate the formulas you cut and pasted from someone else.  I believe that is because you are absolutely clueless as to what the formulas are about!    Piece of shit pretender!

Peace.

Good luck.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Does that mean that this "Take a shit" sock is being retired?


These Vets have more honor then you you disgusting brainwashed fool.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWUQ_N_vHc0&feature=feedlik]YouTube - American Soldiers Are WAKING UP!! SUPPORT OF TAKING AMERICA BACK!!! (StopTheRobbery2)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > > This message is hidden because *Agent* Patriot911 is on your ignore list.
> ...




LOL so funny. You are ignored, but he/she/it takes the time to add to the message....

Gotta give em credit for being so stupid.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean that this "Take a shit" sock is being retired?
> ...



Where is the honor in being made a fool of?  There is no evidence to back up your bullshit, which means people are working off opinion alone.  That isn't honor.  That is lunacy!  It is you and your fellow truthtards who steal these people's honor through your lies and bullshit.  You truly are scum of the earth!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 11, 2011)

In the continuing saga of data security firm HBGary, a new caveat has come to light: not only did they plot to help destroy secrets outlet WikiLeaks and discredit progressive bloggers, they also crafted detailed proposals for software that manages online "personas," allowing a single human to assume the identities of as many fake people as they'd like.

The revelation was among those contained in the company's emails, which were dumped onto bittorrent networks after hackers with cyber protest group "Anonymous" broke into their systems.

.......

Manufacturing consent

Though many questions remain about how the military would apply such technology, the reasonable fear should be perfectly clear. "Persona management software" can be used to manipulate public opinion on key information, such as news reports. An unlimited number of virtual "people" could be marshaled by only a few real individuals, empowering them to create the illusion of consensus. 

Revealed: Air Force ordered software to manage army of fake virtual people | The Raw Story


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



After this fool has been there, then and only then,  what he has to say about honor will be worth listening to. Now if any of those veterans want to look in my face and tell me the same thing, I will salute them, shake my head, and walk away.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> In the continuing saga of data security firm HBGary, a new caveat has come to light: not only did they plot to help destroy secrets outlet WikiLeaks and discredit progressive bloggers, they also crafted detailed proposals for software that manages online "personas," allowing a single human to assume the identities of as many fake people as they'd like.
> 
> The revelation was among those contained in the company's emails, which were dumped onto bittorrent networks after hackers with cyber protest group "Anonymous" broke into their systems.
> 
> ...



  You can't defend your bullshit from my debunking, so you have to try and pretend I am someone else or a "virtual" person.  

Listen up, fucktard!  If I were lying, you would have no problem at all poking holes in my lies just like I have no problem at all poking holes in your bullshit.  It is EASY to do so when you have the truth on your side.  The fact you have to resort to these tactics only shows just how desperate you truthtards are in your fight to try and get anyone to listen without someone like me coming along and making you look like a fucked up immature fool.  

So keep it up.  I don't care if you have to try and pretend I am someone I am not to preserve whatever dignity you have left.  It doesn't make any difference to me.  The only person's credibility you damage is your own, not mine.  Like I said, the fact you have to resort to such childish measures shows just how weak your arguments are and, more importantly, how weak YOU know your arguments are.  

So thanks for exposing your ignorance and dishonesty for everyone to see yet again.  ;-)


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Check their creds first.  A lot of these stupid fuckers are just fakers.  Ever read the book Stolen Valor?  One of the hardest books I've ever read, but very eye opening to the lengths these shits will go to.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



I know about the Stolen Valor act. Some assholes are trying to get it declared unconstitutional.


----------



## JRK (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> In the continuing saga of data security firm HBGary, a new caveat has come to light: not only did they plot to help destroy secrets outlet WikiLeaks and discredit progressive bloggers, they also crafted detailed proposals for software that manages online "personas," allowing a single human to assume the identities of as many fake people as they'd like.
> 
> The revelation was among those contained in the company's emails, which were dumped onto bittorrent networks after hackers with cyber protest group "Anonymous" broke into their systems.
> 
> ...



This thing is all over the place 
manipulate public opinion?
Is this to cover up the families of those killed at the Pentagon?
Tell me this is not what your trying to say here


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



what evidence do you have to support the NIST hypothesis ?


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



there was one anti war activist that claimed to be a vet but he said nothing about 9/11...do you have even a sliver of proof to back up your retarded claim ?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Stolen Valor


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



so you confirm what I say...and agree that parrot911 is making false claims again...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The story came from one. There have been way too many who have surfaced, you know this. Hell,  I've helped bust dozens in chat rooms... Been accused of being fake my own self. My bet is we've had some in this forum and could have some now...


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



true, but there is only this one recent case of some anti war activist making these false claims to support a political agenda.. bullshittng on a messageboard  or trying to steal some benefits is one thing and I am sure occurs often.. getting involved in a high profile veterans for 9/11 truth group and making such claims is another thing all togeather


----------



## JRK (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Eots your making claims that are very disturbing 
fake?
I have ask you and everyone who thinks there was more to this event than we know to be true and not one of you has ever answered me


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

JRK said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



that would be because you tend to be  rambling and incoherent and no one knows what the fuck you are talking about most of the time


----------



## JRK (Apr 11, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



what exactly does all of this mean to me?
My friend are you saying those buildings where not on fire?
and you say I am to follow the money?
what money?
Gas was down to 1.70 a gallon in Jan 2009
its close to 4 now
is that the money your talking about?
or is it the 3% that KBR made
KBR hasn't lost money on its sweetheart Iraq contractsyet. It has made a small profit. But the amounts are nothing to write home aboutand they're certainly not worth starting a war over.
And what confuses me the most is why add to what had already occurred?
Running into buildings with passenger jets were not enough?
having people jump out of windows from a building that I am not sure now is on fire not enough?
what happens to these explosives if this attack is thwarted?
when the "event" takes place that brings the buildings down, doesn't that end the kaos?

Fire Fighters no longer gave a reason to fight fires, oh thats right the building is not on fire, is it?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> what evidence do you have to support the NIST hypothesis ?


The NIST report itself.  You shitheads haven't produced a single thing that proves the NIST wrong, much less evidence to back up the rest of your retarded claims.  So why should we just blindly believe known proven liars like yourself that the NIST is wrong?  

Seriously.  Who am I to believe?  A dedicated agency that has an excellent world wide reputation and used the engineering community to help build the report?   An agency you fucktards didn't give two shit about until after 9/11 when they took a massive dump all over your precious theories, so you've taken it upon yourselves to discredit them with junk science and bullshit theories?  

Or people like you.

Hell, I would take just about anyone over pieces of shit like you no matter what the topic is.  Scum like you has zero credibility through your repeated lies and your complete lack of evidence to back up your bullshit.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Read the book Stolen Valor.  There have been many people pretending to be war vets but aren't, and then they use this status they have not earned to push a political agenda.  Kind of like truthtards, but with even less class.  Combine a truthtard with someone pretending to be a vet and you have a whole new class of asshole.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So you've read the book that backs up my claim that a lot of political activists pretending to be vets never served or are lying about their service?  Wow.  You are a fast reader!

Or, much more likely, are lying out your ass again and making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



  A stupid idiot like you whining about other people being rambling and incoherent is just too ironic for words!  

JRK, ignore eots.  He whines.  He trolls.  But he never backs up his bullshit and often times doesn't even appear to know what he actually thinks happened on 9/11.  You know these truthtards can't handle logic and common sense, much less the simple questions you ask of them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



plus the Bush dupe REFUSES to read links because they dont go along with his version of events.why should we answer the trolls question when he wont read our links?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> plus the Bush dupe REFUSES to read links because they dont go along with his version of events.why should we answer the trolls question when he wont read our links?


This, of course, presumes you are even capable of answering the questions without looking like a complete imbicile.  Actually, you aren't able to write two sentences without looking like (and being) a complete imbicile, so that shouldn't come as a shock to anyone.

The fact JRK's questions cannot be answered while still maintaining some semblance of credibility is why you truthtards run away or dance like puppets whenever the questions are asked that you don't like.  Personally, I don't care that you don't answer them.  The fact you can't only proves what I and others have been saying about your bullshit theories the entire time.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



it does nothing to back up your claim ..liar


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



It is what the book is all about, ya fucking retard!  The entire book is about assholes pretending they were in the military, which backs up my assertion perfectly.



> B.G. Burkett, in over ten years of research in the National Archives, filing thousands of requests for military documents under the Freedom of Information Act, uncovered a massive distortion of history. This distortion cost the U.S. taxpayers billions of dollars. Mr. Burkett's work has toppled national political leaders and put criminals in jail.
> 
> The authors show killers who have fooled the most astute prosecutors and gotten away with murder, phony heroes who have become the object of award-winning documentaries on national network television, and liars and fabricators who have flooded major publishing houses with false tales of heroism which have become best-selling biographies.
> 
> Not only do Burkett and Whitley show the price of the myth has been enormous for society, but they spotlight how it has severely denigrated the service, patriotism, and gallantry of the best warriors America ever produced.



Well, then again, I can't say I'm surprised to find you defending liars and cheaters.  They must be near and dear to your heart, right?


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

And how many were members of veterans for 9/11 truth again ?


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> And how many were members of veterans for 9/11 truth again ?



Where did I say veterans for 9/11 truth?  I said people who claim to be veterans who are pushing a political agenda should be checked out because historically there have been many who have pretended they are something they are not because they are such massive losers in real life that it is they only way they can amount to anything.

Just like truthtards.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > And how many were members of veterans for 9/11 truth again ?
> ...



so your answer is none...I see


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Once again the fucktard proves he doesn't understand simple English conversation.  I never said any of them were false.  I said check them because a lot of people with an agenda to push that claim they are vets are faking.  This is true no matter what agenda they are pushing whether it is anti war or truthtard or what.  

One of these you'll figure out your mistake.    Or maybe not.  You're not the brightest.  Compared to you a candle is a spotlight!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



The trolls always fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are everytime you post this as Im sure you have noticed many times.


----------



## Bacchus (Apr 11, 2011)

I didn't realize people actually believed this bullshit.  

Did W plan it or was it a legacy from Clinton?  Because there's no way W had the time or brainpower to plan something so elaborate.  Must have been Bill.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



yes, I hear it is rampant in the debwunker community


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > plus the Bush dupe REFUSES to read links because they dont go along with his version of events.why should we answer the trolls question when he wont read our links?
> ...



No dumbfuck,the troll is not worth our time because anytime someone DOES  answer any of his questions,he just goes on and asks ANOTHER irrelevent question and wont look at our links or read a book we refer to him like all you dumbfuck lying trolls do.YOU expose what a fucking hypocrite you are when YOU wont even address a point that I have brought up to you HUNDREDS  of times to you.Like the fucking coward troll agent you are,you evade that point and change the subject just like he does.what a fucking hypocrite coward.  you need to look in the mirror when calling someone an imbicile.I exposed you in your last post what a fucking liar you are as we BOTH know.we both know you are here just to troll so so long,Im done giving you the attention you seek like your lover candyfag.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 11, 2011)

eots=garbage.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> I didn't realize people actually believed this bullshit.
> 
> Did W plan it or was it a legacy from Clinton?  Because there's no way W had the time or brainpower to plan something so elaborate.  Must have been Bill.



presidents are puppets..the people responsible for such acts murder presidents in broad daylight in front of thousands and get away with it


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZk8ronces]YouTube - President John F Kennedy Secret Society Speech version 2[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (Apr 11, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > plus the Bush dupe REFUSES to read links because they dont go along with his version of events.why should we answer the trolls question when he wont read our links?
> ...



What was the line from _The Hangover_?  "[He] is literally too stupid to insult. "


----------



## Bacchus (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Bacchus said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize people actually believed this bullshit.
> ...



I'm new to these theories.  Who did it?  NSA?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> I didn't realize people actually believed this bullshit.
> 
> Did W plan it or was it a legacy from Clinton?  Because there's no way W had the time or brainpower to plan something so elaborate.  Must have been Bill.



Yeah its pretty hard to realise that so many Bush/ Obama dupes believe that bullshit that 19 muslins were behind the attacks. It was attempted in 93 when Clinton was president,they failed so they came back and finished the job.Yes you are right about one thing,W doesnt have the brainpower to plan something so elaborate,neither does Bill.However the neocons in his administration such as Cheney,Rice,Rumsfield,ect ect DO.Thats why they planned it and were in charge of it.dont do what that shill Parrot and the Bush dupe thread starter here do which is blatantly ignore evidence and facts,pick up the book Debunking the 9/11 Debunking,an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy theory.All Bush dupes like JRK for instance,are so much in denial they never take me up on this challenge though.somehow I dont expect you to be the first.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Bacchus said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize people actually believed this bullshit.
> ...



exactly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bacchus said:
> ...



the same group that did Kennedy.The CIA and mossad.and yeah the NSA was probably involved in some extent,like Eots said,we need a real independent investigation to find out all the details.one thing we know though is the official version has been shreaded to pieces and hurts the feelings of these shills candytroll and parrot BIG TIME.

Here get educated with this video,it takes a couple hours, but I know you got the time for it.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bacchus said:
> ...



the details would be found in a real criminal investigation ..there has been no such investigation


----------



## Bacchus (Apr 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bacchus said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize people actually believed this bullshit.
> ...



wow.  My second post on this board and I'm a Bush dupe.  Amazing.  I can see yo have some classy people here.

I wouldn't spend a penny on any of that truther bullshit.   It would be a slap in the face to the victims, one of whom was my sister-in-law.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Bacchus said:
> ...



you are a fake


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Bacchus said:
> ...




Hey dont feel bad,for three years till about 2004 I was a Bush dupe as well  until then.Thats when the evidence finally started emerging that the 9/11 coverup commission was just that,a fairy tale.the only bullshit is the idiot box in the living room you are listening to and what the corporate media are telling you. your sister in law is in denial like many american sheepie are.she needs to be a patriot and join the familys of the new york truthers  who are not afraid of the truth and are objective and open minded to look at the other side of the coin.
thats funny because most the 9/11 familys consider these shills parrot and candytroll a slap in the face to them.


----------



## Bacchus (Apr 11, 2011)

nice!  6 posts and I'm a Bush dupe and a fake!  

Actually, I'm not a fake.  My SiL was a flight attendant on Flight 11.  

Is talking with you going to be like beating my head against a brick wall?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Why should we waste our money buying a book to make one of your heroes rich?  You don't think he made enough cash off of you?


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> nice!  6 posts and I'm a Bush dupe and a fake!
> 
> Actually, I'm not a fake.  My SiL was a flight attendant on Flight 11.
> 
> Is talking with you going to be like beating my head against a brick wall?



and you are "new" to any theories surrounding 9/11....sure ok


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bacchus said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize people actually believed this bullshit.
> ...



So they planned and executed this in less than 9 months? WHY?


----------



## Bacchus (Apr 11, 2011)

I've known there are lunatics out there who believe that shit, but I've never given them more than 30 seconds until now.  

It's been entertaining so far.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> nice!  6 posts and I'm a Bush dupe and a fake!
> 
> Actually, I'm not a fake.  My SiL was a flight attendant on Flight 11.
> 
> Is talking with you going to be like beating my head against a brick wall?



Like i said,dont feel bad,at one time for three years i was a Bush dupe who was brainwashed by the idiot box in my living room and the corporate controlled media as well until experts in high level positions of government started emerging speaking the truth that these shills Parrot,Candyfag and SFC Gomer Pyle Ollie cant stand to hear.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> I've known there are lunatics out there who believe that shit, but I've never given them more than 30 seconds until now.
> 
> It's been entertaining so far.



yeah its funny watching lunatics like you that are so stupid you believe the shit the idiot box in your living room tells you and REFUSE to look at evidence that doesnt go along with your version of events.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> I've known there are lunatics out there who believe that shit, but I've never given them more than 30 seconds until now.
> 
> It's been entertaining so far.



so you are completely ignorant..I see...so in your mind the patriots on this site are are lunatics ?

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## candycorn (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> I've known there are lunatics out there who believe that shit, but I've never given them more than 30 seconds until now.
> 
> It's been entertaining so far.



It gets better pretty quick then you start to feel sorry for them.  You don't think you will but the only response for a twoofer becomes, after a while, pity.  Pity for a wasted life.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 11, 2011)

eots=garbage.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



speak of the devil,my post brought out your lover candyfag already parrot.the biggest troll of any message board whom dozens truthers at another site posteed once on a thread called IS CANDYCORN ON YOUR IGNORE LIST? because of how he exposed what a dumbfuck troll he is who only seeks attention that some of those idiots truthers gave him despite my warnings to them.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Bacchus said:
> 
> 
> > I've known there are lunatics out there who believe that shit, but I've never given them more than 30 seconds until now.
> ...



talk about a wasted life troll...just admit it you have no life ,no friends, no children , no partner...


----------



## candycorn (Apr 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



Isn't it strange that he never quotes this book that has all the answers?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 11, 2011)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Not all that strange, he probably can't afford to buy the book. that's why he wants us to buy it so we might tell him what's in it.


----------



## Bacchus (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Bacchus said:
> 
> 
> > I've known there are lunatics out there who believe that shit, but I've never given them more than 30 seconds until now.
> ...



As I said 3 minutes ago, I'm new to this site, so I don't know any of the patriots here.  

You seem to have lost a few marbles, though.  Too many mushrooms in your younger days?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Bacchus said:
> 
> 
> > I've known there are lunatics out there who believe that shit, but I've never given them more than 30 seconds until now.
> ...



exactly,good point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bacchus said:
> ...



see your taking the cowardly way out.Instead of looking at what all these very credible experts say,your doing what all OCTA'S-"official conspiracy theory apologists" do,evading looking at that link and attacking the messenger.Nice. I also posted a video back there for you to look at that you havent said you would watch yet.


----------



## Bacchus (Apr 11, 2011)

I actually did look at it.  It must be true if it's on the internets, right?

So planes didn't actually hit the towers?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> I actually did look at it.  It must be true if it's on the internets, right?
> 
> So planes didn't actually hit the towers?



you are putting words in our mouths we never said,learn to debate,we never said that.of course planes hit the two towers,but thats not what brought them down and fires didnt either.explosives planted in the towers did. Hate to break your heart but those are REAL people in that link of his,do some research,read that book i referred you to and you will know yourself that they are real,many shills have come on here and said they are not real people exposing what idiots they are,but even gomer pyle ollie  ADMITS they are real.

OH and I am still waiting for you to acknowledge you will watch that video. oh and links thats Eots posts,are far more truthful than the idiot box in corrupt government institutions.gotta  run now.watch that video I posted.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> gotta  run now.watch that video I posted.



Translation...the library is closing.  

Loser.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

Bacchus said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bacchus said:
> ...



at the site I linked to fool

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2011)

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > gotta  run now.watch that video I posted.
> ...



you think library's are for losers ? that explains a lot


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Bacchus said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I still get a kick out of those big numbers. 0.01% of engineers and architects...


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Bacchus said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



According to who?  A two bit liar like you?  Over four million hours spent by the FBI on the investigation and you claim there has been no investigation.  You are so far into denial that there is no hope for you.


----------



## Bacchus (Apr 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bacchus said:
> 
> 
> > I actually did look at it.  It must be true if it's on the internets, right?
> ...



OK, I've heard the explosives theory before.   It's absurd.  Sneaking explosive into the WTC?  Come on.  What, were the explosives diguised as desks? 

There are actually 2 of you on this board?  I may need to rethink this place.


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bacchus said:
> ...



lol 4 million hours shut up


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bacchus said:
> ...



thats because you are an idot that does not understand the concept of a petiton


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bacchus said:
> ...



lol 4 million hours... shut up


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 12, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Over four million.  Thanks for proving your utter ignorance in the matter.  Look it up.  PENTTBOM.


----------



## JRK (Apr 12, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bacchus said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Is that anything like the video that shows the passenger jet running into the building?
what are you trying to claim here?
that after 2 passenger jets full of people and jet fuel cut the WTCs in 2, the last one being live on T.V., that after watching people choosing to jump to there death instead of burning to death, you figured some dumb son of a bitch decided that was not enough and blow the whole thing up and stop all of that?
are you nuts?
have you thought about what your saying
every reason for those buildings to not collapse was there for those who carried out that attack
what do you think?
they just said what the hell
we got all of this going on. Lets end it here?
and for what?
Do you think we do not go to war if those buildings do not collapse?
Never invade Iraq?


----------



## JRK (Apr 12, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



EOTs, I am really intrigued as to why the lot of you feel the way you do about this. In my wildest dreams I could not get there
All this has done is opened more questions than you could ever answer

Why would any-one end all of that horror going on when the intent was horror to start with?
lets start there


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 12, 2011)

JRK said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Bacchus said:
> ...



Hey dumbass..why do you continue to act like no one has explained any of this to you and you still act incredulous?
The planes certainly didn't cut the wtc in half 
And again the fuel BURNED AWAY IN THE EXPLOSION WITHIN A FEW MINUTES OF IMPACT!
Motive, plenty..Silverstein ..a sayanim asset of Zionist criminals had plenty for insurance fraud...But then you play stupid that's your role here I guess.
You are using rule #9 of the 25 troll tactics ever since you arrived to replace Divecon-

9. Play Dumb. No matter what evidence or logical argument is offered, avoid discussing issues with denial they have any credibility, make any sense, provide any proof, contain or make a point, have logic, or support a conclusion. Mix well for maximum effect.
You lose troll.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 12, 2011)

JRK said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



Insurance fraud-

Larry Silverstein's $3.5B Definition - Forbes.com

9-11 Review: The World Trade Center Demolition as an Insurance Scam

national journal: Lucky Larry - WTC destroyed, a multi-billion insurance compensation consoles Larry Silverstein


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2011)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I love the fantasys of candyfag.

that totally explains what a dumbfuck he is.He wont go to a libray and read a book that debunks the official version.Not only  for 9/11 OR for the kennedy assassination or any government operation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



well said.Like you said earlier,sure is strange timing on his arrival.Divecunt had his nervous breakdown and left and this troll just comes along shortly after he leaves to replace him.very interesting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



4 millions hours? and you say Eots is sniffing mushrooms?

your great FBI was so incredibly interested in the case that agents were threatened and warned by their superiours to not look into terrorists attacks.yeah the FBI has our best interests in mind.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 12, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The level of irony of an idiot not being able to spell idiot while trying to call someone else an idiot (or idot) is just astounding!


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 12, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



So the GAO is wrong?  Wow.  And your proof of this is what..... your good word?    I wouldn't trust you with ANYTHING!  It's what happens when you've been an idiotic liar for as long as you have.  No credibility left.


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2011)

JRK said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



 ???...if you ever expect answers ,you must write coherent questions


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Hey dumbass..why do you continue to act like no one has explained any of this to you and you still act incredulous?


Because, dumbass, you've yet to give anywhere near a satisfactory answer!



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> And again the fuel BURNED AWAY IN THE EXPLOSION WITHIN A FEW MINUTES OF IMPACT!


So nothing else caught fire in the meantime?  I am intrigued by the claim that kerosine can't catch flammable materials on fire!



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> Motive, plenty..Silverstein ..a sayanim asset of Zionist criminals had plenty for insurance fraud...But then you play stupid that's your role here I guess.
> You are using rule #9 of the 25 troll tactics ever since you arrived to replace Divecon-


So why would the government turn a blind eye to Silverstein carrying out a terrorist attack to collect insurance money he can't touch?  You ARE aware that the money had to go back into rebuilding the World Trade Center, right?  I mean, he didn't own it.  He was leasing it.  If you wreck a leased car, you don't get the insurance money.  The bank does.  



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> 9. Play Dumb. No matter what evidence or logical argument is offered, avoid discussing issues with denial they have any credibility, make any sense, provide any proof, contain or make a point, have logic, or support a conclusion. Mix well for maximum effect.
> You lose troll.


Yes, that is exactly what you do.    Care to explain how Silverstein was just carrying out insurance fraud and NOBODY caught on?


----------



## PhysicsExist (Apr 12, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Hey dumbass..why do you continue to act like no one has explained any of this to you and you still act incredulous?
> ...



*Explosive Residues*
Independent researchers have discovered a highly engineered explosive-incendiary material in several dust samples collected near the WTC site.  In their paper, entitled Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe, nine researchers, led by chemist Niels Harrit of the University of Copenhagen, conclude:_

[T]he red layer of the red/gray chips we have discovered in the WTC dust is active, unreacted thermitic material, incorporating nanotechnology, and is a highly energetic pyrotechnic or explosive material.

REFERENCES

* Harrit, Farrer, Jones, Ryan, Legge, Farnsworth, Roberts, Gourley, Larsen, Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe, Bentham Open Access, 2009.  *http://rememberbuilding7.org/downloads/Full_Thermite_paper.pdf_


----------



## candycorn (Apr 12, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


_

They discovered paint; did it from sites nowhere near the WTC, and had no chain of custody for whereever the fuck these "samples" were for 8 years.  Gulp it down Lewinsky._


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 12, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


_

Yep I read their paper. They claimed .1% of the dust was made up of this material...

.1% of the WTC would be hundreds of tons...  And that's just what didn't burn up....._


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 12, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> *Explosive Residues*
> Independent researchers have discovered a highly engineered explosive-incendiary material in several dust samples collected near the WTC site.  In their paper, entitled Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe, nine researchers, led by chemist Niels Harrit of the University of Copenhagen, conclude:_
> 
> [T]he red layer of the red/gray chips we have discovered in the WTC dust is active, unreacted thermitic material, incorporating nanotechnology, and is a highly energetic pyrotechnic or explosive material.
> ...


_

Yet these supposed scientists couldn't even identify what it was they were looking at or why it reacted when it did.    In other words, through massive amounts of refinement, they got it to spark.  That's it.  

So, like all your other retarded theories, this goes on the shit pile._


----------



## PhysicsExist (Apr 13, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> > *Explosive Residues*
> ...


_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZNQq7XBLwc]YouTube - 9/11: EXPLOSIVE TESTIMONY EXCLUSIVE Mark Basile Chemical Engineer.m4v[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23n0Vr_A1TQ]YouTube - 9/11: EXPLOSIVE TESTIMONY EXCLUSIVE Jeff Farrer Physicist 1 of 3 .m4v[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_gE4wZEh0g]YouTube - Geraldo Rivera changes mind on AE911Truth and BuildingWhat.m4v[/ame]_


----------



## JRK (Apr 14, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > PhysicsExist said:
> ...


_

Why?
why stop the crises?
why plan to wreck the place with 2 passenger jets and then blow it up?
why?
people are jumping out of buildings when it blows up, why stop the horror?
When did these people put the explosives in?
How did they transport them from the street to all the locations needed to blow up a building that is on fire and has had a 747 cut it in 2, 2/3 up the building
what happens if the jets are stopped?
how long where the explosives there?
where they on every floor?
How did they know what floor to stop on?

Why?
its a simple question
why?_


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 14, 2011)

JRK said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



Once again the dufass asks the same questions that were already answered over and over again, is this the only part of your job you know how to do on here? I mean it's getting pretty old seeing you post the same old shit, ..
You are definitely the worst troll I have ever encountered anywhere 
I no longer think you are just playing stupid, but actually are.
Here's a few simple questions...why do you bother to breathe? Someone else could use the oxygen you are wasting...why are you even here?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 14, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Once again the dufass asks the same questions that were already answered over and over again, is this the only part of your job you know how to do on here?


Aside from the irony of a truthtard whining his lilly livered ass off over the exact same thing truthtards do (repeat the same tired debunked bullshit over and over again), JRK's questions have never been answered with any kind of real answer.

When something makes absolutely no sense, like wiring three buildings to be collapsed when only two are going to be hit by planes and then trying to cover up this massive endeavor while risking exposure, asking why ANYONE would do this is a logical question to ask.  Nobody has given a good answer.  



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> I mean it's getting pretty old seeing you post the same old shit, ..


Yet we never see you bitching at PE when he posts the same thing over and over again, or Creativedreams when he posts the exact same thing in thread after thread.  You're a hypocritical piece of shit.  You know it.  I know it.  And now everyone else knows it.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> You are definitely the worst troll I have ever encountered anywhere


Oh come on.  911 inside job is a MUCH worse troll, and JRK's posts are actually on topic.  Is it because 911 inside job is your own personal little bitch that follows you around sucking up to you?



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> I no longer think you are just playing stupid, but actually are.


We've known just how retarded you are for quite some time.... which makes you a piss poor judge of other people's intelligence.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> Here's a few simple questions...why do you bother to breathe? Someone else could use the oxygen you are wasting...why are you even here?


Yet those questions have a very simple, straightforward answer.  JRK's questions don't have a simple answer, nor one that makes any sense.  There is no advantage to blowing the buildings.  It adds an exponential amount of risk for no gain.  

But you sick fucks aren't going to answer because any answer you give only exposes your idiocy for everyone to see.  Instead you will just keep attacking the people asking the questions that should be asked if ANYONE is going to believe your bullshit and doing what you want them to do, which is treason.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 15, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Well then you obviously don't agree or adhere to the beliefs of these other patriotic Americans, who know what is going on in our country, and wont just "follow orders" like your treasonous ass would do.
There are millions of militia, and civilian supporters in the freedom, and truth movements, many ex and current public servants that know about the abuses and lies of past administrations, and are prepared to fight for the constitution and what the nation was founded on, including our rights.
You are an example of a government and party loyalist who thinks is a patriot because he served in the military, when actually a patriot is a loyalist to the constitution first and foremost, political party be damned.
It is good to know that there are good honest free thinkers in the militias, and movements that know what is happening and are not happy about it. Unlike tyrannical government loyalist spooks like you. You would do well to learn a lesson from these real patriots. 

Oath Keepers » Blog Archive » Declaration Of Orders We Will Not Obey

U.A.F.F. Salute Our Heroic American Militia

Freedom Fighter Radio | About

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mgj0ge6Iwu0#at=61


----------



## eots (Apr 15, 2011)

JRK said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



Again, if you have walked the walk along side of me then you can talk about honor and treason. Until then STFU.

What is funny here is that you are now making a very lame attempt to rope these Militias into your truther movement...

You can't even get 3 people on an internet forum to agree with each others theories....


----------



## eots (Apr 15, 2011)

we all agree on the need for a real investigation and full discloser


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 15, 2011)

eots said:


> we all agree on the need for a real investigation and full discloser



Now why would ANYONE spend hundreds of millions of dollars MORE on another investigation you fucking liars would just ignore because it would come to the same conclusions as the numerous investigations that have already been done?  Let's face it.  An investigation HAS to go off the evidence, not off opinion like you truthtards do.  The evidence hasn't changed.  You shits haven't produced one piece of real evidence in over nine years and it doesn't look like you ever will.  

So yeah.  You all agree on a new investigation.  Big whoopdedoo.  If your bullshit were true, you would all be agreeing on the same thing, not having numerous conflicting stories.


----------



## eots (Apr 15, 2011)

hundreds of millions more ?????

Spent on Whitewater + Monica Lewinsky Investigations $40 million

Spent on 9/11 Commission $15 million


----------



## eots (Apr 15, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > we all agree on the need for a real investigation and full discloser
> ...



evidence is what one finds during a real investigation as opposed to a 15 million dollar cover-up


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 15, 2011)

eots said:


> hundreds of millions more ?????
> 
> Spent on Whitewater + Monica Lewinsky Investigations $40 million
> 
> Spent on 9/11 Commission $15 million



Let me guess. The hick claimed that a new investigation would costs hundreds of millions and would produce the same outcome. 

I'll also bet he thinks dropping 100 million dollars in tomahawk missiles on Libya, interferring with their civil war, was money well appropriated.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 15, 2011)

yep, looks about right.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 15, 2011)

eots said:


> hundreds of millions more ?????
> 
> Spent on Whitewater + Monica Lewinsky Investigations $40 million
> 
> Spent on 9/11 Commission $15 million



Thanks for proving your ignorance for everyone to see once again, chuckles!

The 9/11 commission was NOT the 9/11 criminal investigation.  That would be the PENTTBOM investigation by the FBI.  As of 2002, almost four MILLION hours had been spent by the FBI, most of that with special agents according to the GAO.  Let's see.... how much do you think they get per hour?  Not to mention all the travel and other expenses that would go into a worldwide investigation.

Keep trying to pretend, eots.  The more you pretend, the more it is obvious you're nothing but a loon!


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 15, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So what new evidence do you possibly think they could uncover almost ten years later?  And we both still know you would ignore the outcome unless it says what you want to hear, and we both know that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 15, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > hundreds of millions more ?????
> ...



Takeashit, are you still trying to pretend you're not hanging on to my every word?    Shame on you, you dishonest fuck!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 15, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 15, 2011)

Never to old for ice cream...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > PhysicsExist said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



thats because they are not government disinfo agents like Gomer Pyle Ollie and  wont sell their soul down the river for money either.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 15, 2011)

Damn that's sad.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 15, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Apr 16, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> I enlisted in the fucking Army when I was 18, and they found out I had a heart problem, it was news to me, later testing I get told some shit about fucking valve prolapse and I was rejected. I was bummed, after telling everyone I'm going in.
> I spent months at 18 yrs old working out and preparing for my journey, spent 3 days going back and forth to the recruiters office and passed all the testing, except the physical-planning and securing a place for my wife and 2 kids to live and survive, while I was going to make 410.00 a month.
> I am damned glad now too, as I know that war is only good for making the above mentioned fucks billions while the common man dies in the field, or gets neglected and fucked over by the VA when he comes back a broken man.
> My brother enlisted at 34 yrs. old off to kick Saddams ass for 9-11
> ...



So your brother was wounded in action and you were too worthless and weak to even show up...and you're claiming in you are the patriot. Now THAT is rich.


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I enlisted in the fucking Army when I was 18, and they found out I had a heart problem, it was news to me, later testing I get told some shit about fucking valve prolapse and I was rejected. I was bummed, after telling everyone I'm going in.
> ...


*
cornyhole is soooo boring*


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 16, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I enlisted in the fucking Army when I was 18, and they found out I had a heart problem, it was news to me, later testing I get told some shit about fucking valve prolapse and I was rejected. I was bummed, after telling everyone I'm going in.
> ...



STFU bitch, you don't know shit about it, or what I or my family did during that time you attention seeking slut, and you don't know anything at all about me either, tho we all know you would love to huh Candy faggot?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 16, 2011)

And you Mr Jones still can't stand up next to me as my equal. You talk big shit and come down on my service just so you can feel good about being an idiot, I don't give a rats ass about how you tried so hard to get into the military, I do see how anti American you are by trying to talk your Brother out of serving his country. And I see how stupid you are thinking that Saddam had anything to do with 9-11.
And hell yes I am a patriot, I will take over as Commander of my local American Legion Post in June. I don't just talk the talk, I still walk the walk. And I still put in my hours as a volunteer at the Veterans Service Commission and the local VA Clinic. 

What have you done for your country?  (We know, NOTHING)

My salute to your Brother for his service.

My salute to you for dissing Veterans


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 16, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> And you Mr Jones still can't stand up next to me as my equal. You talk big shit and come down on my service just so you can feel good about being an idiot,


 I am not trying to disparage your service, I am simply pointing out you are misguided about it, like so many others have come to realize. And the fact you side with war criminals who support torture. Remember the Nuremberg trials? The US was a leader in denouncing such atrocities, now the US tortures and stooge fascists like you go along with it, and don't use your service and experience to speak out and school the next generation about anything.



> I don't give a rats ass about how you tried so hard to get into the military, I do see how anti American you are by trying to talk your Brother out of serving his country. And I see how stupid you are thinking that Saddam had anything to do with 9-11.


 No you are wrong. I DID realize how Saddam HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT, it was obvious they were trying to push a connection and they got caught lying YET AGAIN. It was my brother and the other misguided souls who believed the BS that was being passed all through the media and the warmongers in the Bush administration, and because of that I certainly did try to talk him out of it, instead of risking his life for lies told by men who did not even serve!


> And hell yes I am a patriot, I will take over as Commander of my local American Legion Post in June. I don't just talk the talk, I still walk the walk. And I still put in my hours as a volunteer at the Veterans Service Commission and the local VA Clinic.


Volunteering at the VA clinic is indeed admirable, as one of my best friends who was in Nam also did, in fact I would drive him there every week after work.
The problem I have with you is you willful blindness to the lies told to these men that ultimately made them end up at the VA hospitals, maimed and scarred for life...because of the LIES. 



> What have you done for your country?  (We know, NOTHING)


 I do my share in my limited capacity, with various organizations, none of which you would bother to care about. I also am involved in spreading awareness of government corruption, just like you are involved in spreading its destructive propaganda.



> My salute to your Brother for his service.


My brother was in a TV segment called "Wounded Warriors" Sears sponsored a few chosen VETs and gave them house full of furniture, and 1000.00 gift cards and presented their heroic deeds on the program. He was well recognized, but to this day is upset about the lies told by the scum in Washington, and has still been fighting the Army to put him in a position so he can fulfill his tour, instead of just patting him on the back and throwing him in the garbage heap.



> My salute to you for dissing Veterans


Back at ya for being a willfully ignorant stooge, and too much of a coward to speak truth to power.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 16, 2011)

You wouldn't know truth if it bit you on the ass.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 16, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> You wouldn't know truth if it bit you on the ass.


 I know the Bush administration lied their asses off, so do you but you protect them instead of speaking out, and you also turn a blind eye to all manner of injustices and lies, as you feel it is unpatriotic to point such things out. You are willfully protecting criminals, liars and thieves under the guise of patriotism, but really it is treasonous.
You go great lengths to run around in circles and become incredulous and indignant, when it comes to the most obvious of infractions committed by the crooks in power.
You readily except "proof" from known liars, and dismiss credible evidence that is explained to you from men who never lied or have any reason to lie to you.
You call them liars and slander them without any proof to back up your claims what so ever.
However it should be understood that

Truth is truth, regardless of the source. This is why criminals are allowed to testify against other criminals. Where a motive to lie may truly exist, only actual evidence that the testimony itself IS a lie renders it completely invalid. *Were a known "liar's" testimony to stand on its own without supporting fact, it might certainly be of questionable value, but if  the testimony (argument) is based on verifiable or otherwise demonstrable facts, it matters not who does the presenting or what their motives are*, or if they have lied in the past or even if motivated to lie in this instance -- the facts or links would and should stand or fall on their own merit and their part in the matter will merely be supportive.  

So the truth is the truth no matter who is exposing it, and many of the evidence that have been put on these forums do support facts that organizations like NIST and the government have lied, about 9-11 and the intelligence to advance wars.

Twenty-Five Ways To Suppress Truth: The Rules of Disinformation - Picasso Dreams


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 16, 2011)

Even if you are a minority of one the truth is still the truth." ~Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 18, 2011)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



so boring thats all he can come up with for truthers these days.He always cracks me up,so many times he gets frustrated and pissed after getting his ass handed to him on a platter that he exposes it getting mad like he is now and has to start swearing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 18, 2011)

This is how these dumbfucks Parrot,Candyfag, Briantoll,and Gomer Pyle Ollie sloppily expose themselves as agents for the government.only agents come on boards constantly everyday like they do here posting bilble length posts full of bullshit and crap with half truths mixed in with disinformation ans lies and evade facts and constantly changing the subject.

That poster Baccus,he isnt like them,he is just a brainwashed Bush dupe afraid of the truth.Notice how he left when confronted with evidence and facts he could not refute and has left? thats how you can tell they are not agents,thats what they always do when cornered is they leave,they dont constantly come back psoting like morons by trying to save face in their posts when they know they are defeated with bible lengh ramblings that have been debunked hundreds of times over and over again like the agents I mentioned at the very begging do.This thread starter isnt an agent either,he is just a retard.he has exposed himself as one with his alzhemiers diseace he has repeating the same questions that have already been answered many times before,over and over and over again.

Truthers,DONT FEED THE TROLLS!!!! They are just here to occupy you and take away your time from the REAL plans they have for us in the next couple of years.Better be more concerned about that,than 9/11.9/11 is the LEAST of our problems right now.terral seems to be the only one here that realises that besides myself.granted,some of his threads are way off target,but some like the nuclear disaster at japen and a couple others,he has nailed to a tee and done his research on.thats what truthers here should start getting prepared for instead of feeding these trolls.I can only preach this so many times.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 18, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> This is how these dumbfucks Parrot,Candyfag, Briantoll,and Gomer Pyle Ollie sloppily expose themselves as agents for the government.only agents come on boards constantly everyday like they do here posting bilble length posts full of bullshit and crap with half truths mixed in with disinformation ans lies and evade facts and constantly changing the subject.
> 
> That poster Baccus,he isnt like them,he is just a brainwashed Bush dupe afraid of the truth.Notice how he left when confronted with evidence and facts he could not refute and has left? thats how you can tell they are not agents,thats what they always do when cornered is they leave,they dont constantly come back psoting like morons by trying to save face in their posts when they know they are defeated with bible lengh ramblings that have been debunked hundreds of times over and over again like the agents I mentioned at the very begging do.This thread starter isnt an agent either,he is just a retard.he has exposed himself as one with his alzhemiers diseace he has repeating the same questions that have already been answered many times before,over and over and over again.
> 
> Truthers,DONT FEED THE TROLLS!!!! They are just here to occupy you and take away your time from the REAL plans they have for us in the next couple of years.Better be more concerned about that,than 9/11.9/11 is the LEAST of our problems right now.terral seems to be the only one here that realises that besides myself.granted,some of his threads are way off target,but some like the nuclear disaster at japen and a couple others,he has nailed to a tee and done his research on.thats what truthers here should start getting prepared for instead of feeding these trolls.I can only preach this so many times.



Has ANYONE seen the sycophant 911 inside job ever come up with a coherent post much less one that actually makes a point?    What a sad, pathetic creature!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 19, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> This is how these dumbfucks Parrot,Candyfag, Briantoll,and Gomer Pyle Ollie sloppily expose themselves as agents for the government.only agents come on boards constantly everyday like they do here posting bilble length posts full of bullshit and crap with half truths mixed in with disinformation ans lies and evade facts and constantly changing the subject.
> 
> That poster Baccus,he isnt like them,he is just a brainwashed Bush dupe afraid of the truth.Notice how he left when confronted with evidence and facts he could not refute and has left? thats how you can tell they are not agents,thats what they always do when cornered is they leave,they dont constantly come back psoting like morons by trying to save face in their posts when they know they are defeated with bible lengh ramblings that have been debunked hundreds of times over and over again like the agents I mentioned at the very begging do.This thread starter isnt an agent either,he is just a retard.he has exposed himself as one with his alzhemiers diseace he has repeating the same questions that have already been answered many times before,over and over and over again.
> 
> Truthers,DONT FEED THE TROLLS!!!! They are just here to occupy you and take away your time from the REAL plans they have for us in the next couple of years.Better be more concerned about that,than 9/11.9/11 is the LEAST of our problems right now.terral seems to be the only one here that realises that besides myself.granted,some of his threads are way off target,but some like the nuclear disaster at japen and a couple others,he has nailed to a tee and done his research on.thats what truthers here should start getting prepared for instead of feeding these trolls.I can only preach this so many times.



well i see none of the truthers replied here.Looks like me and terral are the only ones that are going to be prepared for what they have planned against us in the next couple of years.I cant understand why you all dont get it that 9/11 is the least of our problems right now,that its all a smokescreen these agents I mentioned at the beginning are getting paid by their handlers to keep you occupied and waste your time on.They got you taking the bait.Okay if you want to keep feeding the trolls,then thats your perogative but when the shit hits the fan in the next couple of years and you are unprepared for it,cant say i didnt warn you.Oh and its not the posts that Terral is making that is what we need to be worried about,its something else he has talked about before in the past which is dead on like the japan nuclear reactor problem is.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 19, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > This is how these dumbfucks Parrot,Candyfag, Briantoll,and Gomer Pyle Ollie sloppily expose themselves as agents for the government.only agents come on boards constantly everyday like they do here posting bilble length posts full of bullshit and crap with half truths mixed in with disinformation ans lies and evade facts and constantly changing the subject.
> ...



Better wrap that tin foil beanie on extra tight 911 inside job!  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOONG couple of decades!  Out of curiosity, how many times does terrel have to be dead wrong before someone as fucking clueless as you finally figures out terrel is as full of shit as the rest of the truthtards?  

Better yet, explain this paradox.  If 9/11 was done for various reasons (power, money, oil etc.) why bother when they know the world is going to end here real soon?


----------



## JRK (Apr 20, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I wrote a thread they keep moving around that asks the simple question
If Obama can give the UAW (GM) billions more than anyone ever made off of the wars
why fight the wars to start with?
whats the reason?
I mean if Obama can give away billions, why would bush have to create all this kaos?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 21, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > This is how these dumbfucks Parrot,Candyfag, Briantoll,and Gomer Pyle Ollie sloppily expose themselves as agents for the government.only agents come on boards constantly everyday like they do here posting bilble length posts full of bullshit and crap with half truths mixed in with disinformation ans lies and evade facts and constantly changing the subject.
> ...



You're a fucking joke.


----------



## STREICHER187 (Apr 21, 2011)

The people who wrote the 9/11 commission report are saying it was a joke that they where either stonewalled or lied to by the administration and people who testified. 

Do I think it was an inside Job? No
Should it have been prevented? Yes

the problem I have is if you ask questions you are attacked, when did it become Unamerican to ask questions? Maybe if we asked questions we wouldn't be in Iraq right now. There is more to 9/11 then they are letting on and the heads of the 9/11 Commission even say so.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 21, 2011)

STREICHER187 said:


> The people who wrote the 9/11 commission report are saying it was a joke that they where either stonewalled or lied to by the administration and people who testified.


Don't listen to the lies.  The people who wrote the 9/11 commission report did indeed complain about stonewalling and lying..... while the report was being written, not after.  If they didn't believe the report was true and accurate, they wouldn't have signed their names to it.

The other thing is that the 9/11 commission report was NOT the criminal investigation into the 9/11 attack.  That was done by the FBI and was, by a HUGE margine, the largest investigation in US history.



			
				STREICHER187 said:
			
		

> Do I think it was an inside Job? No
> Should it have been prevented? Yes


We had lots of opportunities that we missed.  Serious mistakes were made, many of which were done through lame policies trying to keep the FBI and the CIA separate.



			
				STREICHER187 said:
			
		

> the problem I have is if you ask questions you are attacked, when did it become Unamerican to ask questions?


No, this is untrue and is propagated by the truthtards.  Asking questions is not un-American, nor will it get you attacked by most people.  Asking questions doesn't make you a truthtard, especially since truthtards aren't asking questions, they're stating their theories as fact.

What makes a truthtard a truthtard most of all is ignoring evidence and the lack of evidence.  Once you start doing that, I've lost all respect for you and will treat you accordingly.  

For example, Mr. Jones is currently pushing the theory that WTC 7 HAD to be a controlled demolition because it collapsed completely and for 2.25 seconds it was in freefall.  He ignores the fact that the collapse started several seconds before the big collapse as internal structures failed as evidenced by the penthouse collapsing as caught on numerous cameras.  He ignores the fact that his claim would require high explosives to get the timing right, yet there is no evidence of high explosives or any other kind of explosives cutting all the supports simultaniously as he claims happened.  There is no seismic evidence.  There is no audio evidence.  There is no physical evidence in the form of cut steel, wiring, detonators or any of the other paraphanalia associated with a controlled demolition.  You also have the NIST, a world wide recognized expert organization in structural investigations, which did a report that has been vetted world wide, yet no credible organization has stepped forward to question the fundamentals of the report claiming none of the buildings could have collapsed from the events of that day without explosives.

They also can't answer questions that HAVE to be answered before their theories can be considered.  Things like who wired up the buildings and how did they do it?  All three buildings were fully occupied.  Much smaller buildings take MONTHS to wire and rig for controlled demolition which includes cutting supports by as much as 90%.  Yet nobody saw a thing.  Nobody discovered the explosives, the wiring, or the detonators.  

Despite all this, Mr. Jones refuses to give up on his theory and ignores all evidence it is wrong.  He cannot provide a single shred of real evidence despite his claims he has loads of evidence and despite repeated claims to present even one piece of real evidence.  

That isn't asking questions.  That is blindly holding on to a theory to push an anti-government agenda.  THAT is what gets him attacked, not asking questions.

Have questions?  Ask away!  I would be glad to answer questions and back up my answers with real evidence.



			
				STREICHER187 said:
			
		

> Maybe if we asked questions we wouldn't be in Iraq right now.


I doubt it.  When you have three administrations all saying the same thing, every major intelligence agency without a stake in the events saying the same thing, and Saddam willfully ignoring the demands of the world, you're going to get your ass kicked.  



			
				STREICHER187 said:
			
		

> There is more to 9/11 then they are letting on and the heads of the 9/11 Commission even say so.


No, go read what they say.  They say the final report is true and accurate.  They caught the lies because the lies didn't match the evidence.  

From the Chairman and Vice Chairman of the report:


> We file no additional views. We have no dissents. We have each decided that we will play no active role in the fall presidential campaign. We will, instead, work together in
> support of the recommendations in this report. We believe that in acting together, we can
> make a difference. We can make our nation safer and more secure.


Source

What do you think we don't know about 9/11 that would have led to us NOT attacking Iraq?  Don't you think if the 9/11 commission had any inkling that there was more to the story that they wouldn't have pursued it?


----------



## JRK (Apr 21, 2011)

How do you prevent this event?
It was legal to have a leather man on your person
At that time what was we suppose to do?
there was nothing anyone could do today really

But for those who think this could have been prevented
How?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 21, 2011)

JRK said:


> How do you prevent this event?
> It was legal to have a leather man on your person
> At that time what was we suppose to do?
> there was nothing anyone could do today really
> ...



There were opportunities that might have prevented 9/11 that become obvious in hindsight.  Given what we knew at the time, there was nothing that really gave away 9/11.  It was a very small operation that they played very close to the vest.  Those kinds of operations are very hard to detect even now when people are more aware.  

Even the people that said there were warnings from source a or source b have to realize that the warnings were one warning amongst a veritable flood of warnings our intelligence communities deal with on a daily basis.  This fact along with the political wall built between the CIA and FBI hurt the chances we had of catching Al Qaeda prior to 9/11.

That being said, when one looks at the truthtard versions of what they say happened on 9/11, one has to seriously question how a massive operation like that could ever get off the ground without every news agency in the world finding out about it months before.


----------



## JRK (Apr 25, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > How do you prevent this event?
> ...



No matter how you look at this event, there was no way to stop it with the laws we had in place at that time
I wonder ho many of these have been stopped because of the patriot act?


----------



## Triton (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, the 19 hijackers, along with pilots barely qualified to fly a Cessna, some of which were found alive after 9/11, flew the commercial airplanes into the towers causing them to have a total collapse falling symmetrically at free fall speed into their own foundations leaving pools of molten steel and thermite residue behind even though the twin towers were engineered to withstand multiple commercial airline impacts as well as causing the total collapse of nearby WTC7 8 hours later which also fell symmetrically at free fall speed into its foundation despite not being hit by a plane and leaving pools of molten steel and thermite residue.

Amazing the first 3 steel buildings to ever have a total collapse caused by fire happened on 9/11

All while causing NORAD to stand down for an hour and a half deviating from their SOP of intercepting hijacked planes giving the almost Cessna qualified pilots time to pull off a nearly impossible flight maneuver flying a commercial jet into the side of pentagon that incredibly left only a 15ft hole with little scattered debris.

Not to mention Shanksvilles "Crash" with its 8 miles of scattered debris unlike any other land based commercial airline crash.





Yes Regina, there is a Santa Claus!


----------



## Triton (Apr 28, 2011)

And anyone who disputes the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is simply a truthtard, tin hat wearing, Kool-Aid drinking, lunatic


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> And anyone who disputes the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is simply a truthtard, tin hat wearing, Kool-Aid drinking, lunatic



If your posts are any indication; yes.

There was no freefall speed collapse of the towers
Pilots who can't fly crash; all of them did
Flight 93 was different because the pilot didn't try to save the aircraft by reducing air speed
NORAD did not stand down
There was no "thermite residue found", it was paint

Either you're retarded, a liar, or simply not that bright.  I'm guessing you hit the truthtard triple crown.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Yes, the 19 hijackers, along with pilots barely qualified to fly a Cessna, some of which were found alive after 9/11, flew the commercial airplanes into the towers causing them to have a total collapse falling symmetrically at free fall speed into their own foundations leaving pools of molten steel and thermite residue behind even though the twin towers were engineered to withstand multiple commercial airline impacts as well as causing the total collapse of nearby WTC7 8 hours later which also fell symmetrically at free fall speed into its foundation despite not being hit by a plane and leaving pools of molten steel and thermite residue.


Wow!  Thanks for proving just how ignorant and fucking stupid you really are!  Bravo!  Hijackers still alive?!?    Yes, there were some people who THOUGHT they were the ones the FBI was talking about..... until the pictures were released.  You won't find a single report from a credible source past the time the FBI released the pictures on September 23rd I believe.  Yet an ignorant fuck like you hears the hijackers are still alive and instead of doing any research to find out, simply regurgitates the same old tired disproven bullshit.   You make me sick!  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Amazing the first 3 steel buildings to ever have a total collapse caused by fire happened on 9/11


There were lots of firsts on 9/11.  A shame you're too wrapped up in your own ignorance to look at the big picture instead of focusing on one fact and pretending it has some kind of relevance.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> All while causing NORAD to stand down for an hour and a half deviating from their SOP of intercepting hijacked planes giving the almost Cessna qualified pilots time to pull off a nearly impossible flight maneuver flying a commercial jet into the side of pentagon that incredibly left only a 15ft hole with little scattered debris.


More ignorant bullshit from you.  A stand down order?  Really?  So produce the order.  Orders are recorded.  People would have been given the order and would have stated they were ordered to stand down.  So where are they?  And if there was a standdown order, why were there fighter jets in the air actively looking for hijacked planes?  

Thanks for proving yet again that you're just an ignorant fuck who got spoon fed bullshit and like a good sheep, repeat it whenever you want to try and pretend you're "in" on some special information.    Instead you end up looking like a pathetic fool who can't think for himself and allows himself to be led by the short hairs with no evidence to back up what his betters tell him.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Not to mention Shanksvilles "Crash" with its 8 miles of scattered debris unlike any other land based commercial airline crash.


Wrong again.  You're batting .000.  It isn't uncommon for light debris to be as far as eight miles out.  Take, for example, Flight 1771 back in 1987.  It was very similar to flight 93.  The plane was flown into the ground.  All they found was a crater.  No large pieces of debris and people couldn't believe it was a commercial airline that crashed.  AND.... they found debris eight miles away.  

Anything else you want to make a jackass out of yourself over?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> And anyone who disputes the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is simply a truthtard, tin hat wearing, Kool-Aid drinking, lunatic



When they ignore the evidence and only believe the conspiratard sites?  Absolutely.  Someone who simply has questions isn't a truthtard.  It is a name that has to be earned through ignorance and willful dismissal of evidence in order to believe the theories.  You well and truly deserve my distain and disgust and have earned the title truthtard.  Congratulations!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> And anyone who disputes the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is simply a truthtard, tin hat wearing, Kool-Aid drinking, lunatic



the two gay lover agents hated it that you told the truth just now so much that they just came on to sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls that they are. btw,couldnt you have posted this on THIS thread  http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...s-families-want-to-air-new-9-11-truth-ad.html
  instead of resurrecting a thread of a troll?


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > And anyone who disputes the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is simply a truthtard, tin hat wearing, Kool-Aid drinking, lunatic
> ...




-The towers fell at a rate just short of no resistance, a fraction below free fall. This is indisputable and has been demonstrated repeatedly.

-The most experienced pilots cannot pull off the alleged maneuver the plane flew into the side of the pentagon. a commercial airplane would leave more than a 15 ft hole with little debris.

-The debris field from Flight 93 is unlike any other land based commercial airplane crash despite air speed. There was a crater and 8 miles of scattered debris.

-NORAD did not intercept any of the airplanes after they deviated from their flight path, this is normally done in about 15 minutes. The planes had deviated for an hour and a half

-Thermite samples were taken from ground zero and have been studied, you're statement is insane.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> -The towers fell at a rate just short of no resistance, a fraction below free fall. This is indisputable and has been demonstrated repeatedly.


And?  At the START of the collapse you had around ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND TONS of debris falling down on the lower structures.  Those structures weren't able to handle anywhere near that amount of weight, so they collapsed and added their mass to the total hitting the next structures down.  

A semi tractor trailor is a big, heavy piece of equipment, yet when a train hits it, the train doesn't even show any kind of evidence that a big heavy piece of equipment was just hit.  Why?  The total amount of energy of the moving mass of the train was far greater than the resistance put up by the mass of the semi.  

Think about it if you are able.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> -The most experienced pilots cannot pull off the alleged maneuver the plane flew into the side of the pentagon.


Seriously?!?  I take it you have failed miserably at doing your research again.  Have you WATCHED the maneuver?  It was a 300 degree turn that took three MINUTES to perform.  An airliner can do that turn in a matter of seconds if one were to push it.  

I am not a pilot, yet I've performed the same maneuver several times without any problems.  Funny how you insult pilots everywhere with your ignorance and arrogance.




			
				Triton said:
			
		

> a commercial airplane would leave more than a 15 ft hole with little debris.


Really?  And you are an expert on this?    Want to guess what the diameter of a 757 is?  13'.  Source.  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> -The debris field from Flight 93 is unlike any other land based commercial airplane crash despite air speed. There was a crater and 8 miles of scattered debris.


I see you are too fucking ignorant to look at anything other than conspiratard sites.  No skin off my nose.  It only makes you look like the fool.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff7h7Ll8Dl4]YouTube - PSA Flight 1771: Eerily Similar To Shanksville[/ame]



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> -NORAD did not intercept any of the airplanes after they deviated from their flight path, this is normally done in about 15 minutes. The planes had deviated for an hour and a half


More extreme bullshit from the truthtards.  First off, it is an outright lie to say interception occurs in about 15 minutes.  Payne Stewarts jet wasn't intercepted for almost two hours after it deviated from it's flight path.  

Second, why do you insist on lying like this by pretending the planes had deviated for an hour and a half?  NONE of the planes deviated for that amount of time.  Just more evidence of the outright lies bullshit artists like you like to spread.

Flight 11:  Hijacked at 8:13.  Crashed at 8:46.  Time from deviation to crash?  33 minutes
Flight 175:  Hijacked at 8:47.  Crashed at 9:03.  Time from deviation to crash?  16 minutes.
Flight 93:  Hijacked at 9:28.  Crashed at 10:03.  Time from deviation to crash?  35 minutes.
Flight 77:  Hijacked at 8:54.  Crashed at 9:37.  Time from deviation to crash?  39 minutes

What.... you thought people would be as gullible as you and pretend the truthtard lies are truth without doing some research?  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> -Thermite samples were taken from ground zero and have been studied, you're statement is insane.


Wrong yet again, you lying piece of shit!  Jones and company found, and I quote, "an active thermitic material".  It wasn't thermite.  It wasn't much of anything.  They couldn't even tell what it really was.  They got it to react at a temperature lower than thermite and the energy output was less than thermite would have delivered.  Big whoop.  

Maybe next time you should actually READ their report so you don't look like such an ASS when you lie to everyone.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...


So according to you, you lied earlier.  How not surprising.  Not accurate in this case either by the way.




Triton said:


> -The most experienced pilots cannot pull off the alleged maneuver the plane flew into the side of the pentagon. a commercial airplane would leave more than a 15 ft hole with little debris.


Most experienced pilots are not trying to crash their plane into a building either.
The light poles prove it was a 757; the wreckage proves it was AA77.  Your post proves You're full of shit.



Triton said:


> -The debris field from Flight 93 is unlike any other land based commercial airplane crash despite air speed. There was a crater and 8 miles of scattered debris.


Craters occur when heavy objects hit the earth.  Not surprised by large debris fields caused by explosions...you shouldn't be either unless you're a dumbfuck.  World, please meat Mr. Dumbfuck.



Triton said:


> -NORAD did not intercept any of the airplanes after they deviated from their flight path, this is normally done in about 15 minutes. The planes had deviated for an hour and a half


Bullshit.  2 years ago or so, pilots overshot MSP by an hour.  Nobody shot them down or even scrambled aircraft.  You're full of shit boy.



Triton said:


> -Thermite samples were taken from ground zero and have been studied, you're statement is insane.



The samples didn't come from ground zero; there is no chain of custody.

And even the pieces of shit pulled from all over manhattan were
Not studied by real scientists with no agenda to follow


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




-The crater wasn't that large, nothing that indicates the plane crashed on the ground,how did debris spread 8 miles from the crater?

-At least you admitted the towers fell at near free fall speed, which is conducive of a controlled demolition.

-Who cares about a plane overshooting MSP 2 years ago. If you were referring to the one diverted by storms back in '09, this was coordinated by Air Traffic Control unlike the 4 planes on 9/11. Hows that shit taste? 

-Then where did the scientists obtain the dust samples that provided evidence of a thermite reaction? Are you accusing them of falsifying their study?


You can't come up with any reasonable argument against the OVERWHELMING evidence that the buildings were brought down by controlled demolition.

Instead you will send me a PM telling me to go fuck myself. The last resort of a fool with no argument


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2011)

Is this clown for real?

Do we really have to back up and debunk all this BS again?

There is no overwhelming evidence of a controlled Demolition.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> -The crater wasn't that large, nothing that indicates the plane crashed on the ground,how did debris spread 8 miles from the crater?
> 
> -At least you admitted the towers fell at near free fall speed, which is conducive of a controlled demolition.
> 
> ...



  Anyone else need more proof that this piece of shit is nothing but a joke?  He can't respond to my posts and runs away like the chickenshit truthtard that he is.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Is this clown for real?
> 
> Do we really have to back up and debunk all this BS again?
> 
> There is no overwhelming evidence of a controlled Demolition.



Slight correction.  There is no evidence of a controlled demolition at all.  I keep asking and not one of these idiots can produce any piece of real evidence.  They still haven't learned that their own retarded opinions aren't evidence!


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Is this clown for real?
> 
> Do we really have to back up and debunk all this BS again?
> 
> There is no overwhelming evidence of a controlled Demolition.





How about I rephrase your post:


Is this clown for real?

Do we really have to back up and debunk all this BS again?

There is no evidence at all, whatsoever, nada, of the collapses being the result of anything other than controlled demolition.



The good thing is that people who share your delusional thinking are now in the minority in this country as a majority of Americans no longer believe the Pancake theory, boxcutting hijackers, and the rest of the lies purported by the government about that day.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Is this clown for real?
> ...



Leave it to a retard to think opinion polls define the truth!    What a jackass!  

So, since I've asked all the other truthtards, now it is your turn.

Please present us with one piece of real evidence that it was a controlled demolition.  Remember, opinons are NOT evidence, especially when it is the opinion of a retard like yourself.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Is this clown for real?
> ...



Instead of rephrasing my posts, as I say exactly what I mean, why don't you present some actual evidence that says you are right. You know evidence that could be taken into court. Something other than opinion.


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for Patriot911



Let's start with WTC 7, the most obvious

The Second Law of Thermodynamics implies that the likelihood of complete and symmetrical collapse due to random fires is very small as asymmetrical failure is far more likely.

The building had only 7-8 floors with sporadic fires on it, this is not sufficient to cause a total symmetrical free fall collapse of a 47 story steel framed building.

HOWEVER, a controlled demolition is sufficient in causing a total symmetrical free fall collapse of a 47 story steel framed building


There's one, ready for another?


Unless of course you don't believe the building had a total symmetrical free fall collapse 8 hours after not being impacted by a plane, which you probably don't.


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

And what have you said of any substance Ollie? You don't seem to be supporting the official story at all

Where is your evidence?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2011)

I have always maintained that the 911CR and the NIST got the main parts correct.

Nothing there that is difficult to understand.

And the only part of 7 WTC that fell at anything near free fall was the Facade, for a whole 2 seconds. I suppose that is rather easy when the interior of the building has already collapsed.


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

I wonder how molten steel found its way into wtc 7.

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?

Surely sporadic fires on 7-8 floors melted the steel, right Ollie et al?


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Where exactly in the 9/11 commission report does it mention WTC 7?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Be careful what you wish for Patriot911
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Only a fucking joke like you can get that out of the movement of energy from a high to a low!   



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> The building had only 7-8 floors with sporadic fires on it, this is not sufficient to cause a total symmetrical free fall collapse of a 47 story steel framed building.


According to who?  A known proven liar like yourself?    Let's see.  The NIST, a world wide recognized expert on investigative engineering says it is.  Not one credible organization or agency has questioned their findings in any material way in regards to WTC 7.  There are several reports that disagree with the NIST findings on the towers though.  They found through their calculations that the fires alone were enough in that circumstance to bring down the towers.  

So who do we listen to?  Known, proven liars like you and the rest of the truthtards who are NOT experts?  Or the known experts in the field?  That isn't a hard one.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> HOWEVER, a controlled demolition is sufficient in causing a total symmetrical free fall collapse of a 47 story steel framed building


So why don't you have any evidence of a controlled demolition?  Where are the explosions?  Where is the evidence?   Where are the beams and structures cut by all the explosives?  Come on.  Not even a simpleton of your massive ignorance can ignore the complete lack of evidence to back up your claim!  Oh wait.  Sorry.  Forgot the type of person I was talking to.  Of COURSE you can ignore it!  You're not after the truth!  You're out to push your anti-American agenda!



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> There's one, ready for another?


Bring it on.  So far you've failed miserably.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Unless of course you don't believe the building had a total symmetrical free fall collapse 8 hours after not being impacted by a plane, which you probably don't.


It burned for 8 hours.  What is the rating of most structural fire retardant that prevents collapse due to steel being exposed to heat?  Answer that question and maybe you will understand why everyone points at you and laughs.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 29, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Is this clown for real?
> 
> Do we really have to back up and debunk all this BS again?
> 
> There is no overwhelming evidence of a controlled Demolition.



You and the other trolls have NEVER debunked ANYTHING, you are a delusional fool.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Where exactly in the 9/11 commission report does it mention WTC 7?



Why would a report on the attack mention the collapse of a building that was not part of the attack?  WTC 7 was no more a target than WTC 4, 5 or 6.  Why doesn't the 9/11 commission report mention WTC 4, 5, or 6?  They were all destroyed as well.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Is this clown for real?
> ...



  Keep writing from La la land you fucking joke!  Still waiting on just one piece of evidence you claim to have tons of.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> I wonder how molten steel found its way into wtc 7.
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> Surely sporadic fires on 7-8 floors melted the steel, right Ollie et al?



Prove there was molten steel.  No steel was ever recovered that was in the shape of a molten pool of steel.  Or are you going to pretend that everyone at ground zero is a trained metalurgist so good they can determine the composition of a molten metal from a single glance?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Where exactly in the 9/11 commission report does it mention WTC 7?


These trolls ignore facts and believe the unsupported theories of agents of an entity that has a track record of lying, while discrediting the findings of scientists with no connections to the lying entity, and nothing to gain but everything to lose including having to endure slanderous accusations, and in some cases losing their jobs, and risking their own lives.
 They say that the WTC 7 "burned" for 8 hrs. however they ignore the sporadic placement of the fires that are alleged to have caused the building to come down in such a uniform and straight down manner.
They continue to believe a government agency and employees of the defendant, even after they were forced to retract, and change their "official accounts" numerous times.
These "coincitards" are truly either the dumbest bunch of assholes, or the most loyal of agent plants, thank God they are in the minority.


Stop The Lie - The 9/11 lie is in critical condition

Also only a dimwit would believe that the interior of a massive building will collapse with much havoc, while the outside visible part of the structure shows no sign of this at all, as if the interior components were not connected to the rest of the building.
They also ignore the witnesses and evidence that counters the official fantasy to such a degree that looks like a mental defect or cognitive dissonance disorder.
I had one idiot write page long diatribes saying that the WTC 7 did not fall straight down because the penthouse fell first!


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Since painfully obvious photographic and video evidence is not sufficient for the esteemed Patriot911

Why don't you read the FEMA report for yourself.

You see, that report at least mentions the collapse of WTC 7 unlike the 9/11 commission report.

"Would you like to hear some more?"


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Trolls or not, by continuing to make them look foolish a more neutral observer will be able to examine the evidence and see for themselves just how ridiculous they, and their support of theories without any basis in reality, truly are.


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Here Patriot 911

Please Explain the reason for these cuts in the WTC rubble.






I'll give you a hint, it wasn't caused by the "Pancake" Theory.


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh wait, YOU, PAtriot911, do not accept observable photographic evidence as legitimate.

NEVERMIND


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Since painfully obvious photographic and video evidence is not sufficient for the esteemed Patriot911
> 
> Why don't you read the FEMA report for yourself.
> 
> ...



The FEMA report, like the NIST reports, were made about the collapses.  The 9/11 commission report was about the attack, the events that led up to it, and what can be done to prevent more attacks.  Until you are able to recognise this very VERY simple fact, you will never be more than a truthtard.


----------



## Godboy (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Since painfully obvious photographic and video evidence is not sufficient for the esteemed Patriot911
> 
> Why don't you read the FEMA report for yourself.
> 
> ...



Im with you. I believe we should only look at this picture and ignore all other evidence. This is the most logical way of investigating things.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Here Patriot 911
> 
> Please Explain the reason for these cuts in the WTC rubble.
> 
> ...



So when was the picture taken?  Why is it you dishonest fucks have to pretend everything was taken RIGHT AFTER THE COLLAPSE and nothing else could have possibly been done to anything.    Those photographs have been gone over time and time again.  The diagonal cut is a textbook plasma cutter torch job.  

Explosives don't cut like that.  See the molten slag at the bottom?  Explosives cut via pressure, NOT heat.

Thermite doesn't cut like that.  See that precise cut?  Thermite cuts by MELTING steel.  Not even close.

You lose.  AGAIN.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Oh wait, YOU, PAtriot911, do not accept observable photographic evidence as legitimate.
> 
> NEVERMIND



Wrong again.  When will you stop with the bullshit lies?  What I WON'T do is just accept a photograph is what you say it is without actually LOOKING at the photograph and using common sense.  

Do we know when the picture was taken?  We know it wasn't taken right after the collapse.  That means demolition crews could have been in there working.  

Now, if demolition crews hadn't been there, don't you think all those people standing around wouldn't have looked at that and questioned it?  Of course they would have!  You don't see something like that at the base of a collapse.  

But you think everyone but you truthtards are idiots and can't think things through.  Unfortunately for you, we can.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Trolls or not, by continuing to make them look foolish a more neutral observer will be able to examine the evidence and see for themselves just how ridiculous they, and their support of theories without any basis in reality, truly are.



Really?  Like your blatant lie about no other accident looking like Flight 93 in Shanksville?  You ran away from that debate like the scared little bitch that you are.

How about your blatant lie that the planes were in the air for an hour and a half without being intercepted?    Ran away from that debate too as soon as you saw you got your ass handed to you yet again.

Or how about the "alive" hijackers?  That's always good for a laugh!  If you stupid fucks actually believed that you would have been all over the Middle East looking for them.  Did anyone even TRY?  Nope.  Why not?  Because you stupid fucks KNOW they aren't alive, yet insist on repeating the same tired old lies time and time again.    What... you think nobody notices these things?


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Did WTC 7 not have a total collapse?

The other buildings suffered much greater structural damage yet did not collapse.

EXACTLY, its omission from the 9/11 report suggesting it was not part of the attack and all the years spent by NIST trying to come up with some way to support its version of science which contradicts the FEMA report are all the reasons why you and you're ilk are now the fringe minority standing alone by the fable.

And what caused those incisions in the picture? Patriot911


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Godboy said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Since painfully obvious photographic and video evidence is not sufficient for the esteemed Patriot911
> ...




As if this one picture is the only piece of evidence. Please


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

You arent doing a very good job countering my "blatant Lies" you simply say they are such


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Trolls or not, by continuing to make them look foolish a more neutral observer will be able to examine the evidence and see for themselves just how ridiculous they, and their support of theories without any basis in reality, truly are.
> ...





So you are saying the BBC lied in its article about the hijackers being alive? Just like it was pretending to report that WTC 7 had collapsed while the building astood behind them in the background?

But i'm sure you believe that it was just because it was "a chaotic" day


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

LOL

My "blatant lie" that the Planes were in the air for an hour and a half without being intercepted


LOL


You still havent even addressed 93's debris field, not conducive to a plane crash, sorry do not pass go!


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait, YOU, PAtriot911, do not accept observable photographic evidence as legitimate.
> ...





Now you are starting to sound like a tin foil hat conspiracy theorist


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Did WTC 7 not have a total collapse?


And you wonder why I call you truthtards truthtards.    It's because you're FUCKING RETARDED!  You had a 47 story building with a small footprint.  A prime candidate for a collapse.  WTC 4 and 5 were 9 stories tall.  WTC 6 was an 8 story building.  Funny how you stupid fucks think all buildings should react the same despite differences in construction, materials, and circumstances.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> The other buildings suffered much greater structural damage yet did not collapse.


And?



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> EXACTLY, its omission from the 9/11 report suggesting it was not part of the attack and all the years spent by NIST trying to come up with some way to support its version of science which contradicts the FEMA report are all the reasons why you and you're ilk are now the fringe minority standing alone by the fable.


So WTC 4, 5, 6, and 7 were specifically targeted by the terrorists?  Wow!  Please present your evidence of this oversight by the 9/11 commission!  GOD you are one stupid fuck!



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> And what caused those incisions in the picture? Patriot911


What.... you couldn't read?  That explains a lot!


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Uh huh.  That's the best you can do in response?  I showed the obvious flaws in your picture and all you can do is say I am sounding like a conspiracy theorist?    Pathetic!


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> You arent doing a very good job countering my "blatant Lies" you simply say they are such



Really?  So prove Flight 77 took 83 minutes from the time it diverted off course to the time it hit the Pentagon.

So prove ANY flight took an hour and a half from the time it diverted until impact as you claimed.

So prove no other plane impact looked like Flight 93.

So prove no other debris field was 8 miles like Flight 93.

You're the one making the bullshit claims.  You run away like a scared little bitch when confronted by the truth and then try to explain your ass getting kicked by pretending all I did was say they were lies.    That's all you have left, bitch!  Excuses!


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> So you are saying the BBC lied in its article about the hijackers being alive?


Nope.  They reported what they heard from their office in the Middle East.  Every report of "alive" hijackers by ANY credible source occured before the pictures came out of the hijackers.  Once the people claiming to be the people the FBI was talking about didn't match the photographs, the jig was up.  

Now go ahead and produce one of these alive hijackers.  Go ahead! It would instantly disprove the entire government story.  What?  You can't?  Nobody has even LOOKED for them?  Why, that's just AMAZING!!!



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Just like it was pretending to report that WTC 7 had collapsed while the building astood behind them in the background?


Lots of mistakes were made on 9/11.  Remember Dan Rather reporting a car bomb going off in front of the state department?  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> But i'm sure you believe that it was just because it was "a chaotic" day


You have evidence to the contrary?  Was 9/11 a very well ordered day with everything going smoothly?  I assume you can prove every story had plenty of time for vetting to insure journalistic integrity, right?  I mean, all these news agencies wanted to make sure they got everything right vs. telling everyone what was going on as it was reported, right?  

I look forward to you producing a single shred of evidence to back up your bullshit.  If you wish to keep going, I can dive a lot deeper.  Depends on how much punishment you want to take.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> LOL
> 
> My "blatant lie" that the Planes were in the air for an hour and a half without being intercepted
> 
> ...



Wrong again, fucktard!  I showed you an almost identical accident that produced a nearly identical crash scene INCLUDING an eight mile debris field.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff7h7Ll8Dl4]YouTube - PSA Flight 1771: Eerily Similar To Shanksville[/ame]

Here it is again.  Watch it this time.  Maybe next time you won't embarass yourself so much!  Well, never mind.  We all know you will.  BTW, start the video at the 4 minute mark.  Still want to pretend the debris field of Flight 93 was impossible?  Still want to pretend planes were in the air for an hour and a half after altering course?  Or do you want to man up and admit you were wrong?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Here Patriot 911
> 
> Please Explain the reason for these cuts in the WTC rubble.
> 
> ...



You have got to be shitting me.

If you look hard enough you will see workers clearing the debris piles making these cuts.

Please make my day and tell me that you think this was part of your controlled demolition.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Gee i wonder how many Bob Smiths live in NYC?
Probably about as many  as there are Muhamad Hajii In Saudi Arabia......


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2011)

Damn patriot, did you scare him off before i could get a piece?


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Damn patriot, did you scare him off before i could get a piece?



Don't worry.  He is WAAAAAY too damn stupid to know when he's had his ass kicked so hard he has to take his hat off to take a shit.  He'll be back.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Gee take your proof to court if you've got it.  Oh wait, you're just a chickenshit cocksucker who knows full well you'll get your ass handed to you.  

I would love it if just one of you dumbasses would just admit that you are only here to get attention that nobody in your real life will give to you.  

What the fuck ever...

Buildings did not fall at free fall speed.  Fact.
No thermite was ever found at ground zero.  Fact.

Gee dumbfuck; what happened; you said within 15 minutes NORAD would have the plane surrounded.  The "e-mailing pilots" overshot MSP by over an hour.  Face it, you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.  

Thanks for the battin' practice though.

Fuck off and die.


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Patriot911, I addressed my errors concerning the time discrepancies you pointed out regarding Flight 77 in the other post. Still doesn't explain the 15 ft. hole or the confiscated and lack of video evidence that would clearly show the jet, but since you say the Pentagon is not heavily defended there must not be much surveillance there so there probably isn't any other video evidence, right?

The good thing about you debunkers is I am once again, after quite a hiatus, looking over the evidence. Sometimes memory isn't sufficient and when I am going to "debate" you I must focus on the issues that have the greatest evidence and the least speculation. That is easily by far the collapse of WTC 7, you just can't make a coherent argument against controlled demolition in the case of WTC 7.

But feel free to sling insults and use name calling instead of actually challenging the assertion that WTC 7 collapsed by controlled demolition to continue to highlight just how truly vile you are. (With the exception of Ollie who is not obscene)

Now since you all piled on with a load of bullshit I will attempt to address all your points in one post.

Showing a single plane crash similar to Flight 93 in no way disproves the plausibility that due to its debris field Flight 93 was shot down. I can show you multiple land based commercial airplane crashes that reveal a semblance of a plane 

On to WTC 7

The picture, one of many. Those are textbook controlled demolition cuts found after the buildings collapsed Why? Because the buildings and the manner in which they collapsed (near free fall symmetrical total collapse into the foundation leaving pools of molten steel -NOT DISPUTABLE-) lead to the obvious conclusion of controlled demolition.

You are accusing researchers who have obtained samples from the towers that conclude with a thermitic reaction of falsifying your studies. Well who the hell are you?

You curse at me and say i'm full of it yet not a single one of you can challenge the overwhelming evidence of WTC 7's controlled demolition collapse. Pancake theory, progressive collapse, fires on a few floors melting steel, its all crap.

Why not, in your own words, explain to us all how WTC 7, not hit by a plane, with sporadic fires AND I REPEAT SPORADIC FIRES AS IN THAT WAS THE REALITY, and a gash on the south side, caused a total symmetrical near free fall collapse, (do you accept near free fall Candy?, WTF did I ever do to you do draw out such disgusting words from you)

I await your response, or I mean drivel, from you vile creatures.




Ollie, at least you haven't called me every obscene name in the book or slung insults at me.

For calling you delusional, I apologize. I merely disagree with your perspective and conclusions on the events of 9/11.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, if you actually have any proof let me know. 

There were no "Those are textbook controlled demolition cuts" sorry but your picture showed cuts made by rescue/recovery workers.

And there is no other physical evidence that shows 7WTC was a controlled demolition. There is a picture which you cannot datestamp. And there is some off the wall opinions.

You make statement of opinions as if they were facts. Sorry but that doesn't prove anything. Physical evidence that would be presentable in court....You got none....


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 29, 2011)

Triton said:


> Patriot911, I addressed my errors concerning the time discrepancies you pointed out regarding Flight 77 in the other post. Still doesn't explain the 15 ft. hole or the confiscated and lack of video evidence that would clearly show the jet, but since you say the Pentagon is not heavily defended there must not be much surveillance there so there probably isn't any other video evidence, right?


Wow!  You got it!  

First off, the 15 foot hole is slightly larger than the diameter of a 757.  Second, the hole was much larger according to the official reports.  75' in fact.  Just wasn't round.  Was more flattened.  You know.... plane shaped.   

Second, why would the Pentagon have external cameras on an unused side of the Pentagon pointed at the sky?  Seriously.  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> The good thing about you debunkers is I am once again, after quite a hiatus, looking over the evidence.


Well, that's good because your memory isn't shit!  You've gotten almost everything wrong OR you're outright lying about it.  Either way, you're still a piece of shit.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Sometimes memory isn't sufficient and when I am going to "debate" you I must focus on the issues that have the greatest evidence and the least speculation.


Still waiting for you to produce an actual piece of evidence.  So far you've produced zero.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> That is easily by far the collapse of WTC 7, you just can't make a coherent argument against controlled demolition in the case of WTC 7.


Sure I can.  The complete lack of evidence one would have if there was a controlled demolition.  You claim it was a controlled demolition yet there is zero evidence other than your retarded opinion that it was a controlled demolition.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> But feel free to sling insults and use name calling instead of actually challenging the assertion that WTC 7 collapsed by controlled demolition to continue to highlight just how truly vile you are. (With the exception of Ollie who is not obscene)


Want to know why I call you a piece of shit?  Because I truly and honestly think you and the rest of your truthtard buddies are pieces of shit.  Literally.  I have zero respect for fucks like you who wish to spread lies while trying to let the real culprits of 9/11 slide.  I have zero respect for little bitches like you who want to use the deaths of three thousand Americans to push your anti-American agenda and pretend anyone / everyone is guilty other than Al Qaeda.  You don't like it?  Tough shit.  I am going to continue to expose your lies and bullshit for what they are.  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Now since you all piled on with a load of bullshit I will attempt to address all your points in one post.


Really?  So far all you've done is dug a deeper hole.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Showing a single plane crash similar to Flight 93 in no way disproves the plausibility that due to its debris field Flight 93 was shot down. I can show you multiple land based commercial airplane crashes that reveal a semblance of a plane


Your whole argument was based on the bullshit lie that no other plane crash was like 93, thus it was faked.  The fact that there IS another crash almost identical to flight 93 proves you are full of shit.  Even if it were true not a single other crash was like Flight 93 and Flight 1771, it still makes your argument pure bullshit because the crash has precidence.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> On to WTC 7
> 
> The picture, one of many. Those are textbook controlled demolition cuts found after the buildings collapsed Why? Because the buildings and the manner in which they collapsed (near free fall symmetrical total collapse into the foundation leaving pools of molten steel -NOT DISPUTABLE-) lead to the obvious conclusion of controlled demolition.


Yeah, I love how you say "not disputable", yet  you can't actually produce any evidence to back up your bullshit.  Why is that?  Yes, the fall was near freefall, AS ONE WOULD EXPECT if one understands the physics behind a collapse of that magnitude.  It didn't fall into the foundation as you've already admitted.  If it fell into the foundation, it wouldn't have damaged the buildings next to it.  And you've yet to produce either a molten steel chunk nor a valid source that could identify any molten substance as steel.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> You are accusing researchers who have obtained samples from the towers that conclude with a thermitic reaction of falsifying your studies. Well who the hell are you?


Thermitic reaction.    A MATCH is a thermitic reaction, numbnuts!  They proved it WASN'T thermite.  The reaction occured at too low a temperature and there wasn't enough energy released.  Learn how to read.  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> You curse at me and say i'm full of it yet not a single one of you can challenge the overwhelming evidence of WTC 7's controlled demolition collapse. Pancake theory, progressive collapse, fires on a few floors melting steel, its all crap.


According to a piece of shit proven liar like you.  MEANWHILE, the experts all agree.    Gee, this isn't even hard!  Come on.  The NIST reports are examined in great detail WORLDWIDE for accuracy because codes are changed due to the studies.  Not one credible agency or group has ever claimed the NIST is full of shit.  That is all on the shoulders of you stupid fucks led by an architect, not an engineer.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Why not, in your own words, explain to us all how WTC 7, not hit by a plane, with sporadic fires AND I REPEAT SPORADIC FIRES AS IN THAT WAS THE REALITY, and a gash on the south side, caused a total symmetrical near free fall collapse, (do you accept near free fall Candy?, WTF did I ever do to you do draw out such disgusting words from you)


What did you do?  How about lying your ass off and using the deaths of three thousand Americans to push an anti-American agenda sound?  So, yes.  You deserve everything you get.  Hope you like it toasty in hell!  Oh right.  You don't believe in Hell.  How convenient!

Again, why should we believe a piece of shit liar like you when the firefighters who were there claim it was far more than 7 or 8 floors with sporadic fires?  Hell, common sense tells one that a "sporadic fire" would burn itself out or spread, not stay still for eight hours.  Yet you want everyone to believe nothing happened..... even though there are videos of the entire south face of the building belching smoke.  How does that happen with sporadic fires on only a couple floors?

WTC7 smoke

Does this look like sporadic fires on 7 or 8 floors?



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> I await your response, or I mean drivel, from you vile creatures.


Really?  I would think a liar like you would dread people coming along and exposing you for the piece of shit that you are.  But hey.  Here it is.  Now run away like the little bitch you are.  So far your entire argument amounts to pure denial.  Real classy there, bitch!  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Ollie, at least you haven't called me every obscene name in the book or slung insults at me.
> 
> For calling you delusional, I apologize. I merely disagree with your perspective and conclusions on the events of 9/11.


Awww.... the poor little bitch got his widdle feewings hurt!    If you can't stand the heat in the kitchen.....

BTW, if you look back, you were the first to cast stones.  Sucks to be a loser like you!


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

At least you acknowledge that WTC 7 fell at near free fall speed, have you admitted it was symmetrical, Patriot911?

My explanation is in line with the laws of physics, controlled demolition.

I have still yet to hear your explanation, in your own words. Patriot911.

Not just "Read the NIST" report. Nope doesn't cut it, If I can offer my explanation, controlled demoliton, which is in conjunction with the evidence, you should be able to give your explanation as easily if it is so simple and obvious.

But you won't, you will just throw another lame insult without any substance.

There was molten steel at ground zero, take a look at my response to the other post, i can provide more video, photographic, and scientific evidence if you'd like.

In the meantime, do these firefireghters testimony count? I can provide more eyewitness testimony of the molten steel if you'd like.



*Molten Metal Flows at Ground Zero*









Please Patriot911, I'm having fun with you and your irate insane responses.  Don;t give yourself too much credit. As if I care what kind of garbage you spew at me on this messageboard. The sole purpose of me continuing the "debate" is to make you look even more like a irate, ranting, lunatic as it progresses.

You are vile though, along with Candycorn, who basically just jumped in on this thread  to tell me to you know what and also claim the buildings didn't fall at free fall speed. Even though the mathematical calculation for the fall of the buildings has been repeatedly demonstrated and shows what the buildings speed of collapse would be with no resistance to it and the speed of the actual collapse was almost identical, just a fraction of a second off. Way to go genius.


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

um, sporadic fires on 7-8 floors do cause smoke, whats your point?


----------



## Triton (Apr 29, 2011)

Anti-America agenda?

At what point did I ever say anything that was anti-american?


9/11 has been the justification for 2, now 3 illegal wars and the Patriot Act, which is not good for a constitutional republic.

IS there some speculation in terms of theories of 9/11? Of course. Nobody has all the answers. But there is certainly enough evidence that suggests the official story is at least not entirely accurate.


If there's even a slight possibility that 9/11 was an inside job, it requires further examination and closure. Our debate is irrelevant as there are millions and millions of americans that question the official story, in fact there are more people that do not support the official theory than there are people who support it, as i said before, you are now in the minority.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> Anti-America agenda?
> 
> At what point did I ever say anything that was anti-american?
> 
> ...



The Commission Report has all the germane answers.  You should have an  adult read it to you some time fuckwad.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> Patriot911, I addressed my errors concerning the time discrepancies you pointed out regarding Flight 77 in the other post. Still doesn't explain the 15 ft. hole or the confiscated and lack of video evidence that would clearly show the jet, but since you say the Pentagon is not heavily defended there must not be much surveillance there so there probably isn't any other video evidence, right?
> 
> The good thing about you debunkers is I am once again, after quite a hiatus, looking over the evidence. Sometimes memory isn't sufficient and when I am going to "debate" you I must focus on the issues that have the greatest evidence and the least speculation. That is easily by far the collapse of WTC 7, you just can't make a coherent argument against controlled demolition in the case of WTC 7.
> 
> ...


Mathematics prove it wasn't shot down dumbfuck.




Triton said:


> On to WTC 7
> 
> The picture, one of many. Those are textbook controlled demolition cuts found after the buildings collapsed Why? Because the buildings and the manner in which they collapsed (near free fall symmetrical total collapse into the foundation leaving pools of molten steel -NOT DISPUTABLE-) lead to the obvious conclusion of controlled demolition.


No Sword of Dumbfuck...when you have a controlled demolition, you have a staccato of explosions followed by a collapse.  You have no explosions on WTC.  You do have 18-20 floors missing from a corner and the seismic activity of two airplane crashes followed by two building collapses within a few hundred feet.  But please continue to pretend that such things don't matter.



Triton said:


> You are accusing researchers who have obtained samples from the towers that conclude with a thermitic reaction of falsifying your studies. Well who the hell are you?


No, we're accusing junk scientists who of being complicit in a lie that morons and mouth breathers like you believe and regurgitate.  



Triton said:


> Why not, in your own words, explain to us all how WTC 7, not hit by a plane, with sporadic fires AND I REPEAT SPORADIC FIRES AS IN THAT WAS THE REALITY, and a gash on the south side, caused a total symmetrical near free fall collapse, (do you accept near free fall Candy?, WTF did I ever do to you do draw out such disgusting words from you)


You showed up spouting bullshit.  

As for a "symmetrical" collapse, you're again full of shit on this too.  



Triton said:


> I await your response, or I mean drivel, from you vile creatures.


And we await the Lewinsky you'll no doubt get from your buddy Rimjob and Ms. Jones.  




Triton said:


> For calling you delusional, I apologize. I merely disagree with your perspective and conclusions on the events of 9/11.



Oh brother.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 30, 2011)

If your picture actually shows dripping molten metal, it proves nothing. What kind of metal is it? Aluminum of which there was an abundance melts at a much lower temperature than steel. As does lead and copper. To name a few...


----------



## candycorn (Apr 30, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> If your picture actually shows dripping molten metal, it proves nothing. What kind of metal is it? Aluminum of which there was an abundance melts at a much lower temperature than steel. As does lead and copper. To name a few...



Twoofers have a learning disability.  Hundreds of automobiles were beneath the towers; all with gasoline in their cars; acid in their batteries, and lord knows what in their trunks, beds, delivery trucks, etc...  If you can't account for the source of ignition--which they can't--you can't account for the temperatures of the fires ignited.  

The orange material coming out of the building was a UPS bank that was compromised by the aircraft; otherwise the tens of thousands of persons beneath the flow of liquid hot magma would have been hit.  None were.  Otherwise you would have had dozens (if not hundreds) of similar scenes in the twin towers if it had been thermite.  You had just this one.

All logic is out the window when dealing with twoofers.


----------



## Triton (Apr 30, 2011)

Typical candycorn response full of proafnity and nonsense, yet you still avoid the question.


Do I really need to show you a dozen more photos, videos, and countless eyewitness testimony, including scientific physical evidence , to prove to you that there was molten metal? No, you will just say it proves nothing.


Please, oh eloquent cancycorn, in your own words, explain how WTC 7 collapsed.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> Typical candycorn response full of proafnity and nonsense, yet you still avoid the question.
> 
> 
> Do I really need to show you a dozen more photos, videos, and countless eyewitness testimony, including scientific physical evidence , to prove to you that there was molten metal? No, you will just say it proves nothing.
> ...



Oh dumbfuck; so futile in your efforts.  You've been at this for years and have convinced nobody of anything other than you're full of shit.  Good job on that I suppose.  He he he

Feel free to keep broadcasting the bullshit nobody cares about and "experts" that have been debunked and fired; I'm sure they could use some attention; they've long been ignored and forgotten.  I sense you've gone through the same thing.  Poor beeotch.  

As for WTC 7, 
It was hit by the collapse of the twin towers for one thing taking out 18-20 floors of the building at one corner; the seismic activity of those collapses for another, and the fires that raged in the building didn't help either. 

You going to comment on the video that proves you and "Dr" Jones are flaming liars now?  

I own you; too bad you're not worth a shit.


----------



## Triton (Apr 30, 2011)

WTC 7 suffered the least amount of structural damage of all the WTC buildings, take a look at WTC 3







Yet, it did not have a symmetrical free fall total collapse into its own foundation as WTC 7 did.

Even if 18-20 floors were taken out on the south side along with sporadic fires on 7-8 floors this is insufficient to cause the kind of total collapse that WTC 7 had.

Furthermore, the seismic activity you mention would also be insufficient to cause the total free fall symmetrical collapse of WTC 7 into its own foundation.

So, you say that fire caused the total collapse of WTC 7. If you are telling the truth please explain why the building below did not have a total collapse:








How does your theory that fire and some structural damage can incinerate steel and pulverize concrete into aerosols causing total free fall collapses stand up to the example of the Windsor building in Madrid, which burned for 2 days straight, and did not have a total collapse?

If you would like some more examples of steel buildings that also burned for much longer, had more structural damage, and were even smaller than WTC 7 yet did not have symmetrical free fall total collapses into their ow foundations I would be more than happy to provide them for you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> Typical candycorn response full of proafnity and nonsense, yet you still avoid the question.
> 
> 
> Do I really need to show you a dozen more photos, videos, and countless eyewitness testimony, including scientific physical evidence , to prove to you that there was molten metal? No, you will just say it proves nothing.
> ...



thats what he always does everywhere he goes whenever he gets frustrated and cant disprove it,is start shouting off profanity and going on his bible lengh ramblings to try and save face in his posts when he knows he is defeated. was funny for a while,but then it just became the same old tiresome thing over and over again and he became a bore.

dont know why you bother with him and his lover Parrot.They have shitting problems and just fart in their posts all the time stinking up the threads as you can see.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> WTC 7 suffered the least amount of structural damage of all the WTC buildings, take a look at WTC 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plenty of opinions there; no facts....poor Sword of Shit.  Rimjob is here to supply the Lewinskys; I'm sure you'll enjoy that as much as he enjoys giving them; almost.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> WTC 7 suffered the least amount of structural damage of all the WTC buildings, take a look at WTC 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give me a break, there was no free fall. And every building is not the same. Just as what ever fuels different fires is not the same. There was 2 seconds of free fall of the facade of 7WTC. And that was only possible because the interior of the building had already collapsed.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 30, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > WTC 7 suffered the least amount of structural damage of all the WTC buildings, take a look at WTC 3
> ...



He was getting ready to announce the Ollie/Triton alliance.  LOL.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 30, 2011)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Lord forbid...


----------



## psikeyhackr (Apr 30, 2011)

Box cutters were used to cut the core columns below the impact zone of the north tower and that is why the buildings came down in less than 18 seconds.    

This is really an interesting physics problem.  The Empire State building will be 80 years old this year. But the ESB was finished before the neutron was discovered and it became possible to make the atomic bomb.  Of course there were no electronic computers to design the building or the bomb.

But here we are 41 years after the Moon landing with cheap computers everywhere and our brilliant physicists can't resolve this trivia.

This decade has surely been the finest for the entire physics profession.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT4BXIpdIdo]YouTube - WTC Modeling Instruction & Testing in the Real World[/ame]

9/11 is the Piltdown Man Incident of the 21st century.

psik


----------



## Triton (Apr 30, 2011)

Are you referring to classic crimp and kink in the middle that is conducive of a controlled demolition?

Yes that did happen with WTC7, textbook case of controlled demolition.

You're point?

Please explain how WTC7 , in your own words, collapsed.


----------



## Triton (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes 911IJ, this is going nowhere, but it is entertaining to watch.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> Are you referring to classic crimp and kink in the middle that is conducive of a controlled demolition?
> 
> Yes that did happen with WTC7, textbook case of controlled demolition.
> 
> ...



I'm talking about the east penthouse falling into the building followed by the west penthouse followed by the facade.

I'm talking about no recorded explosions.

I'm talking about no recovery of Det wire.

I'm talking about no recovery of any devise that could have set off an explosion.

I'm telling you that there is zero physical evidence of a controlled demolition.


----------



## Triton (Apr 30, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to classic crimp and kink in the middle that is conducive of a controlled demolition?
> ...






The collapse of the penthouses merely suggests an initiation of the controlled demolition like so many other buildings brought down by controlled demolition.

There were recorded explosions, and countless eyewitness accounts of explosions.

Where was the resistance from the floors below?

The falling of the east and west penthouse alone would not be able to produce a total symmetrical free fall collapse into the foundation nor would it leave behind
molten steel and thermite in the dust samples.

Just because you say there wasn't molten steel or thermite, now more recently discovered nano-thermite, is irrelevant. To cause the kind of total collapse WTC 7 means incineration, meaning using explosives to cause such.




I don't know where the devices are, I don't have all the answers. The evidence that does exist however, supports a controlled demolition.

Although Debunkers want every single detail of what happened (even though the official theory has been thoroughly debunked) with names, including SS#'s,  of the people who carried out the false flag attack.

Perhaps the devices are where the rest of the cameras surrounding the Pentagon are? Now that's speculation


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



I'm on your side here, in a way. i would ask that you provide us with the eye witness testimony.

Please, and thanks.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



No, you don't have any of the answers. 

There have been several other films of the pentagon attack released. none of them show anything more than the explosion.

You cannot show me a video or audio file of the explosions that you claim came from the collapse of WTC 7.  I can show you many of them that did have the explosions. And none of those sound anything like WTC 7 did.

So who carried out this attack. Names are fine I don't need SSN's.

The official reports have not been debunked at all. Except in some peoples minds....


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 30, 2011)

Triton said:


> The collapse of the penthouses merely suggests an initiation of the controlled demolition like so many other buildings brought down by controlled demolition.


So what is your evidence that this CAN'T happen in a non-CD collapse?  What?  You don't have any?  You're just talking out your ass again?  Big surprise!



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> There were recorded explosions, and countless eyewitness accounts of explosions.


More bullshit lies from you.  Show us the recorded explosions.  We all know CDs are very loud and you can hear them for miles, right?  Yet numerous recordings taken from just blocks away where you can plainly hear the collapse have NO EXPLOSIONS AT ALL.

Here is a good example.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-WZpXiEKAo]YouTube - WTC7 - "That is the building that is going to go down next"[/ame]



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Where was the resistance from the floors below?


Already explained to you.  Maybe you should take the explanation and have an adult explain it to you in very small words.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> The falling of the east and west penthouse alone would not be able to produce a total symmetrical free fall collapse into the foundation nor would it leave behind
> molten steel and thermite in the dust samples.


Nobody has said the penthouse collapses caused the collapse.  How deep did you have to dig up your ass to pull that bullshit out?  You've still failed miserably at proving molten steel and there was no thermite in the dust samples.  Why do you insist on lying about this despite all the times you've had the facts pointed out to you? 



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Just because you say there wasn't molten steel or thermite, now more recently discovered nano-thermite, is irrelevant.


Again, no such discovery was made.  You lying your ass off about it doesn't change the truth.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> To cause the kind of total collapse WTC 7 means incineration, meaning using explosives to cause such.


Only because your little pathetic peabrain is incapable of understanding that a collapse can happen without explosives.    Maybe when you grow up you will understand just how foolish you're being.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> I don't know where the devices are, I don't have all the answers. The evidence that does exist however, supports a controlled demolition.


So produce the evidence.  Come on.  How many times do we have to demand you back up your bullshit!  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Although Debunkers want every single detail of what happened (even though the official theory has been thoroughly debunked) with names, including SS#'s,  of the people who carried out the false flag attack.


You stupid fucks can't even agree on what happened, who did it, how they did it, or why they did it.  You're like a really pathetic version of the keystone cops.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Perhaps the devices are where the rest of the cameras surrounding the Pentagon are? Now that's speculation


Sure is.  Not a very good one.  At least you're learning that your bullshit is speculation not supported by evidence.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 30, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> I'm on your side here, in a way. i would ask that you provide us with the eye witness testimony.
> 
> Please, and thanks.


There are two witnesses who claimed explosions.  Kevin McPadden and Craig Bartmer.  Kevin McPadden is a die hard truthtard who also claimed he heard a countdown from a red cross radio before the collapse.    Craig Bartmer was very close to WTC 7 and heard booms AFTER the start of the collapse, not before like one would in a controlled demolition.  Then again, he was so close that if high explosives had been used he would likely have been rendered deaf from the explosions.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 30, 2011)

Let us not forget also that had there been any thermite in WTC 7 it would not have been found in the dust because it would have been burned up..... Once thermite starts it doesn't stop until 100% consumed.


----------



## Patriot911 (Apr 30, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Let us not forget also that had there been any thermite in WTC 7 it would not have been found in the dust because it would have been burned up..... Once thermite starts it doesn't stop until 100% consumed.



Let us also not forget that thermite is simply rust and aluminum.  I wonder if one can find rust and aluminum without it being thermite?


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

TakeAStepBack, eyewitness testimony is probably not the appropriate term for most of the people who's accounts have been recorded, they heard the explosions. However Anthony Saltalamacia,William Rodniquez, Felipe David, and Salvatore Giambanco are some of the people who actually witness sub-level explosions in the WTC, even before the planes hit.

I smell "Candycorn Logic" in your posts, Patriot911 and Ollie. You are stating there were no explosions or thermite found and therefore they did not exist. You do nothing to support those claims.

By default, you are accusing the scientists who have examined samples from the WTC of falsifying your data unsubstantially.

AND.......You still won't explain, in your own, words how WTC 7 collapsed.


OLLIE, Why don't you post some of these videos of the pentagon plane, the 5 frame one is inconclusive.











*Here's on scene testimony from firefighters talking about multiple secondary explosions*






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERhoNYj9_fg&feature=related"]Here's some secondary explosions prior to WTC 7's collapse.[/ame]




The collapse of the buildings was initiated by massive explosions, the buildings were exploded, this is how the concrete was pulverized to aerosol particulates, and huge chunks of debris were expunged and penetrated nearby buildings. The explosions were the demolition of the buildings along with other secondary explosions heard and seen both before and after the planes hit, BEFORE THEIR TOTAL FREE FALL SYMMETRICAL COLLAPSES.


Furthermore, the following are some of the people who heard explosions at the WTC:


Rich Banaciski -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Ladder 22]
We were there I don't know, maybe 10, 15 minutes and then I just remember there was just an explosion. It seemed like on television they blow up these buildings. It seemed like it was going all the way around like a belt, all these explosions.
Interview, 12/06/01, New York Times

Brian Becker -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Engine 28]
So I think that the building was really kind of starting to melt. We were -- like, the melt down was beginning. The collapse hadn't begun, but it was not a fire any more up there. It was like -- it was like that -- like smoke explosion on a tremendous scale going on up there.
Interview, 10/09/01, New York Times

Greg Brady -- E.M.T. (E.M.S.) [Battalion 6]
We were standing underneath and Captain Stone was speaking again. We heard -- I heard 3 loud explosions. I look up and the north tower is coming down now, 1 World Trade Center.
...
We were standing in a circle in the middle of West Street. They were talking about what was going on. At that time, when I heard the 3 loud explosions, I started running west on Vesey Street towards the water. At that time, I couldn't run fast enough. The debris caught up with me, knocked my helmet off.
Interview, , New York Times

Timothy Burke -- Firefigter (F.D.N.Y.) [Engine 202]
Then the building popped, lower than the fire, which I learned was I guess, the aviation fuel fell into the pit, and whatever floor it fell on heated up really bad and that's why it popped at that floor. That's the rumor I heard. But it seemed like I was going oh, my god, there is a secondary device because the way the building popped. I thought it was an explosion.
Interview, 01/22/02, New York Times

Ed Cachia -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Engine 53]
It actually gave at a lower floor, not the floor where the plane hit, because we originally had thought there was like an internal detonation explosives because it went in succession, boom, boom, boom, boom, and then the tower came down. With that everybody was just stunned for a second or two, looking at the tower coming down.
Interview, 12/06/05, New York Times

Frank Campagna -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Ladder 11]
There was nobody in the intersection, nobody in the streets in general, everyone just saying come on, keeping coming, keep coming. That's when [the North Tower] went. I looked back. You see three explosions and then the whole thing coming down. I turned my head and everybody was scattering. From there I don't know who was who. I don't even know where my guys went. None of us knew where each other were at at that point in time.
Interview, 12/04/01, New York Times

Craig Carlsen -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Ladder 8]
I guess about three minutes later you just heard explosions coming from building two, the south tower. It seemed like it took forever, but there were about ten explosions. At the time I didn't realize what it was. We realized later after talking and finding out that it was the floors collapsing to where the plane had hit.
...
You did hear the explosions [when the North Tower came down]. Of course after the first one -- the first one was pretty much looking at in like in awe. You didn't realize that this was really happening because you kind of just stood there and you didn't react as fast as you thought you were going to. The second one coming down, you knew the explosions. Now you're very familiar with it.
Interview, 01/25/02, New York Times

Jason Charles -- E.M.T. (E.M.S.)
I grabbed her and the Lieutenant picked her up by the legs and we start walking over slowly to the curb, and then I heard an explosion from up, from up above, and I froze and I was like, oh, s___, I'm dead because I thought the debris was going to hit me in the head and that was it.
Then everybody stops and looks at the building and they they take off. The Lieutenant dropped her legs and ran. The triage center, everybody who was sitting there hurt and, oh, you know, help me, they got up and and everybody together got up and ran. I looked at them like why are they running? I look over my shoulder and I says, oh, s___, and then I turned around and looked up and that's when I saw the tower coming down.
...
North Tower:
We start walking back there and then I heard a ground level explosion and I'm like holy s___, and then you heard that twisting metal wreckage again. Then I said s___ and everybody started running and I started running behind them, and we get to the door.
Interview, 01/23/02, New York Times

Frank Cruthers -- Chief (F.D.N.Y.) [Citywide Tour Commander]
And while I was still in that immediate area, the south tower, 2 World Trade Center, there was what appeared to be at first an explosion. It appeared at the very top, simultaneously from all four sides, materials shot out horizontally. And then there seemed to be a momentary delay before you could see the beginning of the collapse.
Interview, 10/31/01, New York Times

James Curran -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.)
A guy started scremaing to run. When I got underneath the north bridge I looked back and you heard it, I heard like every floor went chu-chu-chu. Looked back and from the pressure everything was getting blown out of the floors before it actually collapsed.
Interview, 12/30/01, New York Times

Kevin Darnowski -- Paramedic (E.M.S.)
I started walking back up towards Vesey Street. I heard three explosions, and then we heard like groaning and grinding, and tower two started to come down.
Interview, 11/09/01, New York Times

Dominick Derubbio -- Battalion Chief (F.D.N.Y.) [Division 8]
After a while we were looking up at the tower, and all of a sudden someone said it's starting to come down.
...
This would be the first one.
...
This one here. It was weird how it started to come down. It looked like it was a timed explosion, but I guess it was just the floors starting to pancake one on top of the other.
Interview, 10/12/01, New York Times

Karin Deshore -- Captain (E.M.S.)
Somewhere around the middle of the World Trade Center, there was this orange and red flash coming out. Initially it was just one flash. Then this flash just kept popping all the way around the building and that building had started to explode. The popping sound, and with each popping sound it was initially an orange and then a red flash came out of the building and then it would just go all around the building on both sides as far as I could see. These popping sounds and the explosions were getting bigger, going both up and down and then all around the building.
Interview, 11/07/01, New York Times

Brian Dixon -- Battalion Chief (F.D.N.Y.)
I was watching the fire, watching the people jump and hearing a noise and looking up and seeing -- it actually looked -- the lowest floor of fire in the south tower actually looked like someone had planted explosives around it because the whole bottom I could see -- I could see two sides of it and the other side -- it just looked like that floor blew out. I looked up and you could actually see everything blew out on the one floor. I thought, geez, this looks like an explosion up there, it blew out. Then I guess in some sense of time we looked at it and realized, no, actually it just collapsed. That's what blew out the windows, not that there was an explosion there but that windows blew out. The realization hit that it's going to fall down, the top's coming off. I was still thinking -- there was never a thought that this whole thing is coming down. I thought that that blew out and stuff is starting to fly down. The top is going to topple off there.
Interview, 10/25/01, New York Times

Michael Donovan -- Captain (F.D.N.Y.)
Anyway, with that I was listening, and there was an incredibly loud rumbling. I never got to look up. People started running for the entrances to the parking garages. They started running for the entrances. I started running without ever looking up. The roar became tremendous. I fell on the way to the parking garages. Debris was starting to fall all around me. I got up, I got into the parking garages, was knocked down by the percussion. I thought there had been an explosion or a bomb that they had blown up there. The Vista International Hotel was my first impression, that they had blown it up. I never got to see the World Trade Center coming down.
Interview, 11/09/01, New York Times

James Drury -- Assistant Commissioner (F.D.N.Y.)
We were in the process of getting some rigs moved when I turned, as I heard a tremendous roar, explosion, and saw that the first of the two towers was starting to come down.
...
When the dust started to settle, I headed back down towards the World Trade Center and I guess I came close to arriving at the corner of Vesey and West again where we started to hear the second roar. That was the north tower now coming down. I should say that people in the street and myself included thought that the roar was so loud that the explosive - bombs were going off inside the building. Obviously we were later proved wrong.
...
The sight of the jumpers was horrible and the turning around and seeing that first tower come down was unbelieveable. The sound it made. As I said I thought the terrorists planted explosives somewhere in the building. That's how loud it was, crackling explosive, a wall. That's about it. Any questions?
Interview, 10/16/01, New York Times

Thomas Fitzpatrick -- Deputy Commissioner for Administration (F.D.N.Y.)
We looked up at the building straight up, we were that close. All we saw was a puff of smoke coming from about 2 thirds of the way up. Some people thought it was an explosion. I don't think I remember that. I remember seeing it, it looked like sparkling around one specific layer of the building. I assume now that that was either windows starting to collapse like tinsel or something. Then the building started to come down. My initial reaction was that this was exactly the way it looks when they show you those implosions on TV. I would have to say for three or four seconds anyway, maybe longer. I was just watching. It was interesting to watch, but the thing that woke everybody up was the cloud of black material. It reminded me of the 10 commandments when the green clouds come down on the street. The black cloud was coming down faster than the building, so whatever was coming down was going to hit the street and it was pretty far out. You knew it wasn't coming right down. Judging from where people were jumping before that, this cloud was much further.
Interview, 10/16/01, New York Times

Gary Gates -- Lieutenant (F.D.N.Y.)
I looked up, and the building exploded, the building that we were very close to, which was one tower. The whole top came off like a volcano.
...
So now both towers have been hit by a plane. The north tower was burning. So the explosion, what I realized later, had to be the start of the collapse. It was the way the building appeared to blowout from both sides. I'm looking at the face of it, and all we see is the two sides of the building just blowing out and coming apart like this, as I said, like the top of a volcano.
Interview, 10/12/01, New York Times

Kevin Gorman -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Ladder 22]
North Tower:
John Malley, who was right behind me, I turned around for him, because he was doing something, either putting his coat on or something, and as I was looking at him I heard the explosion, looked up, and saw like three floors explode, saw the antenna coming down, and turned around and ran north.
Interview, 01/09/02, New York Times

Stephen Gregory -- Assistant Commissioner (F.D.N.Y.)
We both for whatever reason -- again, I don't know how valid this is with everything that was going on at that particular point in time, but for some reason I thought that when I looked in the direction of the Trade Center before it came down, before No. 2 came down, that I saw low-level flashes. In my conversation with Lieutenant Evangelista, never mentioning this to him, he questioned me and asked me if I saw low-level flashes in front of the building, and I agreed with him because I thought -- at that time I didn't know what it was. I mean, it could have been as a result of the building collapsing, things exploding, but I saw a flash flash flash and then it looked like the building came down.
...
[It was at] the lower level of the building. You know like when they demolish a building, how when they blow up a building, when it falls down? That's what I thought I saw.
...
He said did you see anything by the building? And I said what do you mean by see anything? He said did you see flashes? I said, yes, well, I thought it was just me. He said no, I saw them too.
...
I know about the explosion on the upper floors. This was like at eye level. I didn't have to go like this. Because I was looking this way. I'm not going to say it was on the first floor or the second floor, but somewhere in that area I saw to me what appeared to be flashes.
Interview, 10/03/01, New York Times

Gregg Hansson -- Lieutenant (F.D.N.Y.)
That's basically where we were. Then a large explosion took place. In my estimation that was the tower coming down, but at that time I did not know what that was. I thought some type of bomb had gone off. I was, I believe, ahead of the rest of the firefighters and officers there. I made it to the corner, and I took about four running steps this way when you could feel the rush of the wind coming at you. I believed that that was a huge fireball coming at the time.
Interview, 10/09/01, New York Times

Timothy Julian -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Ladder 118]
We came out from 90 West, made a left, headed east, and right when we got to the corner of Washington and Albany, that's when I heard the building collapse.
First I thought it was an explosion. I thought maybe there was bomb on the plane, but delayed type of thing, you know secondary device.
...
You know, and I just heard like an explosion and then cracking type of noise, and then it sounded like a freight train, rumbling and picking up speed, and I remember I looked up, and I saw it coming down.
Interview, 12/26/01, New York Times

Art Lakiotes -- Chief (F.D.N.Y.) [Safety Command]
Tower one now comes down. Same thing but this time some of us take off straight down West Street, because we realized later on, subconsciously we wanted to be near buildings. We all thought it was secondary explosives or more planes or whatever.
Interview, 12/03/01, New York Times

John Malley -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Ladder 22]
We were walking into darkness. As we walked through those revolving doors, that's when we felt the rumble. I felt the rumbling, and then I felt the force coming at me. I was like, what the hell is that? In my mind it was a bomb going off. The pressure got so great, I stepped back behind the columns separating the revolving doors. Then the force just blew past me. It blew past me it seemed for a long time. In my mind I was saying what the hell is this and when is it going to stop? Then it finally stopped, that pressure which I thought was a concussion of an explosion. It turns out it was the down pressure wind of the floors collapsing on top of each other. At that point everything went black, and then the collapse came. It just rained on top of us. Everything came. It rained debris forever.
Interview, 12/12/01, New York Times

Julio Marrero -- E.M.T. (F.D.N.Y.)
I was screaming from the top of my lungs, and I must have been about ten feet away from her and she couldn't even hear me, because the building was so loud, the explosion, that she couldn't even hear me. I just saw everybody running; and she saw us running, and she took off behind us.
Interview, 10/25/01, New York Times

Orlando Martinez -- E.M.T. (E.M.S.)
There was an explosion and after we started running, I was able to make it to Chambers and West, where I only saw one EMT, EMT Vega. She is new here. She was the only EMT I saw from the station and with all the cops and everybody else running, rescue workers. I grabbed her and I said just stay with me. We will try to get out of here.
Interview, 11/01/01, New York Times

Linda McCarthy -- E.M.T. (E.M.S.)
So when that one went down. I thought the plane was exploding, or another plane hit. I had no idea it was coming down. But I couldn't see it gone, because I couldn't see it really in the first place with all the smoke.
Interview, 11/28/01, New York Times

James McKinley -- E.M.T. (E.M.S.)
After that I heard this huge explosion, I thought it was a boiler exploding or something. Next thing you know this huge cloud of smoke is coming at us, so we're running. Everyone is, firemen, PD, everyone is running away from the World Trade Center, up Vessey Street. This is North End, we was running around Vessey and around North end to get away from the first smoke.
Interview, 10/12/01, New York Times

Joseph Meola -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Engine 91]
As we are looking up at the building, what I saw was, it looked like the building was blowing out on all four sides. We actually heard the pops. Didn't realize it was the falling -- you know, you heard the pops of the building. You thought it was just blowing out.
Interview, 12/11/01, New York Times

Keith Murphy -- (F.D.N.Y.) []
I was standing kind of on the edge of where our elevator bank met the big elevator bank. That was when the - I determined that's when the north tower collapses. We are standing there and the first thing that happened, which I still think is strange to me, the lights went out. Completely pitch black. Since we are in that core little area of the building, there is no natural light. No nothing, I didn't see a thing.
I had heard right before the lights went out, I had heard a distant boom boom boom, sounded like three explosions. I don't know what it was. At the time, I would have said they sounded like bombs, but it was boom boom boom and then the lights all go out. I hear someone say oh, s___, that was just for the lights out. I would say about 3, 4 seconds, all of a sudden this tremendous roar. It sounded like being in a tunnel with the train coming at you.
Interview, 12/05/01, New York Times

Kevin Murray -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Ladder 18]
When the tower started -- there was a big explosion that I heard and someone screamed that it was coming down and I looked away and I saw all the windows domino -- you know, dominoeing up and then come down. We were right in front of 6, so we started running and how are you going to outrun the World Trade Center? So we threw our tools and I dove under a rig.
Interview, 10/09/01, New York Times

Janice Olszewski -- Captain (E.M.S.)
I thought more could be happening down there. I didn't know if it was an explosion. I didn't know it was a collapse at that point. I thought it was an explosion or a secondary device, a bomb, the jet -- plane exploding, whatever.
Interview, 11/07/01, New York Times

Juan Rios -- E.M.T. (E.M.S.)
I was in the back waiting, you know, so we could wait for patients and I was hooking up the regulator to the O-2, when I hear people screaming and a loud explosion, and I heard like "sssssssss..." the dust like "sssssssss..." So I come out of the bus, and I look and I see a big cloud of dust and debris coming from the glass...
Interview, 10/10/01, New York Times

Michael Ober -- E.M.T. (E.M.S.)
Then we heard a rumble, some twisting metal, we looked up in the air, and to be totally honest, at first, I don't know exactly -- but it looked to me just like an explosion. It didn't look like the building was coming down, it looked like just one floor had blown completely outside of it. I was sitting there looking at it. I just never thought they would ever come down, so I didn't think they were coming down. I just froze and stood there looking at it.
Interview, 10/16/01, New York Times

Angel Rivera -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.)
Mike Mullan walked one flight up, and then the most horrendous thing happened. That's when hell came down. It was like a huge, enormous explosion. I still can hear it. Everything shook. Everything went black. The wind rushed, very slowly [sound], all the dust, all the -- and everything went dark.
Interview, 01/22/02, New York Times

Daniel Rivera -- Paramedic (E.M.S.) [Battalion 31]
Then that's when -- I kept on walking close to the south tower, and that's when that building collapsed.
...
It was a frigging noise. At first I thought it was -- do you ever see professional demolition where they set the charges on certain floors and then you hear "Pop, pop, pop, pop, pop"? That's exactly what -- because I thought it was that. When I heard that frigging noise, that's when I saw the building coming down.
Interview, 10/10/01, New York Times

Kennith Rogers -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.)
Meanwhile we were standing there with about five companies and we were just waiting for our assignment and then there was an explosion in the south tower, which, according to this map, this exposure just blew out the flames. A lot of guys left at that point. I kept watching. Floor after floor after floor. One floor under another after another and when it hit about the fifth floor, I figured it was a bomb, because it looked like a synchronized deliberate kind of thing. I was there in '93.
Interview, 12/10/01, New York Times

Patrick Scaringello -- Lieutenant (E.M.S.)
I started to treat patients on my own when I heard the explosion from up above. I looked up, I saw smoke and flame and then I saw the top tower tilt, start to twist and lean.
...
I was assisting in pulling more people out from debris, when I heard the second tower explode. When I tried to evacuate the area, by running up Fulton, got halfway up.
Interview, 10/10/01, New York Times

Mark Steffens -- Division Chief (E.M.S.)
Then there was another it sounded like an explosion and heavy white powder, papers, flying everywhere. We sat put there for a few minutes. It kind of dissipated.
...
That's when we heard this massive explosion and I saw this thing rolling towards us. It looked like a fireball and then thick, thick black smoke.
Interview, 10/03/01, New York Times

John Sudnik -- Battalion Chief (F.D.N.Y.)
The best I can remember, we were just operating there, trying to help out and do the best we could. Then we heard a loud explosion or what sounded like a loud explosion and looked up and I saw tower two start coming down. Crazy.
Interview, 11/07/01, New York Times

Neil Sweeting -- Paramedic (E.M.S.)
You heard a big boom, it was quiet for about ten seconds. Then you could hear another one. Now I realize it was the floors starting to stack on top of each other as they were falling. It was spaced apart in the beginning, but then it got to just a tremendous roar and a rumble that I will never forget.
Interview, 11/01/01, New York Times

Jay Swithers -- Captain (E.M.S.)
At that point I looked back and most of the people who were triaged in that area with the triage tags on them got up and ran. I took a quick glance at the building and while I didn't see it falling, I saw a large section of it blasting out, which led me to believe it was just an explosion. I thought it was a secondary device, but I knew that we had to go.
...
Within a few moments, I regrouped with Bruce Medjuck and I asked him to tell them on the radio to send us MTA buses to get people out. That didn't happen. But one thing that did happen was an ambulance pulled up which was very clean. So I assumed that the vehicle had not been in the - what I thought was an explosion at the time, but was the first collapse.
Interview, 10/30/01, New York Times

David Timothy -- E.M.T. (E.M.S.)
The next thing I knew, you started hearing more explosions. I guess this is when the second tower started coming down.
Interview, 10/25/01, New York Times

Albert Turi -- Deputy Assistant Chief (F.D.N.Y.)
The next thing I heard was Pete say what the f___ is this? And as my eyes traveled up the building, and I was looking at the south tower, somewhere about halfway up, my initial reaction was there was a secondary explosion, and the entire floor area, a ring right around the building blew out. I later realized that the building had started to collapse already and this was the air being compressed and that is the floor that let go.
Interview, 10/23/01, New York Times

Thomas Turilli -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.)
The door closed, they went up, and it just seemed a couple of seconds and all of a sudden you just heard it, it almost actually that day sounded like bombs going off, like boom, boom, boom, like seven or eight, and then just a huge wind gust just came and my officer just actually took all of us and just threw us down on the ground and kind of just jumped on top of us, laid on top of us.
...
At that point were were kind of standing on the street and I looked to my left and actually I noticed the tower was down. I didn't even know that it was when we were in there. It just seemed like a huge explosion.
Interview, 01/17/02, New York Times

Stephen Viola -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.)
Our guy went in with 13 truck, and he was coming down with the guy from 13 truck to bring the elevator to us, and when he was either going up or coming down the elevator, that's when the south tower collapsed, and it sounded like a bunch of explosions. You heard like loud booms, but I guess it was all just stuff coming down, and then we got covered with rubble and dust, and I thought we'd actually fallen through the floor into like the PATH tubes, because it was so dark you couldn't see anything, and from there it was a little hazy from there on.
Interview, 01/10/02, New York Times

William Wall -- Lieutenant (F.D.N.Y.) [Engine 47]
At that time, we heard an explosion. We looked up and the building was coming down right on top of us, so we ran up West Street. We ran a little bit and then we were overtaken by the cloud and we hid behind a white Suburban.
...
Oh, when we came out of the building and we were walking across West Street when we first got out of the building, we're walking across the street and all you heard was like bombs going off above your head. You couldn't see it. It was just cloudy. And we found out later it was the military jets. That was an eerie sound. You couldn't see it and all you heard was like a "boom" and it just kept going. We couldn't see 50 feet above our head because of the dust. So we didn't know if it was bombs going off or whatever, but we didn't want to stay there.
Interview, 12/10/01, New York Times


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

This is so damn funny it needs to be everywhere


I would like to highlight what I like to  call "Candycorn Logic"



Basically, what "Candycorn Logic" entails is:

Candycorn states something doesn't exist, therefore it doesn't exist.




For example:

Suppose Candycorn and I enter into a debate about the existence of the Moon.

I make the claim that "The moon exists"






&#8220;See, that's the Moon.&#8221;


Candycorn, using &#8220;Candycorn Logic&#8221; replies with  "No, the moon doesn't exist, go fuck yourself!"





Then, I respond to Candycorn by providing observable video, photographic, and physical evidence of the existence of the Moon to support my claim that the Moon does indeed exist.

Then Candycorn, continuing to use &#8220;Candycorn Logic&#8221;, states &#8220;That's not the Moon, fuckwad!&#8221;




After successfully stating that the Moon doesn't exist Candycorn is likely to reinforce his/her successful argument through the use of  &#8220;Candycorn Logic&#8221; with a resounding

&#8220;I own you biatch!&#8221;







This is how using &#8220;Candycorn Logic&#8221; Candycorn can simply state that molten steel did not exist at ground zero during 9/11 and therefore didn't exist despite the presentation of easily accessed video, photographic, and physical evidence supporting the claim that there was in fact  molten steel found at ground zero.


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> TakeAStepBack, eyewitness testimony is probably not the appropriate term for most of the people who's accounts have been recorded, they heard the explosions. However Anthony Saltalamacia,William Rodniquez, Felipe David, and Salvatore Giambanco are some of the people who actually witness sub-level explosions in the WTC, even before the planes hit.
> 
> I smell "Candycorn Logic" in your posts, Patriot911 and Ollie. You are stating there were no explosions or thermite found and therefore they did not exist. You do nothing to support those claims.
> 
> ...




Too long, didn't read, nobody cares.


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

Yet, you wasted precious time quoting the entire post, why bother?


Still waiting for the explanation, in your own words, of WTC 7's collapse.


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> Yet, you wasted precious time quoting the entire post, why bother?
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the explanation, in your own words, of WTC 7's collapse.



Tick Tock if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

No it doesn't, you've yet again wasted precious posting space and time avoiding my question.


Still waiting


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> No it doesn't, you've yet again wasted precious posting space and time avoiding my question.
> 
> 
> Still waiting



Keep waiting...or you could look for the post I made about 12 hours ago.  Your call dicklips.


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

Where, on what thread?


I have given my explanation repeatedly, would you like to read it again?




The symmetrical total free fall collapse of 47 story steel framed WTC7 which occurred 8 hours following the collapse of WTC 1, and 2, which was hit by no plane, having only sporadic fires on 7-8 floor and a gash on the south side, which aerosolized concrete and steel, leaving behind molten steel and nano-thermite in the dust samples, can only be explained by a form of controlled demolition.


Your turn, c'mon, you can do it


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> Where, on what thread?
> 
> 
> I have given my explanation repeatedly, would you like to read it again?



Like a poodle, you keep following me around...look for it if you want to read it;  Shocking as it may sound; I don't give a shit what you think happened; you obviously have an agenda, it's wrong in every way, you're immune to reason, logic, and authentic research by real scientist.

Bottom line, if you or any of the other brain damaged twoofers had any proof at all, you'd be before a judge instead of here at 11:00 at night.  You're here so its obvious you have nothing.  And you've spent 3 hours begging for a story.

Get a life dickweed.


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

YET, YOU CONTINUE TO RESPOND TO THE POSTS AND ATTEMPT TO ARGUE WITH ME IN THE FORM OF INSULTS AND NONSENSE.

1,500 architects and engineers, along with hundreds of Pilots beg to differ.


Oh, there is plenty of research supporting Controlled demolition of WTC 7, even some federal scientists are presenting it. All you have is a NIST report that's been exposed for its false data. Way to go, yet you can't even come up with an explanation for WTC 7's collapse in your own words.



LMAO, you don't think there are lawsuits accusing the government of complicity in 9/11???


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

Still waiting for your explanation for the collapse of WTC 7, in your own words


----------



## candycorn (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> YET, YOU CONTINUE TO RESPOND TO THE POSTS AND ATTEMPT TO ARGUE WITH ME IN THE FORM OF INSULTS AND NONSENSE.
> 
> 1,500 architects and engineers, along with hundreds of Pilots beg to differ.
> 
> ...



Yeah I should stop responding; I'm giving you an air of legitimacy by my very presence.  I'll stop.


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

Goodnight then Candycorn, be at peace.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNfkej6YyeY]YouTube - Doubletree Video - New 9/11 Pentagon video released[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LJvFjsl6zk&playnext=1&list=PLE15CBC0FDFCC6A5D]YouTube - Judicial Watch September 11 Pentagon Citgo Video[/ame]


As I said, they don't show much.....


----------



## TakeAStepBack (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> TakeAStepBack, eyewitness testimony is probably not the appropriate term for most of the people who's accounts have been recorded, they heard the explosions. However Anthony Saltalamacia,William Rodniquez, Felipe David, and Salvatore Giambanco are some of the people who actually witness sub-level explosions in the WTC, even before the planes hit.
> 
> I smell "Candycorn Logic" in your posts, Patriot911 and Ollie. You are stating there were no explosions or thermite found and therefore they did not exist. You do nothing to support those claims.
> 
> ...




Good post. Thanks for your effort.

A lot of the witness accounts of explosions were from all the 3 tower "collapses", right?
Or were all of these accounts from just WTC7?

Great post.

Can I ask your assessment on the spontaneous combustion of cars eye witnessed from FDR drive near South street seaport, to the parking lot on West Street across from the Verizon building, up and down church and Vesey street, etc?
Also, the people who reported spontaneous ignition of their articles of clothing?

The interesting items surrounding the use of thermite, is that is is a cutter charge that requires a high temperature ignition. I can account for cutting beams and causing a collapse, but it significantly lacks the energy needed to pulverize material. It is also extremely hard for me to get my head around HOW the culprits maintained the level of control needed in CD. Cell phone frequency, ignition charges, etc...could not be contained. Also, during controlled demo, the controllers tend to disassemble a building down to its core foundation. That is not the case here, yet MOST of the internal materials were completely pulverized.

And then of course there are 1,400 cars that were completely destroyed all over lower Manhattan that day...


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Ollie, I have not seen those videos before. 
I think they are still rather inconclusive. The other videos need to be released for more confirmation.


TakeAStepBack, these accounts are regarding mostly the south tower collapse.

I am actually completely unaware of the spontaneous combustion events you have mentioned, much time has passed since I have looked into the events of 9/11, new information has come out that I am not aware of.


As for the exact causes of the controlled demolition, there are some new theories out there that I have not investigated at all and cannot verify, including some sort of localized nuclear demolition.

Sspeculation as far as I know.

The nano-thermite is the most astounding piece of physical evidence to me, however. You have mentioned the SC issue before but I have not looked into it yet. You also mentioned you had an area of expertise relevant to the discussion.

May I ask what that is?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (May 1, 2011)

Sure, I'm an civil engineer by trade and work in NYC in construction engineering. 

I highly recommend reading my posts regarding the cars. Quite the anomaly


----------



## Triton (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I will certainly look into it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 1, 2011)

Triton said:


> Yes 911IJ, this is going nowhere, but it is entertaining to watch.



well if you dont mind stepping in the shit that candyfag and parrot leave on the floor everytime they fart in their posts and can handle their stink,then have fun. My nose cant stand breathing shit though.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 1, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Yes 911IJ, this is going nowhere, but it is entertaining to watch.
> ...



Then how do you breath?  Your head is always so far up every other truthtards ass as you try to ingratiate yourself to them that it is surprising you haven't suffered from anal asphyxiation already.  Then again, that might explain the brain damage.


----------



## Crosser (May 3, 2011)

Scary Stuff..! Feel Bad For The Victims Till Now!


----------



## Crosser (May 3, 2011)

Let's hope This Never Happens Again!


----------



## Crosser (May 3, 2011)

Long Live U.S.


----------



## Gamolon (May 5, 2011)

Triton said:


> Here Patriot 911
> 
> Please Explain the reason for these cuts in the WTC rubble.
> 
> ...



Hey Triton. Look close. I marked up the image. See those red lines that align with the "grooves" on that column? Those are made by torch cuts, not thermite. 





How would thermite make 45 degree "grooves" in that plate of the column?

Here is a couple of pictures of a torch while cutting. Do the cuts look familiar? Hmmm?









See those same "grooves"?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 5, 2011)

When I saw the first tower collapse my first thought was that the building cannot collapse like that. No way.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> When I saw the first tower collapse my first thought was that the building cannot collapse like that. No way.



But it did....


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 5, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is it this country seen fly into those buildings?
> ...



So what? He would have admitted to being the leader of planet Krypton if that's what they wanted. Torturing people makes us no better than the 911 attackers.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



And it was information gained from what you call torture that led us to UBL. I'd waterboard every detainee at gitmo if I thought we would get him.... And we got him. The shit worked....


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 5, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > When I saw the first tower collapse my first thought was that the building cannot collapse like that. No way.
> ...



Yes it did, but not like they said. Impossible.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2011)

Well there is zero evidence to say anything else happened.... Unless you know something these truthers around here don't know.... We've pretty much corrected everything they've come up with....


----------



## Obamerican (May 5, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> When I saw the first tower collapse my first thought was that the building cannot collapse like that. No way.


Do you get everything wrong or just 9/11?


----------



## Obamerican (May 5, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...


Torturing (waterboarding) or being crushed to death in collapsing buildings. I'm glad you're not in charge.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 5, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > When I saw the first tower collapse my first thought was that the building cannot collapse like that. No way.
> ...



A fire with a lot of smoke is a cold fire. You would be lucky to meld lead.


----------



## Obamerican (May 5, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Actually it's "MELT" lead. Since you're such an "expert" name me one other building that was built like the WTC. Is it possible that the design was NOT what the builders hoped for?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 6, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



There was a fire in one corner of the building. A cold fire at that. Just for the sake of argument, that fire did cause structural failure in that corner. Then the building would flop over to that side not fall straight down.

For the building to fall straight down all the beams would have to fail at the same time under different levels of heat. The chance of that happening is zero.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> When I saw the first tower collapse my first thought was that the building cannot collapse like that. No way.



And you are welcome to your opinion.  We can either believe your opinion or experts from around the world including the engineer who designed the towers in the first place.  Hmmm.  Gee.  That is a tough one.

I think I will go with the experts and not the uninformed opinion of someone making a guess.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Shit, you really expect us to believe your blatant lies and ignorant conclusions?    Not bloody likely!  First off, the video and photographic evidence proves the fires were across multiple floors and fully involved, not isolated to one corner.  Again, who are we to believe?  A now known, proven liar or our own eyes?  

Second, only the South tower had a larger fire in one corner.  Pretending both fires in the towers were identical only shows your complete lack of honesty in the matter.

Third, a building, especially one the size of the towers, wouldn't be able to fall to the side before the structures below it failed.  This is simple engineering, which is apparently far beyond the ability of some to grasp.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 6, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



I didn't say the fires were identical. But the results were. Besides, an oxygen starved jet fuel fire cannot melt steel.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That is correct, and there was no melted steel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 6, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



And even if the beams got hot enough to become plastic (which I doubt) they would bend and twist. They would not be cut like in the pictures above.


----------



## Gamolon (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Why is it impossible? Care to explain why?


----------



## Gamolon (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> And even if the beams got hot enough to become plastic (which I doubt) they would bend and twist. They would not be cut like in the pictures above.



Those were torch cuts made during cleanup. That has been proven.


----------



## Gamolon (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Can you prove it was steel and not aluminum or something else?


----------



## Gamolon (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Where's your proof of this claim?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Yet you claimed the fires were only in one corner.  That was only true in ONE of the towers, not both.



			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> Besides, an oxygen starved jet fuel fire cannot melt steel.



Still going with the retarded claim that an oxygen starved fire burns black thus the fire HAD to be oxygen starved?    It all depends on WHAT is being burned!  Take a tire and set it on fire.  You're not going to get any kind of smoke from it except black no matter HOW much oxygen you're going to pump into it. 

Here's an example from Caracas Venezuela:











This is obviously not an oxygen starved fire, yet the smoke is as black or blacker than what we saw in the towers.

Here's a good piece of advice for you.  Don't rely on the soundbites from conspiracy sites as fact.  The claims they make like oxygen starved fires and the like are nothing but bullshit that some think are true simply because someone wrote them down on a web site.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 6, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



Aluminum cannot be cut with a cutting torch. Nor can other metals like stainless or copper.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 6, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



I didn't get any sound bites from web sites. I work with fire all the time. (I have even been on fire several times.) 

Explain the function of the air pumps they used to put an cars to inject air into the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> I didn't get any sound bites from web sites. I work with fire all the time. (I have even been on fire several times.)


Why am I not surprised?    And yes, you do get your soundbites from conspiratard sites because you've been spouting off all the standard ones like the steel melted, it was only a jet fuel fire, the fire was oxygen starved, the fires were not isolated.... the list goes on and on.  So either we are to believe you get your "facts" from conspiracy sites or you came to the same fake conclusions they did and just happen to have them all exactly the same.



			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> Explain the function of the air pumps they used to put an cars to inject air into the exhaust manifold.


To more completely burn the fuel.  Get that.  Which part of everything depends on the fuel you're burning do you not get?  Temperatures in standard office fires routinely reach 1400F, which is MORE than hot enough for steel to lose more than half its strength.  Pretending the rules for an engine (black smoke = lacking oxygen) are the same for every fire regardless of fuel source is just ignorant.


----------



## Gamolon (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> For the building to fall straight down all the beams would have to fail at the same time under different levels of heat. The chance of that happening is zero.



The ENTIRE WTC7 building fell straight down at the same time?

That's just simply not true as the videos show.

You really need to come with the correct facts before spouting garbage like this.


----------



## Gamolon (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So you weren't talking about the "rivers of melted steel"? My mistake. You were speaking of these columns with melted steel?





\

As has been explained to you, that beam shows a torch cut. That cut looks exactly like the cut made here. See the second photo with the red oval circling the cut? Notice the "grooves" created by the torch? Same grooves appear on the cut column.


----------



## JRK (May 6, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Melt steel?
Jet fuel?


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2011)

JRK said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



Did it amaze you also that all of those people were jumping out of buildings that were not burning?

Some people would actually be smarter post lobotomy than they currently are.


----------



## Triton (May 6, 2011)

PF Tinmore, controlled demolition is the only feasible explanation for WTC 7's total symmetrical free fall collapse into its own foundation, pulverizing steel and concrete into areosolized particulates and leaving behind molten steel despite not being hit by a plane and only having sporadic fires on 7-8 floors with a gash on the south side.






One of them even used your typo to "debunk" you.





These guys can't explain in their own words how WTC 7 collapsed. 

Just keep asking them, they won't tell you.  

Its just too difficult to make up an explanation that is so blatantly opposed to the law of physics. 







Unless your SFC Ollie of course and your explanation is "a building fell on top of it"


----------



## Patriot911 (May 6, 2011)

Triton said:


> PF Tinmore, controlled demolition is the only feasible explanation for WTC 7's total symmetrical free fall collapse into its own foundation, pulverizing steel and concrete into areosolized particulates and leaving behind molten steel despite not being hit by a plane and only having sporadic fires on 7-8 floors with a gash on the south side.
> 
> One of them even used your typo to "debunk" you.
> 
> ...



I don't know why a piece of shit liar like Triton would continue with the same tired old lies even when he has been told time and time again he is wrong.  Oh well.  The truth is always there and incontrovertible.  Now watch Triton dance like the little bitch that he is when confronted by the truth.

Triton has been pretending for quite some time that nobody has responded to his request for how WTC 7 collapsed.  I've told him time and time again that I answered his question, but that he was too dishonest and too lazy to reference it.  And being dishonest and lazy, Triton is STILL accusing me of never having explained it.

Well, now you can see what a motherfucking liar he really is.

Proof posted on 4/29/2011



			
				Patriot911 said:
			
		

> Triton the lying motherfucker who can't stop lying said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what do you have to say now, Triton?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 7, 2011)

Triton said:


> PF Tinmore, controlled demolition is the only feasible explanation for WTC 7's total symmetrical free fall collapse into its own foundation, pulverizing steel and concrete into areosolized particulates and leaving behind molten steel despite not being hit by a plane and only having sporadic fires on 7-8 floors with a gash on the south side.
> 
> 
> There was no total symmetrical free fall collapse of 7 WTC. Anyone who has seen the videos can tell you that.
> ...



Um, in fact, a 110 story building did fall on it.


----------



## Triton (May 7, 2011)

Yea, SFC Ollie, sure looks like a 110 story fell right on top of it, maybe if the twin towers didn't have such a perfectly symmetrical total collapse you could make that argument.







"_The WTC 7 had a unique construction due to it being built over the Con Ed Substation. That put a majority of the weight of the structure on a relatively small number of main supports. One of these supports failed which caused a vertical progression up the building. This is evidenced by the collapse of the Penthouse before the collapse of the rest of the building. The collapse started to progress horizontally through the building until there wasn't enough support left to keep the building up, which caused the global collapse of the building. There it is in a nutshell. Now what are you going to do about it?_"



Thanks Patriot911, was that too difficult for you?




Your explanation however is quite flawed,

- The failure of one of the supports is not sufficient to cause the symmetrical total, no resistance, type of collapse.

-You fail to explain what initiated the failure of all of the supports, you do not account for the rate of fall in your explanation, the floors and other supports would provide resistance and prevent the symmetrical free fall collapse that WTC 7 experienced.

-You fail to account for what caused the pulverization into aerosolized particulates of the steel and concrete.

-You fail to account for the molten steel that you claim does not exist.

-You fail to account for the nano-thermite found in the dust.



The progressive collapse theory for WTC 7's collapse has been thoroughly debunked.The Murrah Federal building's collapse has also been shown to not be a suitable comparison as well.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > PF Tinmore, controlled demolition is the only feasible explanation for WTC 7's total symmetrical free fall collapse into its own foundation, pulverizing steel and concrete into areosolized particulates and leaving behind molten steel despite not being hit by a plane and only having sporadic fires on 7-8 floors with a gash on the south side.
> ...



You don't have to say much when you recite facts.  Nicely put.


----------



## Triton (May 7, 2011)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...







LMAO


----------



## Triton (May 7, 2011)

Here's some reading for you folks, your "progressive" or "global" collapse theory is a hollow shell with nothing to support it.

Pancake Theory False by NIST


----------



## Patriot911 (May 7, 2011)

Triton said:


> - The failure of one of the supports is not sufficient to cause the symmetrical total, no resistance, type of collapse.


Re-read what I wrote.  It wasn't the failure of one support alone.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> -You fail to explain what initiated the failure of all of the supports, you do not account for the rate of fall in your explanation, the floors and other supports would provide resistance and prevent the symmetrical free fall collapse that WTC 7 experienced.


Yes I did.  You're far too stupid to understand such stuff.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> -You fail to account for what caused the pulverization into aerosolized particulates of the steel and concrete.


Happens in every collapse.  High explosives simply initiate the collapse.  Gravity does the rest.  The pulverization is caused by the collapse.  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> -You fail to account for the molten steel that you claim does not exist.


You have failed utterly at proving molten steel.  The MOST you've done is proven red hot metal.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> -You fail to account for the nano-thermite found in the dust.


No nano-thermite found in the dust.  This is an outright lie.  The most Jones found was an "active thermitic compound" he could neither identify nor could he quantify the amount of energy released.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> The progressive collapse theory for WTC 7's collapse has been thoroughly debunked.


By stupid fucktards like you who don't know shit.  It has never been debunked by professionals.  Sorry, shithead, but you're too fucking stupid to understand half this shit, much less the real engineering involved.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> The Murrah Federal building's collapse has also been shown to not be a suitable comparison as well.


No shit sherlock.  The Murrah building didn't collapse nor should it have.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2011)

]





9/11 inside job said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 7, 2011)

Triton said:


> PF Tinmore, controlled demolition is the only feasible explanation for WTC 7's total symmetrical free fall collapse into its own foundation, pulverizing steel and concrete into areosolized particulates and leaving behind molten steel despite not being hit by a plane and only having sporadic fires on 7-8 floors with a gash on the south side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gomer Pyle Ollies logic is hysterical isnt it? He makes Gomer Pyle look like a very brilliant smart man. Yeah the trolls Gomer Pyle,Candyfag and Parrot always blatantly ignore the testimony of Barry Jennings which is the smoking gun of bld 7 they cant get around,they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.

btw,have you noticed how candyfag makes a moron out of himself and shows how desperate he is for attention? He exposes that by always quoting me when he knows I have him on my ignore list.THAT is someone who has a pathetic life and is seeking attention and needs help,the fact that he feels the need to talk to himself. thats why i highly urge you IF you are going to feed the trolls,at least dont feed candyfag,cause your just giving him the attention he seeks.same with his lover parrot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 7, 2011)

Triton said:


> Here's some reading for you folks, your "progressive" or "global" collapse theory is a hollow shell with nothing to support it.
> 
> Pancake Theory False by NIST



you might have to post some pics of some pancakes for them.They only understand if you spell it out for them dummies  style.


----------



## Triton (May 7, 2011)

"_*Happens in every collapse. High explosives simply initiate the collapse. Gravity does the rest. The pulverization is caused by the collapse*_. "


Are you admitting high explosives initiated the collapse of WTC 7? Patriot911?



Let me guess, Tom Sullivan is insane, right? Is a truthtard, has no knowledge of controlled demolition, etc

*Explosive Evidence at WTC Cited by Former Controlled Demolition Incorporated Employee*


This is not going to well for you guys, WTC 7 was brought down by controlled demolition, period.


----------



## Triton (May 7, 2011)

And these guys are insane, and they have no credibility, too, right? 

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXD3bAbZCow"]9/11 NYC Firefighters Controlled Demolition[/ame]*


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 8, 2011)

Triton said:


> And these guys are insane, and they have no credibility, too, right?
> 
> *9/11 NYC Firefighters Controlled Demolition*



Secondary explosions did not knock any buildings down and are rather normal in high rise fires.

You have nothing but opinion....... BTW Opinion is not proof. 

Wouldn't have any real evidence laying around would you?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 8, 2011)

Triton said:


> "_*Happens in every collapse. High explosives simply initiate the collapse. Gravity does the rest. The pulverization is caused by the collapse*_. "
> 
> 
> Are you admitting high explosives initiated the collapse of WTC 7? Patriot911?


  In your dreams, shit for brains!  It doesn't matter HOW the collapse is initiated, you're going to end with pulverization.

Let me guess, Tom Sullivan is insane, right? Is a truthtard, has no knowledge of controlled demolition, etc

*Explosive Evidence at WTC Cited by Former Controlled Demolition Incorporated Employee*

This is not going to well for you guys, WTC 7 was brought down by controlled demolition, period.[/QUOTE]
Wrong yet again!  One day you may get something right, but pardon me if I don't hold my breath.  Tom Sullivan was a loader, which is something akin to an apprentice.  He is NOT a controlled demolitions expert.  He does, however, bring up some exellent points, especially in regards to all the prep work that has to go into a building to get it to come down.  Yet not one of you silly fucks can even begin to explain how they could have possibly gotten away with that kind of prep work throughout three skyscrapers.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 8, 2011)

Triton said:


> And these guys are insane, and they have no credibility, too, right?
> 
> *9/11 NYC Firefighters Controlled Demolition*



They are very credible.  Unfortunately for dishonest fucks like you, they're not saying what you want them to say.  They're not saying it WAS a controlled demolition.  They said it was LIKE a controlled demolition.  You might want to go back to grade school and learn some English concepts like comparison.


----------



## Gamolon (May 9, 2011)

Triton said:


> WTC 7's total symmetrical free fall collapse



Why do you keep getting this wrong?


----------



## Gamolon (May 9, 2011)

Triton said:


> Yea, SFC Ollie, sure looks like a 110 story fell right on top of it, maybe if the twin towers didn't have such a perfectly symmetrical total collapse you could make that argument.



Why does your image above not include the penthouse collapse? Typical. I guess that posting the whole video INCLUDING the penthouse would prove that you are lying about "total symmetrical collapse". 

Here's real video that shows it was not "symmetrical".
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bjrAJVp4ds]YouTube - 9/11 - WTC 7 Collapse (penthouse)[/ame]

Why does your image leave this out?

Very telling.


----------



## Gamolon (May 9, 2011)

Triton said:


> "_*Happens in every collapse. High explosives simply initiate the collapse. Gravity does the rest. The pulverization is caused by the collapse*_. "
> 
> 
> Are you admitting high explosives initiated the collapse of WTC 7? Patriot911?
> ...





A "powder carrier" and "photographer"! That's your "expert" witness????? That's like saying I could take someone who draws structural blueprints using AutoCAD and saying he can answer questions about structural design and engineering.

Nice try though.


----------



## Gamolon (May 9, 2011)

Triton said:


> And these guys are insane, and they have no credibility, too, right?
> 
> *9/11 NYC Firefighters Controlled Demolition*



Explosions are 100% proof of EXPLOSIVES? Is that what you are trying to get out of this? You guys are hysterical. You're just like Takeastepback. Keep turning what they say into what you want it to mean. That's typical for you truthers.

I suppose when people say a tornado sounded like a train came through we should look for train tracks right?


----------



## JRK (May 9, 2011)

I am going to ask the million dollar question again to you
why?
you had people jumping off of buildings that were not on fire, ot hot enough to cause them to collapse
the war was on
why?
why blow up any buildings?
was 2 jets ramming them not enough?
was the death of the 1000s that would have died either way not enough?


----------



## Triton (May 9, 2011)

Gamolon, if you don't believe WTC 7 had a total symmetrical free fall collapse, isT here really any point in debating?

You attack the credibility of the sources I provide.


Who are you, Gamolon? Just because you say the building didn't have a total symmetrical free fall collapse it must be so? Only the most irrational of mind would not agree that WTC 7 collapsed in that very manner, akin to controlled demolition.

You point to the buildings initiation of collapse, so what? Other examples of CD have a similar initiation.


THE BUILDING CAME STRAIGHT DOWN, SORRY, BUT IT DID.

 WHETHER YOU SAY SO OR NOT.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 9, 2011)

Triton said:


> Gamolon, if you don't believe WTC 7 had a total symmetrical free fall collapse, isT here really any point in debating?
> 
> You attack the credibility of the sources I provide.
> 
> ...



Man, you are one sorry son of a bitch idiot!  The collapse was NOT symmetrical.  The collapse was NOT in freefall except for 2.25 seconds of the collapse.  Did the building come straight down?  Yes.  Then again, there is no way for a building of that size to tip over because there is no structure that can withstand that kind of pressure, so you lose there as well.  For you to whine and cry like a little bitch because people don't agree with you is hysterically funny, especially since you still can't even get the simplest of facts right.

Basically you are a loser of epic proportions.  Thanks for the laughs though!  See?  You ARE good for something!  It's not much, but anything is better than being a total loser like you would be if you didn't make people laugh at your stupidity.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 9, 2011)

Triton said:


> Gamolon, if you don't believe WTC 7 had a total symmetrical free fall collapse, isT here really any point in debating?
> 
> You attack the credibility of the sources I provide.
> 
> ...



UM, no it did not. Sorry but you must be blind.....


----------



## Triton (May 9, 2011)

WHAT!!!

The building collapsed at just a fraction below the rate of no resistance, free fall.

The building had a total collapse.

The building fell symmetrically into its foundation.



This is indisputable, how could you ever consider yourself to be people bearing any semblance of reason and deny these facts. Oh wait.......


How about a nice compilation, just to make sure you realize the building collapsed in a manner that can only be explained by controlled demolition, enjoy.




9/11: High Quality Compilation Video of WTC7 Collapse
Several different TV stations' footage of WTC7


----------



## Patriot911 (May 10, 2011)

Triton said:


> WHAT!!!
> 
> The building collapsed at just a fraction below the rate of no resistance, free fall.


redefining the term free fall to suit your bullshit purposes doesn't make it free fall.  So what is your evidence that the building fell "faster" than it should have?  Remember, opinion, ESPECIALLY yours, is not evidence.  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> The building had a total collapse.


And why shouldn't it?  There is enough stored energy in a building that size to completely collapse the building.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> The building fell symmetrically into its foundation.


No, it didn't.  You were shown pictures you acknowledged of building damage FIFTEEN STORIES UP.  How does a collapsing building damage another building fifteen stories up if it falls straight down into it's foundation as you lie about?



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> This is indisputable


You need to look up indisputable.  When you lie about the facts, the issue is anything but indisputable no matter how much you whine about it.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> how could you ever consider yourself to be people bearing any semblance of reason and deny these facts. Oh wait.......


Gee.... I dunno.... we're honest?  We debate the facts, not make bullshit up like you do ALL THE TIME.  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> How about a nice compilation, just to make sure you realize the building collapsed in a manner that can only be explained by controlled demolition, enjoy.


When you say "can only be explained by a controlled demolition", are you once again announcing to the world that you're such a fucking idiot that you can't see any other ways even though they've been explained ad nauseum to your sorry ass?  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> 9/11: High Quality Compilation Video of WTC7 Collapse
> Several different TV stations' footage of WTC7


So where are the explosions?  You know... one of the DEFINING CHARACTERISTICS of a controlled demolition that would HAVE TO BE THERE?  How about any of the other evidence like seismic evidence?  Cut beams?  Wiring?  Detonators?  ANYTHING?  What?  You have no "evidence" other than your bullshit opinion?    We know.  We've been asking you dishonest fucks for YEARS for a single shred of real evidence.  To date you've come up with a lot of excuses, but zero hard evidence that would lead someone to actually believe your fantasies.


----------



## Gamolon (May 10, 2011)

Triton said:


> Gamolon, if you don't believe WTC 7 had a total symmetrical free fall collapse, isT here really any point in debating?
> 
> You attack the credibility of the sources I provide.
> 
> ...





You keep contradicting yourself, do you know that? I asked you if the following video was symmetrical...



Gamolon said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, if you do not think it was a total symmetrical collapse there really is no point of debating.
> ...



Your reply was...


Triton said:


> Nope, it wasn't symmetrical,I suppose the timing of the initiation and the manner of the demo charges likely caused the more assymmetrical collapse.



Yet that building fell into it's own footprint. So you just argued AGAINST your own definition of a total, symmetrical collapse. 

A TOTAL SYMMETRICAL COLLAPSE means that the ENTIRE FRIGGIN' building came down at the same time, not in stages. Symmetrical does not mean it fell into it's own footprint.

Is this a symmetrical collapse?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-WvQbFMIWU]YouTube - Tencza apartments controlled demolition[/ame]

No, because it came down in STAGES, not all at the same time. By the way, you never explained in the other thread why you thought the video I posted was NOT symmetrical, yet WTC7 was.

Funny that.

Here is a symmetrical demolition video...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHQOqnaIce0]YouTube - Building Implosion Controlled Demolition Compare WTC 7 9/11[/ame]

Get it yet? THE WHOLE BUILDING CAME DOWN AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## Gamolon (May 10, 2011)

Triton said:


> WHAT!!!
> 
> The building collapsed at just a fraction below the rate of no resistance, free fall.



Tell you what Triton. I'll challenge you and your above claim right now. We'll put an end to this once and for all.

You give me the amount of time a 47 story building would take to TOTALLY collapse at free fall. 

Do you have the balls?


----------



## Gamolon (May 10, 2011)

Triton said:


> Just because you say the building didn't have a total symmetrical free fall collapse it must be so?



Just so we're clear. It's not because "I say so", it's because you are wrong!!!! You've been lead to believe things blinders on.

You are claiming that WTC7 TOTALLY and SYMMETRICALLY collapsed at free fall. Did it really? Did WTC7...

*...TOTALLY...*

...collapse at free fall? Totally means from START to FINISH correct? According to your truther brethren, WTC7 totally collapsed in 6.5 seconds making it free fall. This is a lie. Is that why videos they post neglect to show the penthouse collapse? Or is that not part of the "total collapse"? Here. I'll make it easy for you. Here is a video of the WTC7...

*...TOTAL...*

...collapse.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkOGkdNq13k&feature=related]YouTube - WTC7 NIST Clip with east penthouse[/ame]

Go ahead. Count the seconds. The east penthouse starts to collapse at :02 and disappears behind the buildings at :13. That's 11 seconds. Almost DOUBLE the 6.5 free fall claims. And that video doesn't even show the ENTIRE collapse.

I'll await your rebuttal.


----------



## Gamolon (May 10, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > And these guys are insane, and they have no credibility, too, right?
> ...



I love how these jokers interpret what people mean when using the word "like" to describe something.

Like I said, I guess we should start looking for railroad tracks when people say the tornado that ripped through their town sounded like "a freight train"...


----------



## Gamolon (May 10, 2011)

Triton said:


> You attack the credibility of the sources I provide.



You're damn right I'm going to attack credibility. You posted his crap like he was an expert in controlled demolitions and we should lend credibility to his "explanation" of what he thought occurred. 

The fact is he said they could have had access to the core columns from the elevators. Sorry, but the elevators did not REACH all the core columns. Second, he doesn't touch upon access to eight stories worth of perimeter columns that you idiots claim were "removed" to create the 2.25 seconds of free fall.

He placed charges from the direction of the demolition experts that ran calculations. 

Like I said before. If I took a person who made plans/blueprints with Autocad and asked him about the structural design and the calculation of loads/stress, would you trust him to know what he is talking about?

No you wouldn't.


----------



## Gamolon (May 11, 2011)

Triton said:


> Just because you say the building didn't have a total symmetrical free fall collapse it must be so? Only the most irrational of mind would not agree that WTC 7 collapsed in that very manner, akin to controlled demolition.



More contradiction on your part.

You are making a comparison to all controlled demolitions in that they are all totally symmetrical, hence your "akin to controlled demolition" quote above.

Yet you admitted that the video I posted previously of a controlled demolition was NOT SYMMETRICAL.

So which is it?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 11, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you say the building didn't have a total symmetrical free fall collapse it must be so? Only the most irrational of mind would not agree that WTC 7 collapsed in that very manner, akin to controlled demolition.
> ...



They do not have to bring it straight down. They could bring it down away from other infrastructures.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



You're right.  In a controlled demolition they can bring the building down however they want.  In a natural collapse for a building that size, your only option is straight down.  Even if the building were to start to lean to one side, the supports on that side would fail and the building would STILL come straight down.


----------



## Gamolon (May 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Tell you what. Please explain to me why Triton says the demolition in this video was not symmetrical:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ia9xoGDzIE]YouTube - Roosevelt House Building Demolition in Atlanta, GA[/ame]

Yet Triton thinks WTC7 was symmetrical:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bjrAJVp4ds]YouTube - 9/11 - WTC 7 Collapse (penthouse)[/ame]

Can you explain the contradiction?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 11, 2011)

For comparison purposes, why don't we post some videos of other steel frame buildings that have collapsed due to fire.


----------



## Gamolon (May 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> For comparison purposes, why don't we post some videos of other steel frame buildings that have collapsed due to fire.



Look up the Kader Toy factory.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 11, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > For comparison purposes, why don't we post some videos of other steel frame buildings that have collapsed due to fire.
> ...



The  Kader Toy factory was a cheap uninsulated beam building not even close to the towers construction.

What else do you have?


----------



## Gamolon (May 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Interesting. First you request videos of other "steel framed buildings" that have collapsed from just fire.

When I provide one, you move the goalposts. So now you want a steel frame building that  caught fire AND NOW ALSO have to match the towers construction. I'll make this easy for you.

You provide me a steel framed building that matched the towers construction, caught fire, and remained standing. That's it. Can you do that for me? When you do, please specify which building it matches in structural design. Either WTC7 or the Twin Towers.

I'll wait here yet again.


----------



## Gamolon (May 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Just so we are on the same page and you are asking ME for a video of other steel framed buildings similarly constructed to the towers, what is the criteria you have in order for me too match what buildings I present to you?

1. Height minimum?
2. Footprint size?
3. Design type?


----------



## Gamolon (May 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You use the descriptive text "uninsulated beam" as one of the reasons that building collapsed. That must mean you understand that unprotected steel can be affected by fire. Affected to a point that it can fail. Especially under stress.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 11, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Those buildings were built under different code. That does make a difference. It is apples and oranges.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Just find us an audio track of the explosions that would have accompanied a controlled demolition..... So far no one has been able to produce what would have been necessary to be there. Had there actually been a controlled demolition.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You are absolutely right, Tinmore.  But the towers had fire retardant that was known to be able to be knocked off by hand, and both towers had a very fast, very large object slam into them hard enough for the impact to register clearly on seismographs miles away.  Don't you think this might account for part of the collapse?

As for WTC 7, it burned for over 7 hours.  Fire retardant is usually rated between one and four hours of effectiveness and is usually assumed to be working in conjunction with other fire fighting methods like active fire suppression (damaged in the collapse due to water main breaks) or fire fighters fighting the fires.

The codes are not guarantees against collapse.  They are designed to insure that everyone has a chance to get out of the building.  The firefighters knew long before the collapses that there was a very real danger of collapse.  They took what precautions they could to save lives including setting up a perimeter around WTC 7 because of the possibility of collapse.


----------



## Gamolon (May 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Code has nothing to do with the way fire affects steel.


----------



## Gamolon (May 11, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Got those criteria yet for me so I can start looking for videos to provide you. Apples to apples you know.


----------



## JRK (May 12, 2011)

Well I see there those still trying to convince the world that running those jets into the world trade center was not the real event
Nope
that was just practice, or I dont know
I keep asking you guys why would you stop the event of people jumping from those building s that where not on fire enough to collapse, just on fire enough to burn those people alive that did not jump with an explosion


----------



## Gamolon (May 12, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## Gamolon (May 13, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Nothing yet P F?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Nope, not for you.


----------



## Gamolon (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Didn't think so.

Funny how you get your ass handed to you and you run away with your tail between your legs.

I expect nothing less from you folks.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



You are not here to learn anything.

Ignorant by choice.

Interesting concept.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I enjoy learning. Do you have any facts that have not already been disproved?


----------



## Gamolon (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





I beg to differ, but that's your opinion and you're entitled to it. 

Now, are you going to continue to be a big baby and cry that I'm not "here to learn" or are you going to give me your criteria for buildings so that I can present videos to you?

Remember, you said that they have to be constructed like the towers. Apples to apples.

I think you don't want to answer because you know where this will lead.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



You are just here to sell your agenda.

I'm not buying.


----------



## Gamolon (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yeah. That's what I thought. You know where this criteria question will lead. You'd rather hide like a coward than admit you're wrong.

Run along now.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> You are just here to sell your agenda.
> 
> I'm not buying.



Wrong again.  We're not the ones pushing an agenda.  That would be you and the rest of the truthtards.  What else can it be when a bunch of people have no evidence to back up their claims, have to ignore literally tons of evidence to make their "theories" plausible, and can't even agree on who, what, where, when, or how?  What else is there TO push but an agenda?  It doesn't matter if it is anti-American, anti-establishment, anti-semitic, or anti-whatever boogie man you imagine.  The truth of the matter is that you are using the deaths of 3000 Americans to push a bunch of bullshit.  THAT is wrong.

BTW, nobody is asking you to buy anything.  You can believe the truth or you can ignore the truth.  The truth is defined by what we know, not what we imagine, or by what we fear.  The evidence all points to Al Qaeda.  If you have evidence to the contrary, produce it.  Remember, opinion is NOT evidence.  It is opinion.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Whitewashed and disproved are two different things.


----------



## Gamolon (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Funny you say that. It's something you truthers know all too well.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 13, 2011)

I no longer believe that 9/11 was the work of AQ alone -- and haven't believed it in quite a while now.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Whitewashed and disproved are two different things.



That is a pathetic and silly excuse for denial of anything you don't like.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 13, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I no longer believe that 9/11 was the work of AQ alone -- and haven't believed it in quite a while now.



I TRIED telling you that many months ago.what made you finally get your head out of your ass and stop being afraid of the truth? You make agent Parrot cry now since you not brainwashed anymore and have seen the light.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 13, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I no longer believe that 9/11 was the work of AQ alone -- and haven't believed it in quite a while now.
> ...



What's always struck me about it was that 9/11 was like someone playing chess like Bobby Fisher and there's been nothing like it since, no sign of the brilliance that was evident then.

Finally, if it really was AQ behind it, why whack Osama?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Whitewashed and disproved are two different things.
> ...



How did a multi-trillion dollar military and intelligence infrastructure fail four times in one day? That's all. Just tell us how that happened? ~ Cynthia McKinney


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Cythia Mckinney was thrown out of office for not accepting the fairy tale of the governments just like every high level government official was.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The best defense in the world can be overcome if you attack in a way and direction not expected.  Our military was not set up for an attack from within the United States, and our response to hijackings was in no way prepared to handle the planes being used as weapons instead of as negotiating devices.  These are facts anyone can research.  People throw around numbers like "multi-trillion" as though all that money were spent on home defense.  Know how many planes were on "ready alert" for the entire United States on 9/11?  14.  Know how many were available for the North Eastern Atlantic Seaboard?  4.  Two at Otis and two at Langley.  That's it.  This is known fact.  All those trillions and we had 4 fighters ready to defend the Northeastern seaboard.  Was this new?  No.  It's been that way for decades.

Look it up.  Don't take my word for it.  It is public knowledge.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 13, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



you are the guy that lives in new york right? I dont get why you are saying this because AQ is the group that Osama headed.The corporate media is late on this because Osama has been dead for several years now.He was like oswald,knew too much so they got rid of him.Its a known fact that a few days after 9/11,that he said he did not do it.I spelled it out for the the troll who made this thread in the beginning here but he ignored it since it doesnt go along with his version of events.

You also have not been aware that people like congressmen Mckinney who did not accpe the official version,all of them who did not,have been removed from office.what a great country we have with such freedoms isnt it? cant even question the government version without losing your job. oh and Bin Laden was a CIA asset for them and the Bin Laden family was friends with The Bush family.

since you are NOW awake,you should read the book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy theory.

It shreads to pieces the fairy tales of the 9/11 coverup commission and nobody has ever been able to debunk it.agants candyfag and Parrot and Gam,can only come on here and sling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are which they will when they read this post. all the brainwashed Bush dupes they always run away with their tails between their legs whenever I ask them to read that book and refute it because they know they cant.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2011)

Questions are asked and answered. That is why we need an independent investigation. The truthers are only seeking the truth. There are no conspiracies involved.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tXtl0PJG2M]YouTube - 9/11 Omission Hearings - Michael Ruppert & Indira Singh Q&A - 9/9/2004[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Please present your evidence.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Questions are asked and answered. That is why we need an independent investigation. The truthers are only seeking the truth. There are no conspiracies involved.
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 Omission Hearings - Michael Ruppert & Indira Singh Q&A - 9/9/2004



Please, using a truther video to prove what? That they believe in a conspiracy?

Fact not opinion. Got any?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 13, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



It was all they had before we disrupted everything. And UBL staying hidden that long was rather brilliant. But why whack him? why go through a long drawn out trial where he would have a world stage?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Questions are asked and answered. That is why we need an independent investigation. The truthers are only seeking the truth. There are no conspiracies involved.
> ...



What was mentioned in the video that is not true?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



This woman believes that Washington's elite is linked with technology and investment firms that are fronts for al Qaeda, JP Morgan Chase, 9/11, and profitting from drug and child sex trafficking. And she gets all this because she worked on a computer program.

Not buying a word of it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



She was in the position to have knowledge in those areas. She was much more involve than just inserting a disc in a computer.


----------



## Obamerican (May 13, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Watched the video and you say she was MUCH more involved than inserting a disk in a computer. WOW!!! And you know this, how?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 13, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Trial?

I was thinking more the whole op should have been Super Duper Top Secret and we take bin Laden into captivity with no fanfare and have him tell us every terror plot he even dreamed.

Trial?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 13, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Come on Frank, Look at who's running the show at DOJ.....

Holder would have insisted on 24/7 camera coverage and probably would have insisted taking the jury to Ground zero, the Pentagon and to PA.....

Then he might have even dropped the charges. I do not trust this administration. Best thing was to simply take his ass out. After all,  wasn't it a dead or alive thing anyway?

Now, to have him in a secret prison for a few months does sound tempting........

But this really was best.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



This is the presentation she gave before the Q & A I posted previously.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xppZpG_Nwck&feature=related]YouTube - 9/11 Omission Hearings - Indira Singh Reads Sibel Edmonds&#39; Letter - 9/9/2004[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Frank you never answered my question of-are you the guy from new york?  also,do you plan on taking me up on my challenge that these trolls here never do which is  to read that book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy theory?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Questions are asked and answered. That is why we need an independent investigation. The truthers are only seeking the truth. There are no conspiracies involved.
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 Omission Hearings - Michael Ruppert & Indira Singh Q&A - 9/9/2004



except for the conspiracy by our government to murder over 3000 citizens of course.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 14, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I've read the book.  It is as much a retarded piece of shit work as you are, which is to say monumental.    Like the rest of your truthtards, it relies on lies and opinions instead of evidence and the truth.  

To prove what a worthless piece of shit the book is, why is it truthtards like 911 inside job STILL can't produce any evidence or put up any kind of actual rebuttal to the debunking?  Oh sure, the throwing of insults and the kind of sychophantic butt kissing 911 inside job is famous for are a rebuttal of a kind, but not something that is going to convince any kind of reader that they or their bullshit theories are actually true.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 14, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Questions are asked and answered. That is why we need an independent investigation. The truthers are only seeking the truth. There are no conspiracies involved.
> ...



Oh, you mean the conspiracy you fucktards don't have any evidence for and can't even agree amongst yourselves as to what happened, who did it, why they did it, how they did it, or when they did it?  Yeah, that kind of bullshit doesn't fly.  It just makes you stupid fucks smell really bad and makes everyone hate you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2011)

two farts in a row from you parrot,you really need to get that shitting problem of yours taken care of.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 14, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you parrot,you really need to get that shitting problem of yours taken care of.



Thank you for proving YET AGAIN you are completely incapable of responding to the questions presented to you or presenting the evidence you claim to have, yet to date not a single truthtard has been able to present.

Basically, you're all a bunch of fucking losers who are the absolute dregs of society.  Nobody needs shit like you.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 14, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I'll read it when you pay for it.


----------



## Obamerican (May 14, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you parrot,you really need to get that shitting problem of yours taken care of.


Shut up, you little worm.


----------



## Triton (May 14, 2011)

9/11 was an inside job


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 14, 2011)

No it wasn't.


----------



## Obamerican (May 14, 2011)

Triton said:


> 9/11 was an inside job


No, it wasn't.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 14, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Yes, I'm from NYC. 

Not so sure about the debunking book, but I will look into it


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28QukKjwLtI]YouTube - Loose Change Final Cut[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkh0Mx3bLDU]YouTube - Screw Loose Change - Not Freakin&#39; Again Edition Pt.1/20[/ame]


----------



## Patriot911 (May 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> YouTube - Loose Change Final Cut



So, do you just let videos tell you what to think, or do you actually have thoughts and ideas of your own?


----------



## Triton (May 15, 2011)

9/11 was an inside job


----------



## Triton (May 15, 2011)

You guys have no life outside of USmessageboard, do you?


9/11 was an inside job


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2011)

Triton said:


> You guys have no life outside of USmessageboard, do you?
> 
> 
> 9/11 was an inside job



Actually yes I do. A rather full retired life. This is simply what I do instead of watch TV like some people. 

For instance, on 9 Jun I will attend a dinner where i will be sworn in as the Commander of my local American Legion Post. Yesterday I was one of the members who placed 5 gross of flags on the graves of veterans in two different cemeteries. And on Memorial day I will take part in 3 Ceremonies and be part of a firing squad doing the 21 gun salute for 2 of them.

And that's only a small part of my life.......

By the way, I also contribute to several other message boards and run a chat room.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 15, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Loose Change Final Cut
> ...



I look at a lot of different things, So far the government story does not hold water.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I'll bet you haven't watched Screw Loose Change.....


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 15, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



I did. Did you watch Loose Change?

Also, you should check out the 9/11 Omission Hearings.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/166216-9-11-omission-hearings.html


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You see, that shows that you haven't watched screw loose change.

Because to watch it you actually watch loose change in it's entirety. But they add the actual facts to it as it goes along. You know the real facts instead of opinion and in some cases flat out lies.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 15, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



You mean they add lies as it goes along. IE: The very first thing they try to "debunk" is the Northwoods document, where they say " Furthermore the Northwoods document was _MAINLY_ about blowing drone aircraft from the sky to commit a false flag operation"
And "No one was to die in this fake plot" 

How can you say that with a straight face? Everyone knows that a false flag attack is meant to cause a response invasion or war that WILL cause casualties and deaths, not only that but in the document itself it calls for various attacks that would kill innocent people!

If anyone actually reads the document, it would be clear to them that it is not _MAINLY_ about this. It contains many proposals to stage other attacks where many innocent people would be targeted and killed, and ultimately lead up to a US "response" that would also endanger and kill our own military personnel in the response, that would be an invasion and war with Cuba.
Geez if this video starts out with this glaring lie, and people conclude it is the end all rebuttal, they are sorely mistaken.
I guess they hope you don't actually read it or any other information they supposedly "debunk".

The revelation of the Northwoods document is not to connect it to 9-11, but to show people that indeed the US government has in its service, people that are willing to make such plans and carry them out. 
Thank God that there were still people like JFK who trashed it, and the hope is that there are still people around today that would stand up to such a conspiracy and squash it, keyword here is HOPE.
The problem is that there are still many people that are ignorant, willful or otherwise to the fact that the US government is not serving them for their own benefit, or has their best interests as the first consideration.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yep Northwoods a plan that was never implemented. And this has what to do with the attacks on 9-11-01 again?

BTW there are thousands of battle plans etc hidden away in the Pentagon which will never be implemented. I'll bet there's even a plan on file to attack Canada. or defend the USA from a ground assault from Mexico.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 15, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I expect the next time I pm you in a couple of months for you to have some feedback on it it to give back to me on it and news that you DID read it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



tinmore you are argueing with paid trolls.they wont watch videos,they never watch videos or books you refer them to.anything that doesnt go along with their version of events,they ignore or make up lies about which is what their handlers pay them to do.they are just here to derail 9/11 discussions,best thing to do is put them on ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 15, 2011)

Triton said:


> You guys have no life outside of USmessageboard, do you?
> 
> 
> 9/11 was an inside job



they do a lousy and pitiful job of not exposing themselves as shills.the ones that are just in denial,when confronted with evidence and facts,they leave and dont come back which is what this one poster did on this thread earlier,the ones that are agents post bible length ramblings and blatantly ignore things and post all kinds of lies mixed in with half truths to try and save face in their posts when they know they are defeated.thats whay their hanlders pay them to do at message boards.they would never come back here everyday cfor their constant ass beatings they get here everyday if they werent getting paid for it.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 15, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Who the fuck are you to make demands on anyone, you piece of shit monkeyturd?    You've spent so much time with your head up Jones' ass that you've clearly lost what little mind you had left.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 15, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Pay attention to the highlighted part above. The point of bringing up the NWDS doc is explained in my post. In short, there are evil minded fucks that your elected officials appoint to positions that are supposed to look out for the interests of the American public, but do otherwise, but you know this already, it's hilarious how you pretend this nation is always the "good guys"


----------



## Patriot911 (May 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Wrong again, dumbfuck!  All you've proven is that they had them decades ago, not now.  Is it possible?  Sure.  Do you have proof?  Not even in your wildest dreams, you sick, twisted fuck!  Now go spread your sedition from whatever rock you crawled out from under.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2011)

LOL, You funny......


----------



## candycorn (May 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


*
It is a fact that NO ELECTED OFFICIAL ever signed off on Northwoods.  It is unclear if it was ever even brought up to then Secretary McNamara's attention; ever.  
*
You're lying; yet again.  You lie all the time.  You are a pathological liar.  The highlighted portion above has been brought up to you 20 fucking times.  Yet you continue to lie about it.  It was a plan someone came up with; I'm not sure who even---I would guess you know but won't say (how strange)--came up with it but no elected official ever endorsed or signed off on it you grotesque bitch.  You've lied about it now on at least two message boards and I'm guessing you are spreading your lies on "pottersville" or where ever it is you go when you're sparing us of your God forsaken oral diarrheal spouting.

Fuck off and die or start telling the truth once in a while.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Thankfully they are not on the other boards that I frequent.


----------



## candycorn (May 15, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



There was a poster here named Pottersville who invited me to come to his own private board:



> _Our ideology is left wing. We are international in scope. And we focus on topics that are frequently unwelcome at forums, which will not be relegated to a conspiracy theory dungeon.
> 
> We do not accept advertisements or donations._



I'm guessing the scum have found another place to settle (there or elsewhere).  Otherwise you would see the the scum tide roll in more often.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 15, 2011)

The NWDS document is proof that there are sick minds that are capable of coming up with a conspiracy that would endanger and kill innocent lives and military, on US soil. The fact it was not implemented only shows that there were sane people who would not sign off on it.
Next time you fucks want American citizens to assume the benevolence of the US government you will remember that shit like the NWDS plan was drawn up by the Joint Chiefs of Staff...of the American government.
BTW the plan had the written approval of the Chairman and every member of the Joint Chiefs of Staff.
My point stands without rebuke, that is we are not to trust anything presented from our government on blind faith, or for that matter any of you lying fucks either.


----------



## candycorn (May 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> The NWDS document is proof that there are sick minds that are capable of coming up with a conspiracy that would endanger and kill innocent lives and military, on US soil. The fact it was not implemented only shows that there were sane people who would not sign off on it..



And you're living proof that there are sick minds still in the USA capable of coming up with a conspiracy.  You see a conspiracy in everything and it never comes true.  You're a grotesque bitch who has no life and this is what you do for fun; invent conspiracies.  Think I'm wrong; please predict the next big conspiracy you whacko dumbass? 

You hate the powerful because you are so powerless so, instead of looking at the incredibly large mirror necessary to see yourself, you simply look at the powerful, assume that they screwed someone to get there, and come here and bitch about it.  

That sums up your entire pathetic life.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> The NWDS document is proof that there are sick minds that are capable of coming up with a conspiracy that would endanger and kill innocent lives and military, on US soil. The fact it was not implemented only shows that there were sane people who would not sign off on it.
> Next time you fucks want American citizens to assume the benevolence of the US government you will remember that shit like the NWDS plan was drawn up by the Joint Chiefs of Staff...of the American government.
> BTW the plan had the written approval of the Chairman and every member of the Joint Chiefs of Staff.
> My point stands without rebuke, that is we are not to trust anything presented from our government on blind faith, or for that matter any of you lying fucks either.



So how does this prove anything other than there are bad people out there?  Why is it so hard for an ignorant fucker like you to understand that a bunch of Muslim fanatics can plan something so horrible, yet you willfully, even gleefully, pretend that your own government supposedly does it on a regular basis?  

All you've done is proven just how stupid you are by proving there are bad people out there.  Tell us something we DON'T know.  Like how this somehow proves our government was behind 9/11.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 15, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The NWDS document is proof that there are sick minds that are capable of coming up with a conspiracy that would endanger and kill innocent lives and military, on US soil. The fact it was not implemented only shows that there were sane people who would not sign off on it..
> ...



Fuck off you self projecting whacko bitch, you can't rebuttal the facts presented, in this case a real conspiracy planned by members of your government, so you resort to your typical troll BS complete with wild assumptions, and attempt to strawman about conspiracies LOL, you are still the pathetic punked bitch you showed yourself to be countless times on the USMB. What's the matter candy pole ho, can't stand it when you been called out and proven a pathetic lying troll again? 
Hows that dead OBL story line working out for ya, did they finally get their story straight after what ...the 10th time in a week or so? 
Didn't you post the proven photo shopped fake pic of "dead OBL" while you were waving your ghey ass red white and blue pom poms all over the place? 
How come your sources always seem to lie to the American people, and you always fall for it, while you try to make people believe the BS?? Too funny  You pathetic loser!


----------



## Patriot911 (May 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Funny how fucktard Jones can't respond to my posts which directly refute what he writes.  We all know he reads what I write.  His ego is WAY too big to allow him to ignore what people write about him.  

How about telling us how this somehow proves the government was behind 9/11?  We know people are capable of planning and doing evil things.  This is not new.  But pretending that because some people in the 60s thought something up that this somehow proves a government without these same people is guilty of something several orders of magnitude worse is just ignorance on an epic scale.

Now run away ya little bitch.  We know you don't have the balls or the wits to respond.  You're nothing but a retarded little boy who thinks he is someone when he is nothing.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> The NWDS document is proof that there are sick minds that are capable of coming up with a conspiracy that would endanger and kill innocent lives and military, on US soil. The fact it was not implemented only shows that there were sane people who would not sign off on it.
> Next time you fucks want American citizens to assume the benevolence of the US government you will remember that shit like the NWDS plan was drawn up by the Joint Chiefs of Staff...of the American government.
> BTW the plan had the written approval of the Chairman and every member of the Joint Chiefs of Staff.
> My point stands without rebuke, that is we are not to trust anything presented from our government on blind faith, or for that matter any of you lying fucks either.



And there are thousands of plans on file that those same positions have signed off on. Not to implement but saying that they have seen, understood, and approved the plan as being militarily stable. Or would you prefer that we wait until something happens to plan for it? That is why we have exercises, many of them are testing small parts of plans. We had exercises constantly in Europe that simulated Russia coming through the Fulda gap. You can bet your ass they never would have. They knew we were ready for it. Same with those other thousands of plans, Some are rehearsed others are simply held and updated periodically. but there are literally thousands of them. Northwoods was nothing.... And no matter how you spin it has nothing to do with 9-11.


----------



## candycorn (May 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Pathetic is spending 9 years spinning your lies with nothing to show for it expect spending your pathetic life trying to convince ANYBODY you're not batshit crazy.  Good luck with that.
Nobody is buying it.  

*HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!
*​Please name one person that you've convinced.  NOBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!

Makes me laugh at you and your so-called life.  

I know, OBL being killed and your "mysterious" lack of posts lately are just a coincidence--NOT.  You've been in mourning over your buddy assuming room temperature at the hands of the Good Ol' USA!  

How'd that taste Bitch!!!!!!!!!

*HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!HA!!!*​*
I LOVE IT!!!*​


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 15, 2011)

What a pathetic silly little fuck you are. I suppose you filling almost your entire posts with the childish "ha ha"  is the best you can do. What a sad fucking loser you are.
The farce that your president committed is not a surprise to people who know better. We have suspected he has been dead for years , in fact many times from various sources this was printed and broadcast, only the most misinformed idiots actually believe "Obama got him!" 
You see when you have a source as corrupt, who has been proven time and again over the years to lie to the American people, as their very own government, well whatever they say just doesn't hold much water, for reasonable people that is..and you do not fall into that category of being reasonable.
No you fall into the category of treasonous propaganda spreading pole ho. Everything you say and post is BS as it all comes from the same proven lying sources, yourself included of course.
You should sign up for disinfo retraining, you lying sacks of shit really need it, as you have been proven to be just as big of lying fucks as your sources.
Hows it feel to always be on the side that gets caught lying all the time?
BTW, you also are becoming irrelevant and your propaganda useless as more and more people are waking up to reality, all they have to do is look around and watch how your president and government fumble and deliberately fuck them and the nation. 
You can't spin them out of this BS and make it all nice no matter how much you blabber on about it, you candyho are rapidly sinking into the minority of fools that either pretend it isn't happening, or willfully engage in the spreading of propaganda.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 15, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The NWDS document is proof that there are sick minds that are capable of coming up with a conspiracy that would endanger and kill innocent lives and military, on US soil. The fact it was not implemented only shows that there were sane people who would not sign off on it.
> ...



Again you deliberately miss the point and want to desperately tie the NWDs document with 9-11, when you know that was not the intent. I highlighted my point in the last response to your pathetic ass, and you counter with BS as always. Try reading my post once again maybe this time with a dose of ginkgo biloba for help with your memory lapses. 
But then we all know that you just _pretend_ to overlook most posts that are counter to your views and you like to play in never ending circular debate.
Again NWDs shows the kind of treachery, deceit and conspiracy that
members of the US government are capable of. Could someone with the same mindset be appointed or even elected in our current times? Hell yes, we should always be on guard and question every damned thing, you aren't doing your duty as an American if you don't.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 16, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



And once again Fucktard Jones runs away from the truth.  ANY human being is capable of dreaming up horrible plans.  It PROVES NOTHING other than the fact Fucktard Jones has nothing but insults and ignorance to offer anyone.


----------



## candycorn (May 16, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I think what the major difference is that Mr. Jones is mentally ill.  She wants to believe the worst all of the time because her life has been one disaster after another and thinks that everybody else is the cause of the tragic state of her affairs.  

Over and over, it has been proven that nobody ever signed off on Northwoods.  Yet she still presents it as some sort of policy of the American government; i.e. her supposed oppressor.

What it boils down to is that she hates America and wants everybody to feel the same amount of disdain as she does.  What she doesn't understand is that while people like me dislike government involvement, we don't blame it for all of our personal woes.  

Its called being an adult.  She never grew up and you can see that in all of the crap that she posts.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 16, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



What Northwoods shows us is that the system works and shit like that is thrown in the garbage.

And there is a difference between questioning and being obsessed. We know who ignores the facts. I'm not one of them....


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 16, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



The NWDS doc is still proof that a powerful group of men, the Joint Chiefs of Staff, in this case came up with, and signed off on an evil plan to commit murder wrapped up in lies and conspiracy.
These weren't just some low ranking insignificant bunch of morons, these were highly educated individuals in authoritatively sensitive positions in our nations government, who to an extent, held the lives of the American people in their hands.
All that was needed was for a like minded president to sign on the line and the plan would have been implemented. That should be enough to make a reasonable American take notice and send chills down their spine, and make them even more vigilant as ever to keep an eye on the capabilities of those they are supposed to trust.
We can't trust them, and can't trust those who minimize the important ramifications the revealing of such a plan and document has.
You people would have us believe that since JFK did not follow through with it and it never was implemented, it is okay and the American public can just go back to sleep, even though the very real possibility of something like this happening still exists to this day.
Then you call those of us who are awake to what is happening in our nation, obsessed! Fuck you, I choose to be on guard and vigilant, rather then listening to a bunch of liars like you all, who kiss ass and believe everything the PTB tells.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 16, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Reaching again in your box of tactics and running out of ammo, so you resort to the only thing you are capable of, that is the personal attack  Complete with a very poorly crafted gender smear lol!
You are such a weak pussy, anyone can draw what you really are out of you! All we need is to back you in a corner with the truth, and you throw your typical  sissy fit and resort to a tactic that shows us all who you really are LOL!
BTW... My screen name is not a gender confusing name like "CANDYcorn", and I can post all the times you have referred to male genitalia in your posts to make people think twice about what the fuck you really are, he/she/it?? Perhaps you are still confused and haven't gotten over whatever traumatic sexual experience you endured...
Anyways, you're a sick fuck and a lying troll shill to boot, nobody listens to you except the other troll shills, you are of no significance to the majority of reasonable USMB members and other reasonable people whose political forums you have infested with your filth and treason.
Now go and get your lotion from the basket and change your pad Buffalo Bill.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 16, 2011)

Does it hurt to live each day to live in fear of your own Government?

I'm sorry for you.

If I had that much fear I would have moved off into the mountains years ago....


----------



## Patriot911 (May 16, 2011)

Once again Fucktard Jones runs away from the fact ANYONE can be evil and this is proof of nothing without corroborating evidence.  Did some people back in the 60s think up some bad shit?  Yes.  Does that mean our government did 9/11?  Not without evidence they did so.  Paranoid delusions are the disease truthtards carry around like a bunch of infected rats out to destroy everything they can.  And what better example of a paranoid delusion do you need other than "if they thought of it then, they must have thought of it now and DID IT".  Nothing to substantiate the claim other than their own inherent, psycho delusions all while ignoring the overwhelming evidence that IS there that shows Al Qaeda was behind 9/11.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 16, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Does it hurt to live each day to live in fear of your own Government?
> 
> I'm sorry for you.
> 
> If I had that much fear I would have moved off into the mountains years ago....


 I don't fear the government, but they fear the awakened American citizen. That is why they have to dumb them down with chemicals and pharmaceuticals and lie to them with propaganda and fearmongering, for fear of the masses waking up and realizing what they have done to the nation that their original forefathers fought and died for.
 It is brainwashed dupes like you that live in fear of their made up boogeyman. You fucks are such cowards you happily agree to let them grope your wives and children as well yourselves just so you can be _safe_   You Fucking pussies. I don't feel sorry for you, you deserve whatever hardship their treason and your acquiescence to it causes you.


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Does it hurt to live each day to live in fear of your own Government?
> ...






She's cute when she's mad.


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Does it hurt to live each day to live in fear of your own Government?
> 
> I'm sorry for you.
> 
> If I had that much fear I would have moved off into the mountains years ago....



I'd help the grotesque bitch pack; shouldn't take more than a few minutes.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 17, 2011)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Does it hurt to live each day to live in fear of your own Government?
> ...


Only thing you know how to pack is your ass trollho. What's the matter run out of BS to say to try to convince people your version of 9-11 events is anywhere near the truth?
Typical for you to post such shit, especially when you been punked so many times  You are such a sad, gender confused, no worthwhile life POS


----------



## Patriot911 (May 17, 2011)

I see fucktard Jones is still running from the truth.  I wonder if he will ever grow balls enough to actually address the truth instead of just hurling insults like the little monkeys at the zoo hurl their own shit.  I doubt it.  The **** isn't man enough to debate.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 17, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnliRXAIyIo&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Actor Danny Bonaduce meets critic Mark Dice[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



he he he....coming from the grotesque bitch who is about to lose her house and who has not changed one mind in 9 years it's totally meaningless.  The next time you matter to anybody will be the first time you matter to anybody....and I think you know that.

Which is, of course, the reason why you're just so rude, confused, and flat out angry.

In short, you're garbage.  Whats worse; you know it.  And so does everybody else. 

How sad.


----------



## eots (May 17, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Danny is actually pretty cool.. I spoke with him and his wife several times    Mark and Danny are now on good terms and shook hands


----------



## Patriot911 (May 17, 2011)

eots said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Why ANYONE would want ANYTHING to do with a piece of shit like you is beyond me.  Danny's handling of the truthtard was classic though!


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 17, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are one delusional motherfucker, now you would have people believe you know USMB members personal finances LOL!!
What a fucking nutjob  You believe you have some super duper telepathic power that enables you to know so much?? 

But we all know you always like to project truth about yourself on message boards, anyone can follow your BS and see that..Oh man I can't stop laughing at you..you are a fucking nutcase..I suggest you double down on the psychotropics and keep your therapy appointments man, it might be what you need to push you back over the fence to sanity..get a life you lonely sad loser bitch, it's so obvious your only life is trolling message boards.

See people like you have deep-rooted psychological issues beyond natural anxieties, have a history of failed personal relationships and been rejected or spurned multiple times in trying to establish one, then spend hours obsessed in trying to figure out why.

 People like you go on to express their frustration from all the rejection (and personal trauma) in their lives, as an internet troll, this coupled with an innate sense of self fabricated superiority based on narcissistic fantasy to cope with your real world social isolation. 

You use the anonymity of internet message forums as your therapy, and as a release from your pathetic life, and you even have multiple accounts on different forums, so you can skip to one that may have an unsuspecting victim you can unleash your personal attacks, condescension, and vile remarks on. 
You do this as an attempt to take out all the nasty things that happened in your sad life, but ultimately derives from your inability to express your inadequacies and anger, other then through the safety net of cyberspace.
You obviously have deep seeded bitterness, probably stemming from the physical and or mental abuse inflicted upon you, possibly coupled with failed marriages, and or relationships.
That and your probably ugly and smell bad too doesn't help your situation much, so please cut out the tough guy/gal facade, it fell down a long time ago...just as fast as WTC 7.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 17, 2011)

WOW! somebody needs a vacation....


----------



## Patriot911 (May 17, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> WOW! somebody needs a vacation....



To the funny farm. Where life is beautiful all the time and he'll be happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're coming to take him away, ha-haaa!!!!! 

They're coming to take him away, ha-haaa, they're coming to take him away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.

To the happy home. With trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're coming to take him away, ha-haaa!!! 

Anyone wanting to see what a truly disgusting piece of shit is like needs look no further than the fuck named Mr. Jones.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 17, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> WOW! somebody needs a vacation....



Unlikely she can afford another trip to the sanitarium until the Obamacare is fully installed.  In the mean time it's pills and tree.


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! somebody needs a vacation....
> ...



Nice post.


----------



## eots (May 17, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > slukasiewski said:
> ...



because.... I AM WAY COOL


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 17, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I see my previous post about the mental condition of sickcos like you
hit home to the both of you, so now you are pairing up...what a nice couple you two make!!  A real fag team... I mean tag team!






 It is funny how you 2 always troll in tandem., and are always there for each other to um..cover each others asses   What a soap opera your PM Inbox topics must be!! 







 The following descriptions fit you 2 lovebirds to a tee, especially how you use the anonymity of the internet to take out your real life traumatic experiences that has caused the personality disorders you suffer from on strangers in cyberspace. 
Do you 2 flip a coin to see who is going to be the butch or the bitch??


To help those who have come across your displays of mental illness  better understand why people like you 'troll' you first have to understand mental illness. Trolling is a sign of someone who is mentally ill, or who is emotionally unbalanced and angry at normal people for some reason or other. The following descriptions fit the 2 posters above like a glove on a TSA agents hand. 

We find that most people who are trolls do this for 5 reasons:   
1. An abusive childhood. 

2.  Mental illness / Mental Health Problems

3.  Homosexuals in denial.  ( wow both "Candy"corn and Patriot 9-11 fit this one the most accurately) 

4. Social Outcasts 

( no doubt about this one for the both of them too, they spend their lives on various internet forums for their version of socialization, to fulfill their lack of meaningful human contact)  

5. Sexual Predators 

For the full explanations of these 5 reasons why "Candy"corn and its sidekick Parrot9-11 are the way they are click on the helpful link.
ANTI - TROLL . ORG

I didn't make this up and thought it would be helpful to those who have encountered people like the 2 posters above, and wondered, like I did, how and why there are people like this on the internet and society in general.

They are sad examples of frustrated sick creatures that can not debate coherently, nor can they have normal intelligent discussions without resorting to obscene name calling, condescending remarks, defamatory or derogatory statements.


 I hope this helps those of you understand why these 2 are the way they are. If anyone can help them with contacts to psychiatrists and or therapists drop them a heads up PM or perhaps the more humane thing would be to send them tips on the quickest form of euthanasia to spare us all. Thank you for your attention to this matter.

And remember..19 insanely motivated Saudis with pocket knives?
NEVER PROVEN


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! somebody needs a vacation....
> ...



Still a nice post.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 18, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Well, like everything else, you're both wrong and delusional.  Keep dreaming though.  Do you pretend when people spit on you that they are really congratulating you on a job well done?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 18, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> I see my previous post about the mental condition of sickcos like you
> hit home to the both of you, so now you are pairing up...what a nice couple you two make!!  A real fag team... I mean tag team!
> 
> It is funny how you 2 always troll in tandem., and are always there for each other to um..cover each others asses   What a soap opera your PM Inbox topics must be!!


Anyone else notice the irony of Jones crying like the little bitch he is about homocentric insults being used and then he turns right around and uses them?    What a piece of shit douchbag.  Anyone else need more proof that fucktards like Jones believe the rules don't apply to them even when they are their own rules?  



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> To help those who have come across your displays of mental illness  better understand why people like you 'troll' you first have to understand mental illness. Trolling is a sign of someone who is mentally ill, or who is emotionally unbalanced and angry at normal people for some reason or other. The following descriptions fit the 2 posters above like a glove on a TSA agents hand.


Maybe you should look up the definintion of troll; someone who makes posts that do not contribute to the discussion at hand.  Wow!  Fits you to a tee along with a lot of your other truthtard buddies.  Yet you never attack them.    Another sign of the hypocricy of the traitorous fucks known as truthtards.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> And remember..19 insanely motivated Saudis with pocket knives?
> NEVER PROVEN


Wrong yet again.  They had to prove it in a court of law in order to charge and convict Moussaoui.  They did so.  So your claim is absolute, total bullshit.  I know it.  You know it.  Everyone else knows it.  Now wipe that shit off your face and beg forgiveness for being such a scumbag ****.


----------



## eots (May 18, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



I am delusional ?...I think the delusional one would be the one given to having little imaginings  of what takes place in my life outside of a messageboard
I was fortunate to meet them both and  I enjoyed my conversation with both of them and found them to both to be interesting intelligent colorful gentlemen


----------



## eots (May 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvzlFBgbHVE]YouTube - Danny Bonaduce Meets Mark Dice...again.[/ame]


----------



## Triton (May 19, 2011)

Great video, I wonder if Danny will come out and admit that WTC7's total symmetrical free fall collapse was not caused by sporadic fires on 7-8 floors


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> Great video, I wonder if Danny will come out and admit that WTC7's total symmetrical free fall collapse was not caused by sporadic fires on 7-8 floors


I doubt he knows what that means or even cares. Just shut up and support your lying POTUS


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> Great video, I wonder if Danny will come out and admit that WTC7's total symmetrical free fall collapse was not caused by sporadic fires on 7-8 floors



LOL you so funny.......

There was not a total Symmetrical free fall collapse of any building on 9-11-01.

And there were raging fires on more than just floors 7 and 8. 

But you are free to keep believing the falsehoods.


----------



## Gamolon (May 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> Great video, I wonder if Danny will come out and admit that WTC7's total symmetrical free fall collapse was not caused by sporadic fires on 7-8 floors



Wrong.

Symmetrical. Entire building comes down at once.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHQOqnaIce0]YouTube - &#x202a;Building Implosion Controlled Demolition Compare WTC 7 9/11&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Non-symmetrical. First one side, then progresses to the left.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ia9xoGDzIE]YouTube - &#x202a;Roosevelt House Building Demolition in Atlanta, GA&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Get it yet? By the way. The second video is the one you agreed was non-symmetrical.


----------



## Triton (May 20, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Great video, I wonder if Danny will come out and admit that WTC7's total symmetrical free fall collapse was not caused by sporadic fires on 7-8 floors
> ...




WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG 

You sir , are WRONG


----------



## Patriot911 (May 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



And that is all Triton has; whining like a little bitch that everyone else is wrong, yet he can't figure out why they are wrong and he is right.    I've seen two year olds with better cognative ability and better debate skills.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Yes you are. Show me the explosions. Show me the free fall. Show me sporadic fires on just 2 floors.

You are so wrong you will never see what is right.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 20, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Near-freefall collapse violates laws of physics. Fire induced collapse is not consistent with observed collapse mode.


  Nathan Lomba P.E., S.E., M.ASCE, states:

  "I began having doubts about, so called, official explanations for the collapse of the WTC towers soon after the explanations surfaced. The gnawing question that lingers in my mind is: How did the structures collapse in near symmetrical fashion when the apparent precipitating causes were asymmetrical loading? The collapses defies common logic from an elementary structural engineering perspective. If you accept the argument that fire protection covering was damaged to such an extent that structural members in the vicinity of the aircraft impacts were exposed to abnormally high temperatures, and if you accept the argument that the temperatures were high enough to weaken the structural framing, that still does not explain the relatively concentric nature of the failures."
source-A&EFor 9-11 truth

The NIST report does not explain the collapse of WTC 7 in any credible scientific manner.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 20, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



 LOL this coming from a bald face caught redhanded lying troll!?
How many honest credible people and sources does one have to show you that there is REASONABLE DOUBT that the NIST and OCT is FULL OF SHIT Parrot?
Washington's Blog

BTW have you guys straightened out the little rift you guys caused by saying the fires _melted_ the steel? After all the subscribe to your OCT don't they??
Oh wait, you guys changed the story? Oh I see, got caught in another lie so you had to say it only _weakened_ the steel.
Gee maybe they should have investigated it first before going on TV and blasting it like it was a proven f_act_.
You OCTASSes are so full of shit, but entertaining none the less!


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Funny, those were my first thoughts when I saw the collapse.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 20, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



The NIST report did an excellent job of explaining the collapse.  You dumbshits couldn't understand anything scientific no matter how much hand holding anyone does.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 20, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...


That would be you.  You tried to brand me a liar and got your ass kicked so hard you should be tasting shit.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> How many honest credible people and sources does one have to show you that there is REASONABLE DOUBT that the NIST and OCT is FULL OF SHIT Parrot?
> Washington's Blog


COULD the NIST be wrong?  Sure.  Do your bullshit theories make any sense or fit the facts?  Not by a long shot and everyone knows it.  Have any of you lazy fuckers ever presented an actual study that has been peer reviewed like the NIST study was?  I didn't think so.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> BTW have you guys straightened out the little rift you guys caused by saying the fires _melted_ the steel?  After all the subscribe to your OCT don't they??


See, unlike you immature retards who take everything said on the conspiratard sites at face value no matter when written, we look at the facts and adjust to the known evidence.  That is why you will always be the bitch and I will always be the bull.  You'll never know what it is like to be a man.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> Oh wait, you guys changed the story? Oh I see, got caught in another lie so you had to say it only _weakened_ the steel.


I've NEVER said the steel melted.  I wouldn't have said it even back then.  See, you silly fucks pretend anything said by anyone who believes the government story speaks for all of us.  Yet another reason nobody believes a word out of your lying shithole.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> Gee maybe they should have investigated it first before going on TV and blasting it like it was a proven f_act_.


Yeah, that's why you had to take quotes from the days and weeks right after 9/11.    Your childish antics don't fool anyone.  You're still just a piece of shit traitorous liar.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> You OCTASSes are so full of shit, but entertaining none the less!


Well, you would be the expert on being full of shit seeing as how you are, but you're also a known proven liar so everyone will automatically assume you're lying now as well, which you are.  

Ever decide how everyone who saw molten metal can automatically determine that it is indeed molten steel instead of some other metal?  No?  Surprise surprise.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Did you ever bother to read the NIST report to find out how it was possible?  I know none of the other truthtards have despite their claims.  It does explain a lot if you're willing to approach it with an open mind instead of believing it to be crap before you even try.


----------



## eots (May 20, 2011)

patriot911 said:


> p f tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mr. Jones said:
> ...



still pretending you read the nist report


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



I've read some of it. They did not address a  symmetrical collapse.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 20, 2011)

eots said:


> patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > p f tinmore said:
> ...



Still pretending you know anything or are relevant?  Here's a hint.  You don't and you're not.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yes they do.  Once you understand what all was going on BEFORE the external collapse, a symmetrical (or near symmetrical) collapse of the outside is very understandable as is the period of free fall for part of the building.  What most people don't realize is that there was a lot going on in WTC 7 before the collapse was visible from the outside in the form of the external walls collapsing.  This is evidenced by the fact the penthouse collapsed several seconds before the external walls collapsed.  That doesn't just happen without a lot more going on we can't see.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



It was simplified computer generated probability based on assumptions.


----------



## Triton (May 20, 2011)

Steel framed skycrapers have symmetrical free fall total collapses because of fire but WTC7 didn't have such a collapse it was a progressive collapse everyone knew it was going to collapse that way because that's how 47 story steel framed buildings fall ,just like that





Also collapses happen before collapses happen because the BBC said a building collapsed and showed us live on camera. Because they knew!!!


----------



## Patriot911 (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No that is just the truthtard bullshit they like to spread around because they couldn't refute the report.  There was a LOT more to the report than the computer models.  As for the assumptions, yes they had to make some, but they had to fit all the known facts.  One fact that is beyond dispute is the fact there were no high explosives going off in WTC 7 before or during the collapse.  It leaves very telltale evidence and no such evidence ever turned up.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> Steel framed skycrapers have symmetrical free fall total collapses because of fire but WTC7 didn't have such a collapse it was a progressive collapse everyone knew it was going to collapse that way because that's how 47 story steel framed buildings fall ,just like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the BBC was in on the conspiracy according to seriously fucked up truthtards.

Good job Triton!  You make all truthtards look bad, which is, in and of itself, a pretty difficult thing to do considering they looked bad to begin with.  You must be very proud!


----------



## Triton (May 20, 2011)

truthtard!!!

couldn't fly that cessna but the Boeing 757 is a piece of cake especially going into the pentagram


----------



## Triton (May 20, 2011)

8 hours later a plane hits nothing at all but wouldn't ya know the 47 story skyscraper goes free fall.

must be the fire, must be the debris, and if you think differently then you're just a truthtard like me


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Me too. It is based on wild improbabilities, column 79 leading to global failure and the building essentially collapsing inside the facade, with no noticeable deformations on the outside!!
Oh but didn't you see NISTs computer simulation and incredibly accurate it is when comparing it to what you actually saw1??
Yeah no wonder Parrotliar911 warns us to approach their explanation with an open mind..More like no mind at all.
And they'll go on about it not being a symmetrical collapse at all, seeing how the penthouse fell first! Nevermind the 47 story building underneath it that fell like a classic implosion..straight down.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



In other words pure bullshit that only the most staunch, most retarded coincidental theorists will believe.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 20, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



How could it if they admittingly said they didn't search for any?


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 20, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



Go ahead and post one thing that I have lied about. You're always saying I'm a liar, so prove it. I already showed that you are when you said the 'melting steel" rumor started with people in the truth movement and I proved it came from people like you who believe the OCT.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 22, 2011)

Anyone found any audio of controlled demolition yet?












Didn't think so.!


----------



## Douger (May 22, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone found any audio of controlled demolition yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. They're in a box at the FBI headquarters( of the fourth Reich) with all of the tapes from the buildings surrounding the penta*gram*.


----------



## sparky (May 22, 2011)

so, mainstreet America gets hit, the argument goes on and on about the specifics

i wanna know one thing here

WTF were all those tax $$$$'s that we've doled out to the military for generations doin' that day?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 22, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Go ahead and post one thing that I have lied about. You're always saying I'm a liar, so prove it. I already showed that you are when you said the 'melting steel" rumor started with people in the truth movement and I proved it came from people like you who believe the OCT.



You shouldn't give me such easy assignments!  

Here's a good one!



			
				Fucktard Jones said:
			
		

> Near-freefall collapse violates laws of physics.


Really?  You CAN'T violate the laws of physics, fucktard!  You're so stupid you don't even understand that the natural laws aren't like man's laws where they can be violated at will.  

But I'm not going to stop there.



			
				Fucktard Jones said:
			
		

> It is based on wild improbabilities, column 79 leading to global failure and the building essentially collapsing inside the facade, with no noticeable deformations on the outside!!


Another massive lie from you.  The entire Penthouse collapsed due to the failure of column 79 and the internal failures.  Everyone noticed it.  It has been pointed out to you numerous times.  There is NO WAY IN HELL you didn't know about the collapse of the penthouse which, by every defintition imaginable, is a noticable deformation on the outside.



			
				Fucktard Jones said:
			
		

> And remember..19 insanely motivated Saudis with pocket knives?  NEVER PROVEN


It was proven beyond a reasonable doubt by a court of law.  There IS no higher level of being proven.  So claiming it was never proven is a baldfaced lie, especially given the fact you KNEW there was a trial and a man was convicted to life in prison based on the fact 19 insanely motivated terrorists with pocket knives carried out 9/11.  Hundreds of pieces of evidence were presented to a jury to prove this point.  Yet here you are, a known, proven liar, lying your ass off claiming it was never proven.    You lose.  Again.



			
				Fucktard Jones said:
			
		

> You do not ever post any links to back up your assertions and make any credible counter argument points.


Really?  Never ever ever, eh?  Wow.  To prove you're a liar, I would have only had to post one link.  

So here it is.  From several posts before you accused me of never posting links.



			
				Patriot911 said:
			
		

> All you had to do is ask, you lying asshole!  FBI investigation into Hanjour including all rentals and solo flights



Is that enough for you, or would you like me to post more of your lies?  You cannot defend these lies.  They were made by you.  They were not addressed by you even after they were pointed out to you.  You ARE a known, proven liar regardless of how much you deny it.  ;-)  

Welcome to reality, bitch!

BTW, you also lied about claiming you proved I was a liar.  You failed there as you fail in almost everything else.  It must suck being such a fucking loser.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 22, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead and post one thing that I have lied about. You're always saying I'm a liar, so prove it. I already showed that you are when you said the 'melting steel" rumor started with people in the truth movement and I proved it came from people like you who believe the OCT.
> ...


----------



## candycorn (May 22, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 22, 2011)

sparky said:


> so, mainstreet America gets hit, the argument goes on and on about the specifics
> 
> i wanna know one thing here
> 
> WTF were all those tax $$$$'s that we've doled out to the military for generations doin' that day?



What they were supposed to be doing. Protecting us from threats coming in from overseas. We were caught with out pants down.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 22, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> According to the NIST explanations they ignore and therefore violate the laws of physics, you nitpicking little troll!
> Yet another lie from the fucktard idiot.  Look, if something violate the laws of physics, you should be able to prove it.  It is simple.  If the NIST report did what you lie your ass off about, someone somewhere would have done the math and provided it and it would be conclusive.  Have any of you dishonest fucks done that?  No.  You just sit around jerking each other off pretending that if you MAKE a claim that it is the same as it being true.



Wrong again, asshole!

_*


			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		


			NIST Project Leader Shyam Sunder explained that WTC 7 could not have come down in free-fall, because there was resistance to the fall provided by the steel structure underneath.
		
Click to expand...

*_


			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> _*Many other physics analysis are presented by Chandler on his website 911SpeakOut.org, applying the laws of physics to WTC 7 and the Twin Towers. For a more detailed account of the unexplained features of the destruction of WTC Building 7, see the article on page 1.*_
> Nullifying Newton: Official Story Violates Laws of Physics


Again, all we have is you dishonest fucks lying your asses off by making claims and not backing up shit.  First off, the building did NOT fall at free fall acceleration.  That is another blatant lie by you that you have been called on so many times yet insist on lying about.  Just shows you can't even tell the truth when exposed.

WTC 7 fell at free fall acceleration for 2.25 seconds.  The rest met resistance.  The NIST report explains how this is possible.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> Sure everyone noticed it, that's why it took them years to explain it  As I've explained in the other thread about this, people generally refer to the main part of the building, you know the 47 story part that housed all the offices and where people worked, that fell essentially straight down, the part you disingenuous fucks call the "facade', the one that didn't show any signs of deformations.


Oh, so now you're trying to weasle out of your lies by changing definitions?    Go figure.  You get exposed for lying so you come up with more lies to cover your sorry ass.  Isn't going to work you disgusting piece of shit.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> BTW, funny how you seem to know so much about the penthouse, but don't mention the rumble or possible explosion right before it and the rest of the building come down.


What.... you mean the rumble that would PERFECTLY FIT with the NIST theory?    The one I have talked about numerous times?  The rumble that could be the vertical and then horizontal internal collapse?    Or were you ASSuming that would be perfectly silent?  



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> Why do you leave such things out?


So according to a dishonest piece of shit like you, I have to go into every angle of a point just for your edification?    Nope.  You're not worth the oxygen wasted on you to keep you alive.  People want to know?  I post it.  I shouldn't have to explain it to you time and time again without you whining like a little bitch when I fail to mention an aspect of the total event.  



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> Yes a court trial that was riddled with problems LOL, in which the defendants mental status was questioned, among other things.If one simply googles "massoui trial farce" they would have more insight to this trial.
> This is a bad example of "justice" to hang your OCT on.


Wrong yet again, fucktard.  Regardless of ANY OTHER ISSUE with the trial, they couldn't have convicted Moussaoui without first proving beyond a reasonable doubt that Al Qaeda was behind 9/11.  This is a FACT you cannot get around no matter what else happened in the trial.  Excuses don't cut it here.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> Of course someone has to mention this to you for you to start posting links.


Wrong again you dishonest fuck.  You mentioned it several posts AFTER I had linked it.  More lies from you.  When will you stop being such a dishonest piece of shit?  It's just lie after lie after lie from you.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> Funny you didn't post anylinks to prove how it was the truth movement that started the "melted steel" rumor


Another lie from you.  I've never made the claim it was the truthtard bowel movement that started the melted steel rumor.  It never stops.  Anyone else need proof of Fucktard Jones' complete lack of morals, integrity or honesty?



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> I bet I can show you that more times then not you don't post links.


Doesn't matter.  You lied and said I NEVER post links.  This is a blatant lie where you trying to dishonestly weasle out of it isn't going to cut it.  I post links when asked.  You fucktards can't say the same, can you.  Still waiting for you to post a single shred of evidence.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> You will be held accountable to continue posting links to back up your assertions, as I can show you countless times the majority of your posts are basically " you lie" or another lie, truthtard lies"  and leave it at that with nothing to back it up.


Most of the time your bullshit lies are so obvious I shouldn't have to back it up.  In the mean time, if asked, I back it up.  You dishonest fucks run away when asked to back up your bullshit or post articles from conspiratard sites or articles that have been corrected for years.  



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> > BTW, you also lied about claiming you proved I was a liar.  You failed there as you fail in almost everything else.  It must suck being such a fucking loser.
> 
> 
> Not hardly scumbag, all one has to do is take the time to look up your past postings and they would see how many times you have lied in various forms.


Yet you can't point them out even when you try.  You got your ass handed to you and your numerous lies exposed.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> The most recent of which was when you asserted that the melting steel rumor was started by "fucktard truthers like you" to Triton.


Wrong yet again.  When are you going to stop lying?  You're embarassing yourself and the rest of the truthtard bowel movement!

Here is what was said


Patriot911 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > You claim fire melts steel.....
> ...


Nowhere do I state it was the sole providence of truthtards, nor do I state who started the claims.  When are you going to come clean and admit you're nothing but a fucktard troll who likes to make up lies?  It will do your soul a lot of good.  Who knows?  Maybe you won't spend eternity with Osama, Hitler and the rest of the traitors of humanity.



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> This is a fact and the reality is you are a lying troll trying to disguise itself as a "patriot"


As everyone can clearly see, the only one lying here is Fucktard Jones.  He got caught in numerous lies and none of his weaseling will change any of that.  He is a very sorry excuse for a human being and will have to eventually answer for being such a shitty person.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 22, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Your funny when you have your period.


Are you saying fucktard Jones is a victim of PMS?  Permanent Menstral Syndrome?    By God, it FITS!  Somebody give that "man" some midol, STAT!


----------



## eots (May 22, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > so, mainstreet America gets hit, the argument goes on and on about the specifics
> ...



but there was ample evidence of planed domestic  terror attacks using hijacked planes as weapons


----------



## eots (May 22, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...


----------



## Patriot911 (May 22, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



No, there wasn't.  Just more unsubstantiated bullshit from eots.  Were planes as weapons considered as a possibility?  Sure.  Was it considered likely?  No.  Was there a plan for what would happen?  No.  Get your facts straight, you fucking loser.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 22, 2011)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (May 22, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Your funny when you have your period.
> ...



Yes except I wouldn't use the term "victim".  Let me ask you a rhetorical question; what do you think would happen if Vice President Cheney or President Bush or Paul Wolfowitz, or Condi Rice came out and admitted to everything; planting thermite, hijacking planes, firing missiles into the Pentagon, shot down Flight 93 and strangled puppies.  

This shit-for-brains nobody have wasted 9+ years of her life railing against Lord knows what on Lord knows how many message boards.  There is nothing she likes more.  If it wasn't 9/11, it would be the soup being too cold at the communal kitchen she eats at.  

Put another way, she's only happy when she's pissed off.  

So she's not a victim; she enjoys every bit of whatever pain or wrongdoing comes her way. I think it is because she knows two things; she's responsible and she deserves it.  

As said before, mentally ill through and through.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 22, 2011)

There's always chemtrails, FEMA camps, Area 51, and any number of other whacked out conspiratard theories out there.  They will always have something to bitch about and pretend they have an excuse to be rebels without a clue.  The funny thing is fucktard Jones would probably stroke out if he actually turned out to be right.  He knows he's full of shit, but where's the fun and PMS thrill of that?


----------



## Triton (May 22, 2011)

nope it wasn't symmetrical, the fire did it


----------



## Triton (May 22, 2011)

no free fall


----------



## Triton (May 22, 2011)

8 hours of RAGING FIRES


----------



## Triton (May 22, 2011)

God bless the Patriot Act


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 23, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Again, all we have is you dishonest fucks lying your asses off by making claims and not backing up shit.  First off, the building did NOT fall at free fall acceleration.  That is another blatant lie by you that you have been called on so many times yet insist on lying about.  Just shows you can't even tell the truth when exposed.
> 
> WTC 7 fell at free fall acceleration for 2.25 seconds.  The rest met resistance.  The NIST report explains how this is possible.


Contradicting yourself again. Did it experience freefall or not?
And no where that I have found where the NIST report explains the 2.25 secs. of freefall. They just mentioned it and moved on.
Link please.




> Oh, so now you're trying to weasle out of your lies by changing definitions?    Go figure.  You get exposed for lying so you come up with more lies to cover your sorry ass.  Isn't going to work you disgusting piece of shit.


 Changing what definitions? It is you that makes up arguments and twists what others say around as strawman arguments. We refer to the 47 stories of the main building when we talk about the symmetry, of the collapse, and no deformations. You claim all this collapsing was taking place inside as though those components were not attached to the outside of the building! Yet no noticeable deformations were noticed, so you disingenuous trolls mention the penthouse, that was on top !?
This is an example of how you resort to twisting what someones intent is to suit your need to create a strawman argument. Clear as day. 




> What.... you mean the rumble that would PERFECTLY FIT with the NIST theory?    The one I have talked about numerous times?  The rumble that could be the vertical and then horizontal internal collapse?    Or were you ASSuming that would be perfectly silent?


 The rumble/explosion that you and NIST said didn't exist, and said were not picked up by audio. The video posted was obtained through the FOIA that NIST pretended they didn't receive, and initially did not respond to until a lawsuit was filed. NIST = Not Interested in Searching for Truth




> So according to a dishonest piece of shit like you, I have to go into every angle of a point just for your edification?    Nope.  You're not worth the oxygen wasted on you to keep you alive.  People want to know?  I post it.  I shouldn't have to explain it to you time and time again without you whining like a little bitch when I fail to mention an aspect of the total event.


 You're a BS artist, it is imperative that people demand links from you like I did above, where NIST explains the free fall.
You also have a habit of misinterpreting what someone says on purpose, so that your rebuttal fits your newly created argument point.




> Wrong yet again, fucktard.  Regardless of ANY OTHER ISSUE with the trial, they couldn't have convicted Moussaoui without first proving beyond a reasonable doubt that Al Qaeda was behind 9/11.  This is a FACT you cannot get around no matter what else happened in the trial.  Excuses don't cut it here.


The Zacarias Moussaoui was a farce. People interested can research it. The highlighted point above is exactly showing your way of thinking. It does not matter if it was not a fair trial,  for you the ends justify the means. How unPatriotic and UnAmerican of you.



> Another lie from you.  I've never made the claim it was the truthtard bowel movement that started the melted steel rumor.  It never stops.  Anyone else need proof of Fucktard Jones' complete lack of morals, integrity or honesty?


Yes you did you lying asshole, but instead of having the integrity of admitting it you sit and spin and lie some more It is all above and pointed out. You don't have the integrity to admit it like a man and move on, just as  expected though, from a lying troll like you.




> Doesn't matter.  You lied and said I NEVER post links.  This is a blatant lie where you trying to dishonestly weasle out of it isn't going to cut it.  I post links when asked.  You fucktards can't say the same, can you.  Still waiting for you to post a single shred of evidence.


 So it doesn't matter that I can post more times then not that most times you don't post links?
It is the basis for the argument, in your delusional world this doesn't matter??
You just mentioned in the beginning of this post NIST explains the free fall, yet you provided no link to back up your claims, you again prove my point that you don't post links when you assert something, and that you are a lying scumbag troll.
Thank you for proving my point.




> Most of the time your bullshit lies are so obvious I shouldn't have to back it up.  In the mean time, if asked, I back it up.  You dishonest fucks run away when asked to back up your bullshit or post articles from conspiratard sites or articles that have been corrected for years.


 If my so called lies are soooo obvious then it should be no problem in posting your links that prove me wrong, but you hardly ever do. Now you say someone has to ask you for links first? Tell you what from now on whenever you want to address something I post, instead of saying "you lie" back it up with a link from a credible source. Consider this my official request.



> Yet you can't point them out even when you try.  You got your ass handed to you and your numerous lies exposed.


Um the only thing you have exposed is yourself, as a trolling liar, hypocrite, and BS artist that uses every form of fallacy arguments to try and debate, and that shows no integrity, or honesty.Your track record of all of this speaks for itself. The history of your postings are archived for others to verify this if they wish to do so.




> Wrong yet again.  When are you going to stop lying?  You're embarassing yourself and the rest of the truthtard bowel movement!


 This has already been pointed out below and above, all that's left is for you to man up, admit your "mistake" and move on, but we know you wont even in the face of this blatant lie of yours, because you aren't a man, nor have any integrity, or honesty within you. And since when did I say I am some sort of official spokesman for the truth movement? Wasn't it you who said we have many opinions??



> Here is what was said
> 
> 
> Patriot911 said:
> ...


The highlighted part speaks volumes of you lying .


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, all we have is you dishonest fucks lying your asses off by making claims and not backing up shit.  First off, the building did NOT fall at free fall acceleration.  That is another blatant lie by you that you have been called on so many times yet insist on lying about.  Just shows you can't even tell the truth when exposed.
> ...



And yet I am still not seeing a shred of evidence that can disprove the 911CR or the NIST reports. Go figure......


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> And yet I am still not seeing a shred of evidence that can disprove the 911CR or the NIST reports. Go figure......


How can you when you have your head up your ass all the time, and ignore the many links and postings others provide for you?
Shit a simple search will answer your statement, but we all know you wont bother, and just come here  to say meaningless things like this.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, all we have is you dishonest fucks lying your asses off by making claims and not backing up shit.  First off, the building did NOT fall at free fall acceleration.  That is another blatant lie by you that you have been called on so many times yet insist on lying about.  Just shows you can't even tell the truth when exposed.
> ...


It did not. This has been pointed out to you time and time again, yet you are STILL either too fucking stupid or too fucking dishonest.  To say something fell at freefall acceleration is to say something fell at freefall acceleration and nothing else.  To say it fell for 2.25 seconds of freefall acceleration and was slower the rest of the time is accurate and truthful.  



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> And no where that I have found where the NIST report explains the 2.25 secs. of freefall. They just mentioned it and moved on.
> Link please.


NIST report
Just because you are too fucking stupid, dishonest or both to understand the NIST report doesn't mean it isn't explained.  It has been explained to you time and time again that there was a vertical and then horizontal internal collapse of the building before the external facade started to collapse.  Now, if most of the internal supports are gone by the time the facade collapses, what, exactly is holding up the facade to give it resistance? 




			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> > Oh, so now you're trying to weasle out of your lies by changing definitions?    Go figure.  You get exposed for lying so you come up with more lies to cover your sorry ass.  Isn't going to work you disgusting piece of shit.
> 
> 
> Changing what definitions?


The definition of the exterior of the building.  You claimed it showed no signs of deformation, and when this was exposed as a lie, you pretend you were only talking about the walls, not the entire building.    Keep it up, weasle!  You're doing a great job of exposing your dishonesty!



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> It is you that makes up arguments and twists what others say around as strawman arguments.


Just what we would expect someone who just got their ass handed to them to say.  WAAAAH!  You fucking baby!



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> We refer to the 47 stories of the main building when we talk about the symmetry, of the collapse, and no deformations.


So the penthouse somehow doesn't count as part of the main building?  WTF do you think was holding up the penthouse you ignorant fuck!



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> You claim all this collapsing was taking place inside as though those components were not attached to the outside of the building! Yet no noticeable deformations were noticed, so you disingenuous trolls mention the penthouse, that was on top !?


Try to follow along, fucktard.... the penthouse falling PROVES the interior was collapsing before the exterior.  If YOU were right, the Penthouse should have remained standing until the entire building fell.  



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> This is an example of how you resort to twisting what someones intent is to suit your need to create a strawman argument. Clear as day.


No, you're just making up excuses because you got the shit kicked out of you.... AGAIN!



			
				Mr. Jones said:
			
		

> The rumble/explosion that you and NIST said didn't exist, and said were not picked up by audio.[/qutoe]
> Rumble does not equal explosion you dishonest FUCKTARD!    Care to show us any examples of controlled demolition where all you hear is a rumble before the collapse instead of explosives?    You fucking dishonest traitors really expect everyone ELSE to be complete idiots in order to believe your bullshit, don't you!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patriot911 (May 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And yet I am still not seeing a shred of evidence that can disprove the 911CR or the NIST reports. Go figure......
> ...



Anyone else notice the foul stench of Fucktard Jones lying his ass off yet again?  The fucking hypocrite, when ASKED to provide evidence (a.k.a. links), says no yet again, yet cries like a little bitch who got his lollypop taken away when everyone ELSE doesn't back up every claim and statement.    Piece of shit loser!

So how about it?  Just one link to real evidence your bullshit claims about 9/11 are true.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And yet I am still not seeing a shred of evidence that can disprove the 911CR or the NIST reports. Go figure......
> ...



You haven't offered anything other than opinion. Try facts sometime.

Fact: There were 4 planes hijacked. (reported by numerous people and means)
Fact: one plane hit the North tower at full speed. Another hit the south tower at full speed. (The whole world saw it)
Fact: Flight 77 slammed into the pentagon, at full speed. (Over 100 eye witnesses saw the plane.)
Fact: The 4th plane did a nose dive into a reclaimed strip mine in PA. (Cell calls, eye witnesses, the black boxes)

Opinion: Fire didn't do it. (someone said so)
Opinion: Bush knew. (someone else said so)
Opinion: Had to be controlled demolition. (because it looks like it)
Opinion: Where's the plane? (Because some people are blind)


See the difference there?


----------



## Triton (May 23, 2011)

Patriot911 says "fucktard" more times in one post than the number of seconds it took WTC 7 collapse into its own foundation


----------



## Patriot911 (May 23, 2011)

Triton said:


> Patriot911 says "fucktard" more times in one post than the number of seconds it took WTC 7 collapse into its own foundation



If you fucktards weren't such ignorant and disgusting fucks, I wouldn't have to.    Personally, I don't know how you assholes can live with yourselves.  I guess when one is so devoid of integrity, honesty, decency and humanity, it doesn't really matter to you fucks just how despised and loathed you are.  Personally, the only ones who want me dead are fucks like you.  I can live with that.  ;-)


----------



## Triton (May 23, 2011)

I don't want you dead, patriot911


----------



## Patriot911 (May 23, 2011)

Triton said:


> I don't want you dead, patriot911



I didn't say you did.  I said fucks LIKE you.    I've received death threats and wishes that I were dead and only from truthtards.  You fuckers STILL can't understand the difference between BEING something and being LIKE something.  Maybe that is why you are the laughingstock of the world.


----------



## Triton (May 23, 2011)

I know you didn't.

I am simply informing you.




That is very unfortunate and completely uncalled for, nobody should be issuing death threats to somone over messageboard posts, very sad.


----------



## eots (May 23, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 says "fucktard" more times in one post than the number of seconds it took WTC 7 collapse into its own foundation
> ...



I hardly feel despised or loathed and this talk of seeing anyone dead is madness


----------



## Patriot911 (May 23, 2011)

Triton said:


> I know you didn't.
> 
> I am simply informing you.
> 
> ...



Yet you have no problem trying to convince people that innocent people should be put to death for 9/11 based on claims with no evidence.  Doesn't that strike you as just a little bit hypocritical?  Or were you thinking everyone you accuse would just end up walking away with a slap on the wrist?  Or do they not count if they've ever worked for the government?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 23, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



So what punishment were you thinking for the people you accuse of being responsible for 9/11?


----------



## eots (May 23, 2011)

patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > patriot911 said:
> ...



well I believe prudent to have a real investigation with full authority and discloser and then a trial where deemed appropriate to determine punishment


----------



## Patriot911 (May 23, 2011)

eots said:


> patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



There was a full, real investigation with full authority and disclosure (not discloser, ya stupid twit!) and it was carried out by over half of the FBI.  Lying to the FBI during an investigation is punishable by imprisonment in a federal penitentiary.  

Now, when you come up with evidence the FBI investigation was in any way materially wrong, I'll listen.  Until then you're just blowing shit out your ass and talking nonsense.  Well, that and you're still accusing people of one of the most heinous crimes in US history which would demand the death penalty.  Apparently it doesn't bother you to be demanding other people's deaths based on nothing but your retarded opinion.


----------



## eots (May 24, 2011)

RIGHT...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9AoaU7LlTk]YouTube - &#x202a;Bush Questioned about 9/11 Commission&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 24, 2011)

What a crock of shit from the Parrot again. I guess that's why Scooter Libby went to jail for his misdeeds. 
Just ask the 9-11 omission panelists about full disclosure you fucking lying POS.
You got your head so far up your ass when it comes to reality you're a pathetic shitfaced idiot


----------



## candycorn (May 24, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> What a crock of shit from the Parrot again. I guess that's why Scooter Libby went to jail for his misdeeds.
> Just ask the 9-11 omission panelists about full disclosure you fucking lying POS.
> You got your head so far up your ass when it comes to reality you're a pathetic shitfaced idiot



Poor Baby...


----------



## candycorn (May 24, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > patriot911 said:
> ...



She's just trying to find something to be mad at.  Can you imagine sitting next to her at the soup kitchen?  Oh boy...she's probably responsible for eliminating a lot of homeless shits from Suburban Cleveland....they do anything to get away from her.


----------



## Triton (May 24, 2011)

*the 9/11 omission report*


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> What a crock of shit from the Parrot again. I guess that's why Scooter Libby went to jail for his misdeeds.
> Just ask the 9-11 omission panelists about full disclosure you fucking lying POS.
> You got your head so far up your ass when it comes to reality you're a pathetic shitfaced idiot



LOL Scooter got caught either lying about a date or forgetting a date, still not sure which. But it took a year long investigation to try to get Anything the Dems could get on Bush or Cheney and that's all they came up with. LOL...

And it had zero to do with 911.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 24, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> What a crock of shit from the Parrot again. I guess that's why Scooter Libby went to jail for his misdeeds.
> Just ask the 9-11 omission panelists about full disclosure you fucking lying POS.
> You got your head so far up your ass when it comes to reality you're a pathetic shitfaced idiot



AAAAAAAND once again Fucktard Jones displays his extreme ignorance for the entire world to see!

The 9/11 commission was NOT the investigation into 9/11.  This has been explained to you numerous times, yet you insist on lying your disgusting ass off about it.  Look up PENTTBOM if you don't believe me.

So who is it who has their head up their ass?  The guy who told the truth or the fucking retard too stupid or too dishonest to know the difference between the criminal investigation and the congressional investigation?    Like you said..... you're a pathetic shitfaced idiot.  Maybe you should stand further back from your God Richard Gage when he shits out some more lies.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 24, 2011)

BTW, Scooter Libby DID go to prison for lying to the FBI.  That was one of the charges against him he was convicted of.  The other two charges were obstruction of a grand jury and perjury before a grand jury.  I guess you just can't get anything right no matter how hard you try!


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 24, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > What a crock of shit from the Parrot again. I guess that's why Scooter Libby went to jail for his misdeeds.
> ...



The National Commission on Terrorist Attacks Upon the United States, also known as the 9/11 Commission, was set up on November 27, 2002, "to prepare a* full and complete *account of *the circumstances surrounding the September 11*, 2001 attacks", including preparedness for and the immediate response to the attacks.

After the publication of its final report, the commission closed on August 21, 2004.[1] The commission was the last investigation by the federal government into the events of 9/11, with the exception of the *NIST report on the collapse of Building 7.*
9/11 Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Again you are caught lying and misinforming others, as to what was _said _to the American people. Also notice the reference to NIST, *being* the federal government agency to conduct an "investigation".
You tried to minimize this fact in another thread, and mislead people by distancing NIST from the fed government.

The 9-11 commission depended on the info from PENTTBOM, but the commissions stated goal to the nation was what I linked above.
Funny how the FBI used BOMB in PENTTBOM 
It stands for-'Pentagon/Twin Towers *Bombing *Investigation'.
This is just another one of your redirection misinformation tactics, that you are known for on these forums, you are a lying disingenuous, misinformation spewing scumbag, and we all know it


----------



## eots (May 24, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > What a crock of shit from the Parrot again. I guess that's why Scooter Libby went to jail for his misdeeds.
> ...



bot I thought you said it was not an investigation into 9/11 ?????????


----------



## Patriot911 (May 24, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


And which part of criminal investigation do you not understand?  Not only that, guess who gave the 9/11 commission the results of their investigation?   

I'm willing to bet you were too damn stupid to look up PENTTBOM, weren't you.  Otherwise you would see you're being a fucking retard yet again!



Mr. Jones said:


> After the publication of its final report, the commission closed on August 21, 2004.[1] The commission was the last investigation by the federal government into the events of 9/11, with the exception of the *NIST report on the collapse of Building 7.*
> 9/11 Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


So, who did they find guilty and who did they issue warrants for after getting an indictment......  WHAT?  NOBODY?  That was all the FBI?!?  WOW!  Fucking retard!



Mr. Jones said:


> Again you are caught lying and misinforming others, as to what was _said _to the American people. Also notice the reference to NIST, *being* the federal government agency to conduct an "investigation".


Where did I say the NIST wasn't investigating what happened?  It isn't a CRIMINAL investigation now is it.  Nope.  Once again you show your extreme ignorance and just how fucking retarded you really are.  Now, eots and I were talking about investigations which lead to trials.  Those would be criminal investigations.  Not structural investigations.  Not timeline investigations to see what went wrong.  CRIMINAL investigations.  i.e. the one done by the FBI.    Fucking retard!



Mr. Jones said:


> You tried to minimize this fact in another thread, and mislead people by distancing NIST from the fed government.


No, I didn't distance the NIST from the federal government.  I said you were a fucking retard for claiming the NIST were proven liars because other government agencies lied.    Only a true retard pretends every agency in the government is just like every other agency or that the government is all one mind and one body and all act the same.



Mr. Jones said:


> The 9-11 commission depended on the info from PENTTBOM, but the commissions stated goal to the nation was what I linked above.
> Funny how the FBI used BOMB in PENTTBOM


So the 9/11 commission to determine what happened relied on the criminal investigation which ALSO has to determine what happened.  The FBI was out to find out who did it and how.  The 9/11 commission was out to find out what went wrong and how to correct it.  Why is this so fucking hard for your little pea brain to comprehend?



Mr. Jones said:


> It stands for-'Pentagon/Twin Towers *Bombing *Investigation'.


And?


Mr. Jones said:


> This is just another one of your redirection misinformation tactics, that you are known for on these forums, you are a lying disingenuous, misinformation spewing scumbag, and we all know it


Wrong again fucking retard.  eots was trying to pretend no investigation happened where people were held accountable for what they said.  I pointed out the criminal investigation.  Then you came on the scene and started pretending you know what the fuck you're talking about and ended up making a total jackass out of yourself.  Now wipe that shit off your face again, fucktard.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 24, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



I see fucktards have such a hard time differentiating between criminal investigations and congressional investigations.  Must be them itty bitty pea brains!  What a bunch of losers!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2011)

> The purposes of the Commission are to--
> (1) examine and report upon the facts and causes relating to
> the terrorist attacks of September 11, 2001, occurring at the
> World Trade Center in New York, New York, in Somerset County,
> ...


National Commission on Terrorist Attacks Upon the United States


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 24, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



That's what he said alright, now he's scrambling to do damage control like always!
The 9-11 commission made their statement to the American people, and this lying troll tries to spin it in a way that undermines what they said, and what we heard them say?!. 
What a fucking idiot..This troll can't keep his story straight and gets caught in his own tangled web of BS.
So let's see if he can tell us his version of why the panelist came out and rejected their report?


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 24, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > What a crock of shit from the Parrot again. I guess that's why Scooter Libby went to jail for his misdeeds.
> ...



Oh look "Candy'corn uncorked his head from Parrots ass just long enough to make a 2 word worthless post!


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 24, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> The 9/11 commission was NOT the investigation into 9/11.


Then explain why they made that statement to the American people, and why it was hyped as being the "investigation" into 9-11?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 24, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > The 9/11 commission was NOT the investigation into 9/11.
> ...



Apparently fucking retards aren't able to differentiate between A and THE.  The 9/11 commission report was AN investigation into what happened, how it happened, and how we can prevent something like that going forward.  PENTTBOM was THE investigation into 9/11.  Learn English ya fucking retard!


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 24, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



You still didn't answer the question...Why did they make that statement to the American people?
Cmon let's see you spin this you POS troll.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 24, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Does a statement alter reality?  Maybe in your fucked up little fantasy land.  Here in the real world you can say anything you want and it doesn't mean shit if reality is different from what you say.  THE investigation into 9/11 was PENTTBOM.  It was the core investigation that the 9/11 commission investigation was based on.  So keep on spinning fucktard.  All your whining like the little girl you are doesn't change reality.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 24, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



So then, according to you the reality is that, that statement was in fact a lie,  because, according to you, the 9-11 commission was not THE investigation they led the public to believe it was, even though they made that statement.
They can say whatever they want, even if what they say to the American people are lies, and it is ok in your sick delusional world.
So you prove my point, asshole
And Guess we are correct in not believing or trusting everything that comes from them then.


----------



## candycorn (May 24, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



Its almost sad to watch you take her to the woodshed day in and day out.  Who'm I kidding...it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## candycorn (May 24, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Any word on what took down the light poles if it wasn't AA77? 

Didn't think so cocksucker.

Carry on if you can.


----------



## eots (May 24, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...



light poles ? cocksucker ? wtf is wrong with your head ?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 24, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> > The purposes of the Commission are to--
> > (1) examine and report upon the facts and causes relating to
> > the terrorist attacks of September 11, 2001, occurring at the
> > World Trade Center in New York, New York, in Somerset County,
> ...



This is the actual Law that formed the commission.

I call your attention to this sentence, Again:

ascertain, evaluate, and report on the evidence 
        developed by all relevant governmental agencies regarding the 
        facts and circumstances surrounding the attacks


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 25, 2011)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



He's obviously in thoughts of being in someones crotch again, it does this when it has no intelligent rebuttal.

WHY DO PEOPLE TROLL?  Like "Candy"corn...
#3---The next highest percentage of trolls is made up of repressed homosexuals, or homosexuals in denial. Children with homosexual tendencies, who are often confused with their sexual identity. Most of these type of Trolls are generally immature young men, many of whom are still in their early teens,.....
ANTI - TROLL . ORG

And we're still correct in not believing or trusting everything that comes from them then.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 25, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > > The purposes of the Commission are to--
> ...


 Yeah yeah, I call your attention, or whatever it is that passes for attention in your Alzheimer's state of mind to


> The purposes of the Commission are to--
> (1) examine and report upon the facts and causes relating to
> the terrorist attacks of September 11, 2001, occurring at the
> World Trade Center in New York, New York, in Somerset County,
> Pennsylvania, and at the Pentagon in Virginia;


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Don't like the way the law was written?

And the Commission still relied upon Penttbom.


----------

